# my wife  finally got me try this, once



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

just finished doing bi's. back is still sore, now my arms are sore also!!!

hammer curls-seated
45-6
52.5-6
55-7

standing bar curl
90-8
100-8
80-10

seated preacher bar
65-10
75-10
65-16
i was slacking-so i was told


----------



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

stats:

6 ft-205
need help on my legs, and calves. genetics suck. thanks dad!!!!!
currently w/o 4 times a week doing each part once. then 1 whole body,
with just i set per body part.
diet isnt as good as it should be, but hopefully good enough to help put some mass on.

current cycle-3 weeks in-test,anadrol,dianabol.

starting weight was 195


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to IM 

I'm glad Katt got you to join us!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

the other half said:


> current cycle-3 weeks in-test,anadrol,dianabol.


Welcome!

Two orals at the same time is a really bad idea.  Dbol the first 3-4 weeks, then anadrol the last 3 weeks, but not together.


----------



## the other half (Jul 19, 2007)

hello jodi, thanks for the welcome!!!! 

thank u for the advice, jersey. i got this stack from a friend that is big in power lifting, figured he knew what the hell he was talking about. no bad effects yet.


w/o for today-shoulders
db press neutral grip
w/u 45-8
50-8
60-8
70-2
60-3

cable up rite rows
using flexolater straps
120-8
140-8
160-8-can go heavier next time

side lat raises
27.5-8
30-8
32.5-6 keeping decent form

lying lat raises-using bar bell
40-8
45-8
50-8

rev flys-thumbs down
25-10
27.5-8
30-8

still a pretty tight in the middle of the back and the traps from yesterday.
pretty good w/o, got a good pump
now to get my daughter up and head to the  mountians, and spend a good father-daughter day.


----------



## the other half (Jul 19, 2007)

jersey, why is it so bad to use two orals at the same time?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

the other half said:


> jersey, why is it so bad to use two orals at the same time?


Katt told you to ask me that, didn't she?  

As I'm sure you know, oral steroids are very hard on the liver. Anadrol is one of the worst. Dianabol is also. I guess if you used half doses of each then it wouldn't matter, but I get the feeling you were recommended full doses of each... OR you misunderstood your friends advice. Dbol is typically used to jumpstart a cycle because it takes injectables about 4 weeks to kick in. Anadrol is used as icing on the cake to finish out a cycle.

I suggest posting your cycle and dosages in the anabolic forum. I am no expert, and I quit doing androgens about 3 years ago, so I am rusty. Just the fact you are asking means you need to do more research and not just rely on a friend's advice. Whoever recommended Katt's cycle of primo and anavar was right on (I don't know the dosages though), for a woman.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Jers...

I'm taking  5 mg of the anavar - morning & night
25 mg of the primo in the morning...  I'm really thinking of upping that to a whole tab - 50 mg a day

Sorry for busting in on my hubby's thread


----------



## the other half (Jul 20, 2007)

how rude to bust in on my thread, id kick u butt if i thought i could. 

jersey, we got our advice from  the same person. but i will go and check out the proper way of taking this stack. thanks agian for the input. thats how we learn, besides the hard way.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

the other half said:


> stats:
> 
> 6 ft-205
> need* help on my legs, and calves. genetics suck*. thanks dad!!!!!
> ...


 
you wanna see some shitty calves, take a look at mine.  Absolutely pathetic, even when I trained them, just small, flat and God awful, so I have given up hope on them.  People see my calves in shorts and think I have stick legs with this huge upper body, then I pull the shorts up past my knees, and then they're like "wow, you have got the biggest legs with the smallest calves I have ever seen"....true story


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Best Wishes to you Brother Half!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> then I pull the shorts up past my knees, and then they're like "wow, you have got the biggest legs with the smallest calves I have ever seen"....true story



Would you rather have bulging calves with skinny thighs?  I think that would look worse.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Would you rather have bulging calves with skinny thighs? I think that would look worse.


 
well, no


----------



## the other half (Jul 21, 2007)

well i dont have either, so i'm just really screwed!!!!

saturday morning w/o
squats
135-8
185-10
205-10
225-12
romanian dl
135-10
185-11
225-12
split squats
25-10
30-10
35-15-left leg-13-right leg
angled leg press-feet high
270-15
360-15
450-15
ext.
225-10
240-9
255-7
leg curl
150-10
160-10
170-6
adduction mach
120-15
130-15
140-15-bump up the weights
abduction mach
100-4-hip cramp
80-12
90-12
100-10
seated calves-4 second pause at top
70-15/12/10
standing calves-4 sec pause
11-12/10/7

to much fun for me.  i hope i dont have to go into the basement for anything today. i will probably fall down the stairs


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

hi!! I just started visiting Katts journal....so I'll check yours out from time to time too!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello there! You have a hard act to follow, Katts journal is amazing!

Sounds like your training is going well though!


----------



## the other half (Jul 23, 2007)

hello  b & sam, thank u for coming to my thread. not quite as exciting as katt's, but i will try to keep it somewhat interesting.  she really is a hard act to follow, and even worse to put up with sometimes.  had to work all weekend while she played(doing housework, and yard work that i didnt do on my days off), got to the gym this morning for a chest w/o , it felt really good, but the tri's where just a little pooped out by the time we got to them.

incline bar bench
w/u135-8
185-8
205-6
215-4

flat bench
185-8
205-5
215-5

pec deck
150-8
160-7
170-7

skull crushers
90-8
100-8
110-6
s/s with close grip
bench-
90-8
100-8
110-6

dips bw
9-5-4

ran short on time. its hard to get it all done in less than 50 minutes.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 23, 2007)

You seem to make a great team! I hope for that too someday!


----------



## the other half (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks sam, we have our moments at the gym, but that is usually when one of us is trying to motivate the other, and they dont wont to b motivated, gets a little pissy sometimes. but she is the best w/o partner i have ever had, and the best looking.


4:20 came way to early today.  didnt want to get out of bed.
today was back and bi's

pull ups 
8/4/4

seated pull downs
reverse grip
130-8
150-8
160-8

h.s. iso row.
95-8
115-8
160-10r-9l

dumbbell pull overs
55-10
65-10
75-10
up the weights next time

seated incline db
42.5-8
45-8
50-5

straight bar curl
80-8
90-8
80-10

s/s

wrist curls
front and back
50-20/10
80-10/8
70-12/10

forearms feel  like they are going to split open, making it really hard to
do the last set of bar curls.
its my friday so that is a good thing, i can rest the body alittle over the 
next few days.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

oh, so you have two log on names.... nice....... 

Need to watch that when you make dirty comments to me


----------



## the other half (Jul 25, 2007)

leg day suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hack squats
w/u230-8
270-8
320-10
360-12

one legged seat
press
255-10
295-8
315-10
both legs-315-25
great burn

one legged hammer curl
70-8
80-8
90-r9-l8

glute machine
100-10
105-10
110-10

seated angled calf
200-12
200-18
160-15-4 sec rest at top


----------



## the other half (Jul 26, 2007)

shoulder day

db press
55-8
60-8
65-8

side lat s/s w front raises
22.5-8          22.5-8
25-8             25-8
27.5-8          27.5-6

rev pec deck
100-8
110-8
120-10

hyper xtension
45-15x3

shrugs
290-10
340-10
380-10

feeling very tired-i think we need a day off tomorrow


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

the other half said:


> feeling very tired-i think we need a day off tomorrow



You're tired????? After that workout????

Maybe you need to eat more!


----------



## the other half (Jul 26, 2007)

oh bite me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> You're tired????? After that workout????
> 
> Maybe you need to eat more!





the other half said:


> oh bite me!!!!!!!!!



This is great!  Reminds me of the days when w8 and mmafiter would go at it.


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

the other half said:


> oh bite me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jul 28, 2007)

sat-7/28
leg day

front squats
w/u 95-8
135-8
165-8
185-6-hamstring pain
115-6

bulgarian squats
25-8
30- ouch-im a sissy

angled leg press
low position
180-10
230-10
270-12

sldl-forza machine
230-10
270-8
270-8

standing calf 
#10-12/10/11

hammer strength
calf
70-20/14/11

shitty work out.


----------



## the other half (Jul 29, 2007)

sunday 7-29

incline db press
w/u55-10
65-10
75-10
85-8

db bench
70-10
80-8
90-6

cable cross overs
70-10
80-8
85-8

decline flys
45-10
50-8
55-10

i dont think that we are going to  make it back to the gym tonite


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2007)

what is the SLDL Forza-machine?  I have never heard of this piece of equipment before.


----------



## the other half (Jul 30, 2007)

p-funk, it is a company out of spokane, washington, and they build a line i think for power lifting and strength. we dont have a lot of their machines, but they are  nice.  this one u just load weights on the side and have handles to grip on the inside. it can be used either as a straight leg dead lift, or for shrugs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey other-
just read thru this:
welcome!
Also..looks like we are similar in strength, so I'll be keeping along w/ ya!


----------



## the other half (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks for visiting burner. i  will check out your site as well. it will be nice to see a comparible lifter and see what kind of gains r made in comparison.

 7/30 w/o
standing bar press
95-8
115-8
135-6
my spotter left on the last set, thanks katt

one arm front cable raise
30-8
35-8
40-8

bent over rear cable
35-8
40-8
45-8

then lots of abs
crunch machine 70#1-20

knee ups 17/12

hanging raises
6 straight
6 each side

incline sit  up
bw-20

past 180
15/15


----------



## the other half (Jul 31, 2007)

tues 7/31

neutral grip p/u
9/5/4

one arm lat pull
90-10
100-10
120-10 contracting at back 

hammer strenght row
90-8
100-8
110-8

rack pulls
205-8
275-8
315-8

my back will be very tight the rest of the day


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

the other half said:


> tues 7/31
> 
> neutral grip p/u
> 9/5/4
> ...




HOT TUB TIME!


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

the other half said:


> 135-6
> my spotter left on the last set, thanks katt



I HAD TO USE THE BATHROOM!!!  You said you were ok... now I know you lied


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

get a room, you two! oh...wait...you've already got one...


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> get a room, you two! oh...wait...you've already got one...



we have a few rooms.....


----------



## the other half (Jul 31, 2007)

and two big dogs, thats y we have the hot tub. they arent allowed in that.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

But they're sooo cute!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

awww...lookit da big, cuddly drool machines!


----------



## the other half (Jul 31, 2007)

ya burn, u dont find us walking around the house without shoes on, thats for sure.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2007)

nice workouts!!  What do you do for a living that you work on the weekends if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 1, 2007)

katt said:


> But they're sooo cute!!



AWWWWWW . . . . . . 


 . . .. . . .  They're gorgeous!!! My goodness - must be like having horses in the house though!!


----------



## the other half (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks b.  i work in a grocery store in the produce dept. so i m lifting all day
long.  it makes it a little hard for the body to fully recoup some times.

yes sam it is like having 2 horses living in our house, and on our couches, and bed at nite, and they have to be right next to u no matter where u are.
alot of fun, but kind of a pain in the ass at times.


----------



## katt (Aug 1, 2007)

We call them our velco dogs


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

either of u get pushed out of the bed 'cause of them?
Iv'e got a king sized bed..and a standard size...house cat. he still manages to try and edge me out...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

the other half said:


> it is like having 2 horses living in our house, and on our couches, and bed at nite, and they have to be right next to u no matter where u are.
> alot of fun, but kind of a pain in the ass at times.


I can relate to that! I have a 2-1/2 year old Golden Retriever, and she is exactly the same way! If I go to sit on the pot, she comes in and drops at my feet  . I love this dog, and have a lot of fun with her, but man she can be a pain in the ass .


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> either of u get pushed out of the bed 'cause of them?
> Iv'e got a king sized bed..and a standard size...house cat. he still manages to try and edge me out...



morty the male, he liked to sleep in between us at nite, and bernie would sleep on the foor.
lately we have been locking them out of the bedroom, so they sit at the door and whine alnight long. it is really nice to feel a body agianst u at nite that isnt all fur with nasty breath-funny, thats descrides katt to a t-


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

the other half said:


> morty the male, he liked to sleep in between us at nite, and bernie would sleep on the foor.
> lately we have been locking them out of the bedroom, so they sit at the door and whine alnight long. it is really nice to feel a body agianst u at nite that isnt all fur with nasty breath-funny, thats descrides katt to a t-



oh,, so we have come down to this, huh..... 

You don't *even* want to go there with me....I could soooo burn you on this


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)

jersey, there is no such thing as privacy is there????

this morning we got up-unlike yesterday- and went to do legs.
we are finding it impossible to get a whole leg w/o done in less than an hour.
so we just did the fronts
i had a hamstring tweak from last work out, so i was worried it would bug me.

box squats
bar-8
135-10
205-10
225-10
245-6
thats the first time we have done box squats, i like the fact that u have a 
bench under u for safety, i felt a lot more confident going deeper. but on my last set, i felt the left hamstring starting to tighten.

leg extensions
240-10
260-10
280-9
285-8
such a nice feeling

life fitness seated press
375-10
395-12
395-25-went with a narrower stance

going back tonite to finish hamstrings, hopefully they wont hurt to much.


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> oh,, so we have come down to this, huh.....
> 
> You don't *even* want to go there with me....I could soooo burn you on this



i think some one lost their sense of humor with all the gear.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

oh would you stop with the kissy smiley's and just take the jab, you pussy..


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)

if u keep talking to me like that, everybody is going to think that i wear the panties in the family.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

uhhhh... yeah...  and you thought otherwise???


----------



## the other half (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Stop . . . .    

 . . . Im getting cramp from laughing so much. Everyone in my office is looking at me!

How's the hamstring today? Hope its not a serious issue?


----------



## the other half (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks for the concern  about my hamstring sam, but katt says it is just a case of me being a whiny ass and not wanting to finish my w/o.  

no, its just from not strecthing enough im assuming. something u think i would have learned after 20 plus years of going to the gym.

todays w/o
laying leg curl
180-10
190-9
200-7

olimpic bar sldl
185-10
225-8
245-8

iso glute machine
100-10
110-10
120-10

angled seated calves
220-15
200-12
180-10
my calves are still sucking!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Aug 4, 2007)

we got to sleep in today. until 6 a.m. that felt so good.

bi and tri day at the gym.
lying incline db curl
60-10
70-8
80-6

seated incline db
40-8
42.5-8
45-6

ez curl bar
65-8
85-6
95-6

cable curls from the high position
50-10
65-10
75-7

tris
close grip bench
100-15
135-12
165-8

tri push down outside machine
90-10
100-10
110-5

one arm ext. above head
35-8
37.5-8
40-8

one arm push down outside machine
30-10
35-8
40-8

dips b/w
12
8

forearms curls over bench front then behind the back
80-25/10
90-15/10
100-12/8

rev wrist curls
15-10x3

bar bell curl 
60-till failure-14

well ya, overworked i think, but a hell of a good pump!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 7, 2007)

the other half said:


> we got to sleep in today. until 6 a.m. that felt so good.



I hear ya! At the weekends i have to get up at 4:45 to go rowing, so when i set my alarm for 6am Monday to Friday, its a real treat! 

Wait - is my life missing some important factor that i think getting up at 6am is a treat


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

this journal is just to funny LMAO!

lookin good w/ the weight bud!


----------



## the other half (Aug 7, 2007)

ya sam it is pretty sad to think that sleeping till 6 am is sleeping in, when i was in my 20s 11 am was early. but now i only sleep about 6 hours a night.

well deadbolt, if u think this is funny here, u should try living in the same house as us. nothing worse than 2 weirdos on gear.


----------



## the other half (Aug 7, 2007)

well i was slacking yesterday, so now i have 2 w/os to post.
8/5
hammerstrength incline
180-8
20-8
230-7

h/s bench
180-7
200-6
220-4

pec deck
150-8
160-8
170-8

tris were still tired from saturdays w/o

behind head rope pull
75-10
85-10
95-8

rope push downs
110-10
120-10
130-11

kick backs db
25-10
30-10
35-10

b/w dips
16


----------



## the other half (Aug 7, 2007)

8/6
front squats
115-10
155-7-damn hamstring pain agian

forza sldl
90-9
180-8
220-8

standing calves
10-14
11-12
11-12

hammerstregth leg ext.
45-10
70-6
75-5

this is getting really frustating, the legs needed the most help on the cycle
and i cant do anything.


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it.....

I can certainly pick up your slack....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

the other half said:


> well deadbolt, if u think this is funny here, u should try living in the same house as us. nothing worse than 2 weirdos on gear.



  

Those are some great workouts!

Whats the exact problem w/ your hammie?  You doing anything to help it? Ice? Stretch? Preventative measures?


----------



## the other half (Aug 8, 2007)

u r such a sweet heart  

todays w/o back and bi's

chin ups
8/6/5

seated cable rows
150-8
160-8
170-8

db pull over
65-10
75-10
85-10

high row h.s
180-8
230-8
250-5

dropset barbell
100-8
90-5
70-5
50-6

seated hammer curls
35-8
40-8
42.5-8

its my friday, so im happy. have family coming to town this weekend


----------



## the other half (Aug 8, 2007)

db, i just keep getting this little stinger in the inside of the leg, usually on the heavy set.  i put ice on it yesterday, but i need to spend some time in the hottub and get katt to massage it for me. i keep telling her that she only has to massage my left leg, but she doesnt believe me.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah,,,, this is our workout at the gym...

I do my squats,,,, he goes to do his "oh... I have a stinger"..... 

I complete my sets


Then we do step ups,,,,, he says "oh....I have a stinger".....

I do mine...


whiney ass      get a freakin bionic replacement leg or something...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

is he still spotting you on the squats? In front of a mirror? 'cause if he is...that's a smart man right there....he probably has a 'condition'...and not able to actually do the reps due to elevated blood flow in a southern male region.


----------



## the other half (Aug 8, 2007)

actually burner, we do box squats and i spot her while sitting on the bench.
some of the other gym members seem to have a little problem with this, i dont know why. i am a firm believer that you squat till u can't get the last one up-thats when the fun begins-


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2007)

a stinger on the inside of your leg?? Maybe your balls just itch???


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> a stinger on the inside of your leg?? Maybe your balls just itch???


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> actually burner, we do box squats and i spot her while sitting on the bench.
> some of the other gym members seem to have a little problem with this, i dont know why. i am a firm believer that you squat till u can't get the last one up-thats when the fun begins-



Is *that* why you got those really short shorts for me to wear at the gym???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> a stinger on the inside of your leg?? Maybe your balls just itch???




    


OHHHHH.....that's my girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

this is now being voted the hottest journal at IM....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> this is now being voted the hottest journal at IM....



I concur and I bring up the motion this be turned into a photo journal please 

Can I get a second on that motion?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

I second!
Motion carried...

squat day sounds like a great day for a photo op!


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


>


 
  show us  the


----------



## the other half (Aug 9, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> a stinger on the inside of your leg?? Maybe your balls just itch???



b, obviously she hasnt told u guys that because of a little mishap-induced by her- that i only have one ball to itch


----------



## the other half (Aug 9, 2007)

wow u guys, that is such an honor, to have this voted the hottest thread.
i really have to thank my wife, she has always stood by me and supported me, except that day we were doing the front squats-ouch that hurt.

hey burner or deadbolt, do either of u two still have one of those cool cameras that u can put on the top of your shoes, then i can get those great squat shots u all want.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> deadbolt, do either of u two still have one of those cool cameras that u can put on the top of your shoes, then i can get those great squat shots u all want.



Man I knew I shouldn't have given it to the perv neighbor boy!!!  *kicks himself in the ass for giving away perfecttly great optics*  

Hows the hammie bud?  Make sure when you workout you get some extra warm up time (2x your normal amount) and stretch it out.  Its hard to hit the interior of the hammie properly but try your best.

After workout do 2x normal cool down as well stretch and ice (20 minutes on 40 off 3x AT A MINIMUM!!...yes 3 hours worth of therapy)  If you can freeze a cup of water in a stirafoam cup and do ice message therapy w/ it that would be great as well...just pull back the foam and rub it in the injured spot (katt could prolly get a better angle lol)


----------



## the other half (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks db, i will let her know that it is an awkward angle for me to reach. i will use your great knowledge on the strecthing.
by the way, how the hell do u find time to respond to all this chat on the computer with all the worktime that u put in. it makes me feel like a lazy piece of shit, cause i can only FIND time to be on here for about 1/2 an hour a day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 10, 2007)

the other half said:


> thanks db, i will let her know that it is an awkward angle for me to reach. i will use your great knowledge on the strecthing.
> by the way, how the hell do u find time to respond to all this chat on the computer with all the worktime that u put in. it makes me feel like a lazy piece of shit, cause i can only FIND time to be on here for about 1/2 an hour a day.



heh dont feel lazy im just a special breed  j/k during down time at base I have computer access so I jump on when there are no calls.


----------



## the other half (Aug 11, 2007)

when i get on i cant ever remember who i have left post with. so i just start scrolling through trying to find somewhere that i can contribute my years of expertise-ya rite.


----------



## the other half (Aug 11, 2007)

fridays w/o
shoulders

olimpic bar standing press
95-8
115-8
135-5
145-2

db uprite rows
40-7- didnt like the feel on these, hurt the wrist

front raises db
27.5-8
30-8
32.5-6

incline rev db raise
25-8
27.5-8
30-8

hyer-x
45-3x15
s/s
shrugs
300-10
350-10
400-8
i really have to push myself on the  shrugs because katt is starting to catch up with the size of her traps!!!!


----------



## the other half (Aug 11, 2007)

i decided to take a little break from the squats today and hopefully the hamstring will start to feel a little better. of course katt made me feel like a piece of crap by telling me how hard her w/o was compared to mine.

life fitness seated leg press
right leg only
235-10
255-15
275-14
295-10
315-9

life fitness leg ext.
255-10
270-10
285-9
300-8

icarian leg curl
170-8
190-7
200-6

incline press 
180-10
230-10
had to quit because someone almost pee'd their pants-hahahaha
who wants to use that machine after that.

calves-seated
70-15/13/10
standing
#14-14
#11-12
i really have to find a way to get motivated on my calves. BECAUSE THEY SUCK!!!!!!!!  I keep telling katt that if she ever gets boob inplants that im getting calve implants


----------



## the other half (Aug 12, 2007)

sunday 8-12-2007
chest day-didnt do tris with  it. have family in town and going out for breakfast. lots of carbs and bad fat. yyyyuuuuummmm!!!!!!

cable cross overs
80-8
85-8
90-8
95-8

incline db press
70-8
75-10
85-7

flat db press
70-8
80-8
90-7

chest dips
12/8/9

felt a pretty good pump, didnt know what to expect with doing the crossovers first.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey burner or deadbolt, do either of u two still have one of those cool cameras that u can put on the top of your shoes, then i can get those great squat shots u all want.


I've got my old 80's style foot mirrors...but never upgraded...sorry....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

u do the cross overs to pre-exhaust your chest then?


----------



## the other half (Aug 13, 2007)

good question, katt wrote the w/o, so who knows what her intentions were.

i think i have a set of those mirrors still also.  if we were like the rest of the 
"in crowd" i would just take  my cell phone and sneak a pic that way, but she is a pretty bright lady, i think she might catch a clue.


----------



## the other half (Aug 14, 2007)

8/14
back and bi day

pull ups
6/5/4

close grip pull down
140-8
160-7
170-7

h/s iso lat pull one arm
100-8
115-8
135-12
had to do just as many as katt

incline db curl
70-8
80-8w/h
70-8

seated db curl
42.5-8
45-8
47.5-6

wasnt a stellar day, i only had two meals yesterday, busy day at work.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2007)

the other half said:


> i think i have a set of those mirrors still also. if we were like the rest of the
> "in crowd" i would just take my cell phone and sneak a pic that way, but she is a pretty bright lady, i think she might catch a clue.


well...there you went and done it...didn't you? Get a looker...WITH smartz...you could have gone for the Jessica Simpson type...but...noooooo....you had to get the Reese Witherspoon type...


----------



## the other half (Aug 14, 2007)

well burner if u take a look at  my gallery, u will see that i cant be to picky about the woman i marry, besides she didnt have contacts yet and didnt really know what i looked like. i just kept telling her that i was coming into some money when i turned 40. sucker!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Aug 15, 2007)

8/15

tris and abs
skull crushers
85-8
95-8
105-8
s/s with cg bench
115-10
135-8
155-7

push downs-outside mach
95-8
100-7
110-4

planks
3x35 sec

hanging leg raises
8/4

ball crunches
18/15/15

incline s/u
35/20/20

knee ups on flat bench
15x3


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

the other half said:


> well burner if u take a look at  my gallery, u will see that i cant be to picky about the woman i marry, besides she didnt have contacts yet and didnt really know what i looked like. i just kept telling her that i was coming into some money when i turned 40. sucker!!!!!




OH NO     ..... you did not just call me a "gold digger"!!!!!!  You don't even want to start this shit with me mister....  

I will call you out on soooooo many things....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> OH NO     ..... you did not just call me a "gold digger"!!!!!!  You don't even want to start this shit with me mister....



Actually, I think that he _did_ just call you a gold digger.  




katt said:


> I will call you out on soooooo many things....



An eye for an eye ...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

oh oh . . . . . there's trouble in paradise . . . . . . . .


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

actually...if I get the vibe right...it's foreplay...so things could be...hhmmm...in the 'House of the Other Half' this evening....
and...since it IS Hump Day....we should egg them on!

Nice skulls in your workout too!
I got up to 110lbs some time back...but it killed my elbows...I tried different grip widths on the cambered bar, but as I recall, still hurt...


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> actually...if I get the vibe right...it's foreplay...so things could be...hhmmm...in the 'House of the Other Half' this evening....
> and...since it IS Hump Day....we should egg them on!
> 
> Nice skulls in your workout too!
> I got up to 110lbs some time back...but it killed my elbows...I tried different grip widths on the cambered bar, but as I recall, still hurt...



No friggin Hump day here... 

Oh, yeah, the elbows,,, you should have heard it... my elbows hurt,,, wah wah wah   

friggin whiney ass pussy


----------



## the other half (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> OH NO     ..... you did not just call me a "gold digger"!!!!!!



hell,she is so bad that she already has plans for what kind of ring she is going to have made out of the gold caps i have on my teeth.


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

the other half said:


> hell,she is so bad that she already has plans for what kind of ring she is going to have made out of the gold caps i have on my teeth.




you know I don't even like gold.... yeah,, they'll go for something special..

Grills for my dog


----------



## the other half (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks burner, my first set, the back of the tri is always a little tight, so i make one little comment, and all of a sudden im a "friggin whiney ass pussy"
god u have to love marriage!!!!


----------



## the other half (Aug 15, 2007)

hump day. shit, in our house its hump month-june-i get as much as i can to last me throught the rest of the year.


----------



## the other half (Aug 15, 2007)

ya morty would look bitchin in a set of grills.


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

the other half said:


> hump day. shit, in our house its hump month-june-i get as much as i can to last me throught the rest of the year.





That's where my boyfriend comes in.... I keep him in the dresser drawer...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> That's where my boyfriend comes in.... I keep him in the dresser drawer...


good 'ol B.O.B.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> friggin whiney ass pussy


hhmm...is that like...a reverse...compliment?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

the other half said:


> hump day. shit, in our house its hump month-june-i get as much as i can to last me throught the rest of the year.


reminds me of a joke:

Guy comes home to see his wife packed and headed out the door.
"What are you doing" he asked.
his wife responded:
"I found out that I can charge 400.00 in 'Vegas that I give to you for free!"
The guy goes inside and comes back out a couple minutes later with a bag of his own.
"Where do you think you are going?" She demanded.
"I've got to see how you survive on 800.00 a year!"

<rim shot!>


----------



## the other half (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> That's where my boyfriend comes in.... I keep him in the dresser drawer...



dresser draw-how about a four shelf filing cabinet.


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

the other half said:


> dresser draw-how about a four shelf filing cabinet.




What can I say...???     I like variety.....


----------



## the other half (Aug 16, 2007)

another leg day. wo  fucking ho

hack squats atg
90-8
180-8
230-8
hamstring felt much better today. no stingers(now what is katt going to bitch about).

seated leg press
395-20
412.5-18
432.5-20
holy shit these hurt like a mofo

icarian leg ext.
240-8
260-10
270-8
s/s
icarian leg curl
150-8
160-8
170-8
toes pulled down on way up, pointed out on way down

sldl forza machine
180-10
270-8

felt like a pretty good w/o, we will have to see how tired they are later today at work.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

im glad your hamstring is better! 

High rep leg press - thats gonna hurt!!


----------



## the other half (Aug 17, 2007)

actually, the worst part is trying to get out of the machine. when i get seated in it i reach up and pull myself as far forward as possible and set the seat, and after the last rep and your legs are burning it is really tough to get out of the seat because your legs are so compressed .  they were a little tired yesterday at work when i was pulling pallets and unloading watermelon.
but today they feel fine.

no w/o this morning, we slept in till 6, so we will go tonite after work. that should be fun.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

you kids have a great weekend!


----------



## the other half (Aug 18, 2007)

i wish we were still kids. when we go to vegas we act like it, staying out till 5 or 6 in the morning. but at home we are just old people. hahahahaha. 
i have to work the whole weekend, but i get off by 3 pm everyday, so we will have a little time to hang together. you have a great weekend also


----------



## the other half (Aug 19, 2007)

well i got off work at 2 pm, and we really went to the gym. pretty unusual for us.  
shoulder day.
db press
60-8
65-8
70-4

db side lat raises
27.5-8
30-8
32.5-7

rev pec deck
110-8
120-8
130-10

hyper extensions
45-15x3
s/s
shrugs
290-10
340-10
410-10

incase u havent noticed, i like shrugs
back at it tomorrow at 5 am. hoping for a good week of w/o's


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Shrugs rock!

I especially love the ridiculous face i pull at the top of shrugs. I can't help it, it's totally involuntary! Eeeee


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

you should have someone take a pic and post it...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Workouts looks great bud!  Damn nice numbers!!!

I agree w/ the shrugs you can't help the face LOL...I've tried!  Just let it out and rep away!


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2007)

well i would have taken a pic, but its really hard to do the shrugs and hold the phone camera at the same time, and the last time i asked katt to take pics she took them of some 25 year old hunk instead.


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2007)

todays w/o
nuetral grip p/u
10/5/4

 h/s high rows
110-7
115-6
120-6

laying db pull overs
70-8
80-8
90-8
s/s 
straight arm push down-rhomboids
150-8
175-8
185-7

ez bar bell curl
75-8
95-8
105-7

db preacher 
40-8
45-8
47.5-7

great bicep pump. i will feel it later at work, i always get little forearm cramps while lifting and stacking boxes, kinda feel neat though


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

great workout bud very solid numbers!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice numbers on everything, but I like the db preacher curls


----------



## the other half (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks dead bolt and b-reed. i am just doing what i can to keep up with katt.
i think i might even be getting bigger.


----------



## the other half (Aug 21, 2007)

todays w/o
incline db press
75-8
85-8
95-5

flat db press
80-8
90-8
100-6 pr

pec deck
160-12
170-8
180-4
for what ever reason katt did 12 on her first set, so i had to also, that kind of fucked me up in the last set

tri push downs
100-8
110-8
115-5

tri kick backs
30-8
35-8
40-8

b/w dips
10  

then off to work, the last two days i got to stack our frieght loads, so that gives me another work out. but more back than anything


----------



## the other half (Aug 23, 2007)

well i took a couple of pics and like the difference in my bod.
but they cant be postes as is. nws. especially the bent over touching my toes shot. haha

w/o today was first half of leg split
box squats- i really like these, knowing that if i go to far katt doesnt have to kill herself trying to get the weight back up.
135-8
185-8
225-8
245-8
still taking it a little easy. making sure that my hammy is not going to get to tight on me.

dead lifts
135-8
225-7
245-7

we will see how the rest goes tomorrow


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

really nice numbers for your squats! How are box squats different to regular back squats?


----------



## the other half (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks sam, katt never gives me any positive feed back. its always "stop your dam whinning and fucking do the weights" -"get out of their and just let me do the my set" 
box squats as we do them are just putting a flat bench under your butt, so that u can go down and touch your butt, knowing that you have hit the 90% angle.


----------



## the other half (Aug 24, 2007)

todays w/o- rest of yesterdays leg day

leg ext. life fitness
255-8
270-8
280-8

icarian leg curl
170-8
180-8
190-8

iso glute mach.
100-8
110-8
117.5-8

seated calves
70-14/12/10
s/s
standing calves
#11-15/14/12

a couple of abs, but i got caugth up taking to another guy that had a dad that was a pro boxer.

off to visit my family this weekend, will get in a couple of w/o while we are there. be back to post them on monday.
every body have a great weekend.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 24, 2007)

the other half said:


> thanks sam, katt never gives me any positive feed back. its always "stop your dam whinning and fucking do the weights" -"get out of their and just let me do the my set"
> box squats as we do them are just putting a flat bench under your butt, so that u can go down and touch your butt, knowing that you have hit the 90% angle.



Ahhh, i see! Thanks!!

Sounds like you're going to have a great weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2007)

the other half said:


> katt never gives me any positive feed back. its always "stop your dam whinning and fucking do the weights" -"get out of their and just let me do the my set"



Roid rage?


----------



## the other half (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Roid rage?



i think more like "husband rage"


----------



## the other half (Aug 28, 2007)

well we had a great weekend seeing the family. and eating more than needed.
we were planning on going to a gym by my brothers house, but because of the owners religion, they werent open on saturdays. that sucked.
then on sunday we had to go to my mothers house to have breakfast, so we never got to go to the gym, felt kind of good to have a few days off.
oh, we also took monday off. slackers 

tuesday workout
chest
bar incline-wide grip
135-8
185-8
205-5

bar bench
155-8
185-8
225-7

incline flys db
50-8
55-8
60-8
started to get a little sloppy in the form on the last couple, but good strecth

bw dips
10/10/9

going to do cardio and tris tonite.   
no, really we are.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

Strong couple! Nice #s.


----------



## the other half (Aug 28, 2007)

ya we went to the gym and did cardio. half an hour at 3.5 and incline level of
5. felt pretty good, but can get alot better.

did tri's after that
skull crushers-ez bar
bar-8
105-8
125-5
125-3
s/s
close grip bench
bar-8
105-8
125-5
125-3

behind head db press
90-8
95-8
100-6

felt like i needed to do more but, was to hungry.


----------



## the other half (Aug 29, 2007)

8/29
back and bi  w/o
pullups bw
7/6/4

t-bar row
110-8
135-8
155-7

close grip pull down
150-8
160-7
170-6
s/s
rhomboids
160-8
175-8
185-4

standing curls bb
90-8
100-6
110-4 neg- bi's getting very tired

seated incline db curl
40-8
42.5-6
45-4

forearm curls bb front and back
80-20/10
90-15/8

zotman curl
20-8
could hardly grab the steering wheel on the way home


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

8/30/07
shoulders
db press
nuetral grip
55-8
65-6
70-4

front raises-palm up
30-8
32.5-8
35-8

seated db side lat
17.5-8
20-8
22.5-8

hyper xten 
45-15x3
s/s
shrugs
320-10
360-10
410-9

doing cardio today and some abs. time to get back into the cardio groove.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice front raises!

By the way, we are pretty much the same strength, but your beautiful wife has us BOTH beat.


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

hey mb, i dont know if you have ever had tendonitice(sp), but i had it in the left elbow for about a year and i wasnt able to do any side lat raises or up right rows. so i did alot of front raises w/palms up. it has built a nice little ball at the front of the shoulder, but i got a cortizone shot in june, so know im trying to play catch up with the side lat raises, still cant do upright rows, they are to hard on my wrists. i think u have me beat in most areas, u throw some pretty good weights around, and without the option of cheating. of course i use the strictist of form at all time. yaaaaa. 
but pound for pound both u and katt kick my ass all over the gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2007)

What is a zotman curl???

also...a few workouts back...nice numbers on your flys!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> What is a zotman curl???
> 
> also...a few workouts back...nice numbers on your flys!!!




This is what it is


Bodybuilding.com - Exercise Guides Database.

But he does it a little different... he starts at the bottom and rotating to overhand when he hits the top of the movement, then it's overhand back down to the beginning.  He kinda does a "circle" .... kinda, sorta... I guess it's one of those made up things...


----------



## the other half (Sep 4, 2007)

would u stop answering questions on  my journal. damm u!!!!


----------



## the other half (Sep 4, 2007)

well we had a little vacation from the gym, for the second weekend in a row.
kind of feel bad for missing so many days in a two week period, after not missing that many days total in just about eight weeks. i did manage to get off  my lazy ass and go and do cardio. got in half an hour at 3.5 with level of 7. its just the start of getting ready for elk hunting. did some quick abs and a couple of biceps. nothing to really put down.


----------



## the other half (Sep 5, 2007)

5 am and back in the gym, did a quick leg w/o. felt good.

squats
185-8
225-8
275-8

leg ext.
255-10
270-8
270-8

leg curl
170-8
180-8
190-8

sldl
230-8
270-8
320-6

got the day off. i think i will enjoy a nice sunny  82 degree day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

the other half said:


> got the day off. i think i will enjoy a nice sunny  82 degree day.



  Should be a good day for girl-watching.


----------



## the other half (Sep 6, 2007)

hey t.t., it was a great day, i sat down at the beach with my binoculars and watched the young ladies all day.
YA RIGHT. IF I WANTED TO GET MY ASS KICKED!!!!!!
did  get some around the house chores done though.


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey t.t., it was a great day, i sat down at the beach with my binoculars and watched the young ladies all day.
> YA RIGHT. IF I WANTED TO GET MY ASS KICKED!!!!!!
> did  get some around the house chores done though.




Nothing wrong with watchin......


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually had tendonitis in my elbow from vball back in high school and wasnt allowed to do lateral raises for like 4 weeks (like that stopped me!). But when I did them, the pain was just phenomenally bad! Im right there with you. It SUCKS!!

Yes, there are very few exercises I can cheat on. 

Just a little window shopping. Just looking, no buying! Haha!

So get this. I went to the HAIR SALON last week with my girlfriend! Katt wanted me to tell you!  I think she might be hinting that she wants you to join her! Haha!!! Sorry


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Nothing wrong with watchin......



The reason I read National Geographic is the same reason I read Playboy.  To see places I'm never going to visit.


----------



## the other half (Sep 7, 2007)

ok, last nite i tried to post my w/o two different times and i would get all the way to the end and go to send it and the computer would tell me that i was nolonger log on.
i was getting so pissed, so i will try agian.

9-6-07
morning w/o 
chest
incline db press
80-8
90-5
90-5

db flat bench
80-8
90-7
100-4
we wear our mp3 players-it keeps people from talking to us-and right when i sat down with the 100's to do my last set, an eagles song came on. there was no fucking way in hell i was going to do my set with that playing.
so i  had to try and balance 2 db's while skipping my mp3 to the next song.
i think it fucked up my zone.

pec dec
160-8
170-7
180-5


last nite did 30 mins cardio

tri's
push downs
100-8
110-8
120-7

l/f push down mach.
210-10
250-8
270-7

db kick backs
35-8
40-8
45-8

close stance push ups
15/13


----------



## the other half (Sep 7, 2007)

9-7-07
back day

pull ups
6/5/4

cable seated rows
160-8
170-8
180-8

rhomboids
150-8
165-8
185-8
katt said i was a little sloppy on the last couple-what ever

21's
70-21
80-14
80-8 full motion

hammer curls
35-8
37.5-8
42.5-7


----------



## the other half (Sep 7, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> I actually had tendonitis in my elbow from vball back in high school and wasnt allowed to do lateral raises for like 4 weeks (like that stopped me!). But when I did them, the pain was just phenomenally bad! Im right there with you. It SUCKS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



katt finally started to get her first pain from lifting, and i was like "welcome to my world". she doesnt have tendonitis, but just some shoulder pain.

ya, window shopping is ok, but i get in trouble for leaving finger prints on the glass all the time.

and as far as the hair saloon goes. she doesnt  want me there for fear of me taking a pic  with the cell phone. and using it agianst her.


----------



## the other half (Sep 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The reason I read National Geographic is the same reason I read Playboy.  To see places I'm never going to visit.



i didnt know playboy had articles. when ever our penthouse letters shows up
i have to take scissors to it cause katt has put packing tape around the whole mag. like that is going to stop me from looking at it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we all can agree... Tendonitis sucks!


----------



## the other half (Sep 7, 2007)

ya know jersey, it would be so bad if u could at least use it for an excuse to get out of doing housework, but no. i even told her that it hurt to push the vacuum, and all she said was, ya fuck head use your other hand. she is so brutal sometimes


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

the other half said:


> ok, last nite i tried to post my w/o two different times and i would get all the way to the end and go to send it and the computer would tell me that i was nolonger log on.
> i was getting so pissed, so i will try agian.



Type it into a text or Word document first, then copy/paste it here.


----------



## the other half (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks triple threat, but easier said than done. i am about the most computer illiterate person you will ever come across, and katt doesn't want to show me how to do all that stuff, because then i will never get off the computer


----------



## the other half (Sep 8, 2007)

saturday
9-8-07
shoulder w/o

standing military press
95-8
115-8
135-4

dumbell raise-pulling up your sides
katts idea for an excersice
40-8
45-8
50-8

rear delt  row
another of katts ideas
25-10
30-10
35-10

cable front lat raise
yep, you guessed it , katts idea
30-8
35-8
40-8

hyper extensions
45-15/15/15

shrugs
320-10
360-10
410-8

sunday off, i ready for that. dont get to sleep in, but what the hell.


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice WO!!! 

Haha... I can understand about the hair salon... I imagine I would catch hell if I were to take a pic there. In fact, if I stop posting on here for 2-3+ weeks, you will know what happen and should probably begin looking for my body clutching a cell phone.

I like the quote! It is SOO true!!!!....

"Its not about how much you can benchpress, it is about how much it looks like you can benchpress!"

LOL!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

Katts just full of good ideas huh!

Hows the tendonitis coming along? I feel for you buddy, one of my friends got tendonitis while training for henley a couple of months back and her physio told her to take 3 months off - no kidding and no cheating. It honestly took her that long to recover. I hope yours isn't as bad as that!


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

sam, that is why her thread name is "willing to try anything once".
the down side is, i am the test subject most of the time. thats ok, im not dead,YET!!!!!
mb, i like that quote also, but i dont live up to it to well, my flat bench has been a mental block for all of my lifting years. someday i will get there.


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

9-11-07
chest and tri's
hs incline
180-8
220-7
230-6

hs bench
180-8
200-7
220-6

cable x overs
75-8
90-8
100-9

tri's
dips w/45# plate
10/7/5+5 bw

close grip incline bench
115-8
135-6
135-5


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 11, 2007)

I was asked this in one of my classes just a few days ago "How much do you bench? 400?" Oddly I get asked that a lot, but I cant bench anywhere near that much.

GREAT WO... I like the Incline CG Bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

the other half said:


> so i had to try and balance 2 db's while skipping my mp3 to the next song.
> i think it fucked up my zone.


done that...2 heavy DB's starting to dig into your legs...and then your mind starts thinking: Man..this is some Heavy mutha flubbing weight!


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks mb. i dont like doing the dips as the first exercise, but katt wanted to do them, so i made her do them with weigths. thats a first for the incline close grip. it was ok. hoping to do better next time.

burner, how are u doing? another thing that will put a stop to your w/o is hitting your nipple with a db. makes you want to scream, MOTHER FUCKER THAT HURT!!!!!!  you can ask katt, she did last.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 12, 2007)

the other half said:


> another thing that will put a stop to your w/o is hitting your nipple with a db. makes you want to scream, MOTHER FUCKER THAT HURT!!!!!!  you can ask katt, she did last.



Ouch!

Mine are all strapped up and out of the way when i go to the gym!!

I got this new top not long ago, which had a built in bra. Great idea, no? Well, i thought so, but then while working out, noticed that people were kind of staring at me, at my top, you know. I thought, it's okay, its a nice top, they obviously are appreciating the fabric or something. Only after wearing it a few times did i realise that, after working up a sweat, my nipples became really obvious through the material.

I looked like i was smuggling peanuts!


----------



## the other half (Sep 12, 2007)

sounds like the new definition of "eye candy"!!!! 
most guys dont mind that kind of a flaw in a workout outfit.
at least it isnt a real bad fashion statement.


----------



## the other half (Sep 12, 2007)

this morning was the first half of our leg w/o

front squats
115-8
155-8
185-5
115-10
started to get a little bicep cramp on the heavy set

h.s. leg ext.
100-8
120-7
140-6

l.f. single leg press
235-12
255-11
275-9-both legs-10

got a good burn and pump with that last set. got love the funny walk 
the rest of it will be tonite after work. i dont do well with lifting after work.
partly because of the different crowd and also because i had to work all day.
but we will get it done.


----------



## the other half (Sep 18, 2007)

well we finally found our way back to the gym. a nice little break i must say.
our plan is to go with lower weights and higher reps, till we go on our hunting trip in october. and also we have three weeks to get some serious cardio in, or our butts are going to be dragging. 

todays w/o
chest and tris 

db incline
50-12
70-12
75-10
80-6

db flat bench
70-10
80-8
85-5

tri push down w/ rope
80-8
75-10
70-10

db kickbacks
30-12
35-12
37.5-12

bw dips
12/9

we arent taking any thing right now, no before w/o drinks, creatine,dhea, nothing. so i noticed a little bit of a difference in the energy level. but still got a really good pump. feel like im still retaining the mass that i got from the cycle.  
well cardio tonite. fun,fun


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

the other half said:


> well cardio tonite. fun,fun


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

the other half said:


> front squats
> 115-8
> 155-8
> 185-5
> ...



Do you hold the bar bodybuilder or Olympic-style?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## the other half (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you hold the bar bodybuilder or Olympic-style?



i hold it with my arms crossed in front. when i start to get tired i get that little lean going and then i try to control it by holding the shoulders up and thats when i get my bicep cramps.


----------



## the other half (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks b. love the new avatar, you have a very infectious smile. when ever i see it it makes me smile, looks like you  are a very  happy person.


----------



## the other half (Sep 18, 2007)

ya we did it. 45 minutes of cardio. i think that just about burned off the ice cream that i had last night.  well off to take care of katt on her b-day.


----------



## the other half (Sep 19, 2007)

back and bi's day

neutral grip p/u
8/6/5

seated cable row
130-12
140-12
150-12

staight arm push downs
130-12
140-12
150-13

seated incline db curl
30-12
35-12
37.5-12

db preacher curl single arm
30-12
32.5-12
35-12

forearm curls barbell
80-2-20 rep sets


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

the other half said:


> well off to take care of katt on her b-day.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks!!

nice DB preachers!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

the other half said:


> sounds like the new definition of "eye candy"!!!!
> most guys dont mind that kind of a flaw in a workout outfit.
> at least it isnt a real bad fashion statement.


I"m gonna have to go wtih this...way hot....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

the other half said:


> burner, how are u doing? another thing that will put a stop to your w/o is hitting your nipple with a db. makes you want to scream, MOTHER FUCKER THAT HURT!!!!!! you can ask katt, she did last.


am doing good, sir! getting all ramped up to get serious again...
hhmm...cant' say I've ever hit the nip....but it doesn't sounds like a great time.
Worst thing I ever did w/ a DB...was with a 120...was getting set. (had spotter get it into position for incline DB press) it moved out a couple inches...and put one helluva strain on the shoulder I've had problems with...so had to somehow...bring that weight back down without:
1) dropping onto floor
2) dropping onto face

managed to avoid both...


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

That's funny!

Guess that superhero training is really paying off huh!


----------



## the other half (Sep 20, 2007)

i try not to grab the 120 lb. db to start. that is usually a sign that something is going to hurt no matter what u do.

well we did 30 min. of cardio on the stair climber. i like that machine.
it is the only one that gives me the same feeling of hiking in the mountians.
yesterday i took about an eight mile hike, with my backpack, rifle, and pistol.
had to check out a couple of the hunting trials for next month. legs felt pretty good at the end of the day, but the back was a little tight from the backpack. less then 3 weeks till our trip. cool.


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

i really wish katt would let me sleep in once in awhile.
today w/o shoulders
db press
50-12
55-10
60-5
ok, so im supposed to be doing set of 12, this isnt cool.

side lat raises
20-12
25-12
27.5-12

front raises-palms up
22.5-12
25-12
27.5-12

incline rev db raise
15-12
17.5-12
20-12

hyper ext.
45-15x3

shrugs
320-12
340-11
360-10

i have to get past the pyscologiacal part of this. you add 4 more reps to each set and it kicks your ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah...but you're  happy seeing the results of being drug out of bed and 'forced' to the gym?
Your delt W/O was better than mine!

So...when you were out in the wilderness...all alone....did you see Big Foot? 
'Cause...that would be cool...


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...but you're  happy seeing the results of being drug out of bed and 'forced' to the gym?
> Your delt W/O was better than mine!
> 
> So...when you were out in the wilderness...all alone....did you see Big Foot?
> 'Cause...that would be cool...



well i didnt see bigfoot, but at one point i was walking and got a pretty go whif  of something nasty, either there was a bear close by or something dead, which would result in a bear being close by. thats the one time u dont want to see them.


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

well burner, i havent taken any time off for the last year and a half. just a few vacation weeks and hunting trips. if i missed the gym for a couple of months i would really struggle. i think im to old so my muscle memory doesnt work any more.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

it still works...just a little slower than it used to!

yeah...I'd prefer to not meet up w/ a bear in the wilderness....


----------



## the other half (Sep 23, 2007)

saturday no workout had to work at 7:30 am, and gym opens at 7:00
sunday we made it to w/o
legs(oh shit)

hack squats
w/u 90-8
180-12
230-15
280-15

leg press
360-15
450-15
540-14

l/f leg ext.
225-10
240-7
255-6

icarian leg curl
140-12
150-12
160-10
s/s
calves
180-15
160-14
160-11
100-5

FUCKING "OUCH"

its really hard finding the right weight to start at for high reps. but we are trying.

back at it tomorrow.
40-


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

pretty good!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

the other half said:


> saturday no workout had to work at 7:30 am, and gym opens at 7:00
> sunday we made it to w/o
> legs(oh shit)
> 
> ...


well, you could do what yellow moomba got us on...take a weight that you cna do for  10 reps...but do it for....20.
it's killer....brutal. Makes you wanna cry for yo mamma!


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well, you could do what yellow moomba got us on...take a weight that you cna do for  10 reps...but do it for....20.
> it's killer....brutal. Makes you wanna cry for yo mamma!



hell with crying for my mamma, i will be cursing yellowmoomba.

todays chest and tri w/o
incline bar bench
135-12
165-12
175-10

flat bench
135-12
155-10
155-8

db incline flys
42.5-12
45-12
47.5-11

skull crushers
70-12
80-9
80-8

s/s

close grip bench
70-12
80-9
80-10

im really having a hard time adjusting to this.
but what doesnt kill us only makes us stronger. right?
and hopefully bigger also.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have found that I get 'bored' after about rep 8....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I have found that I get 'bored' after about rep 8....



 Don't lie.  You lose count.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

..and seeing as I have to wear shoes at the gym...yeah...you have a point...


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't lie.  You lose count.



i lose my grip on the weights because i have to move my fingers to count.
but yes i find that 12 and 15 do get a little tedious. but gotta do it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

heh....I had a friend go to the gym w/me the other night...did our own separate thing....but after I finished, I helped him do his delts.
He started on upright rows. I tried them again...and the anterior delt screamed HELL NO! so, I put it back down.
THen...he made the misstake of asking me if I'd help him do some negatives w/ it...
heh...he doesn't know me too well...I'm the perfect a--hole workout partner.
He started his set...got his first 4 or 5 out without stopping...then he started to pause at the bottom.
"UP!"
"I SAID UP!"

he was still kinda getting his wind...so I helped him bring the weight up...and he resisted down...tried that resting at the bottom again nonsense...

"UP!!!!"
again pulled it up.

on the third rep like this...I heard him explaim under his wheezing breath:
U.....<gasp> mother....<wheeze>...fugger.....
"UP!"

Four good negative reps; just as he asked for. Which, I reminded him as he looked at me with those...if I could lift my arms...I'd slap you eyes...

I mena...pppffft....he wasn't wimpering...no spittle was forming at his mouth....he still had juice, man! I was easy on him!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ..and seeing as I have to wear shoes at the gym...yeah...you have a point...



If you worked out at home, you wouldn't have to get dressed.  Then you could do sets of 21.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If you worked out at home, you wouldn't have to get dressed. Then you could do sets of 21.


if u followed that rule...your daughter must have been traumatized when she came downstairs the other day!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

great now my thread is be abused. what are u laughing at b. u can count to 22!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 25, 2007)

funny guy!


----------



## the other half (Sep 25, 2007)

just joking there b.
sam we have to keep people smiling and laughting, right?


----------



## the other half (Sep 25, 2007)

todays w/o
back and bi's

l/f pull downs
140-12
160-12
170-11

t-bar row
90-12
100-12
110-8

seated cable row-under hand grip
110-12
120-12
130-12

db pull overs
70-12
75-12
80-12

standing bb curl
60-12
70-12
80-11

seated hammer curl
30-12
32.5-10
35-8
s/s
forearm bb curl
80-15
70-15

that made hammer curls really hard. no hand strenght left after that.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 25, 2007)

the other half said:


> just joking there b.
> sam we have to keep people smiling and laughting, right?



You're right there my dear, you're certainly right there!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2007)

good one!! That's right...when I'm done with fingers and toes I start counting nipples....

nice T-Bars rows!!


----------



## the other half (Sep 26, 2007)

no w/o today, i did one set of eye lid raises at 4:20 this morning and they were to fatigued to open agian. but i did manage to go and do 45 min on the stair climber, while holding 10# plates in each hand. went 5 min with, 1 min with out, till 30 mins then just held them on and off when i got on the down hill side of the program.  pretty much kick my ass. i hope we dont have to carry an elk up hill this year. shit, thats right they always run down hill after being shot.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Let's hope we get the retarded one that runs up hill to our camp...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2007)

buy an atv or get a horse 


where are you hunting at?


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

We have an atv, but we hunt in a "closed road" area..   we are usually camped in about 3 miles, but this year we are taking an alternative route and camping at the road... The other half has cut a trail that is alot quicker to get where we want ..


----------



## the other half (Sep 27, 2007)

we are hunting up on big bull mountian. premier,dont u know u never give up your secret hunting spot. dont know if u have checked out the gallery, but we have a pic of me with the last bull that WE shot. we could find our selves putting in about 8-10 miles a day of hiking. alittle more than we normally have to do.  
no really, we will be hunting in idaho.


----------



## the other half (Sep 27, 2007)

todays w/o
shoulders and abs

h/s shoulder press
110-12
140-12
150-7

cable front raises
35-12/12/12

db uprite rows
30-8/12/12

lying rear delt row
40-12
50-12
60-12

cut out shrugs and hyper extension and did some abs
incline sit up 1x20
lying sit up on hyper ext bench1x20
ball crunch 1x20
planks 2x40 sec

i didnt have a lot of energy today. i had dinner last nite at work about 6:30
and then had to fast till 9:30 a.m. today so that i could have my blood draw.
i think that a chocolate milk and a couple of donuts will be a great breakfast today. dont u think so katt.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 27, 2007)

the other half said:


> i think that a chocolate milk and a couple of donuts will be a great breakfast today. dont u think so katt.



Its the stuff dreams are made of . . . .


----------



## the other half (Sep 27, 2007)

or nightmares if she finds out that is what i had.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

think of the great cardio you'd get by having her chase you....good call, sir.


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

ya, but i dont usually run very far. the fun part is after she catches me.  if you know what i mean.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

that's what I'm talking about....thinking ahead!


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

ok, working out after work is a fucking bitch. i had breakfast this morning, and then went to work at 10 am, worked 6 hours so no lunch, then got off at 4 pm, i didnt want to eat alot before going to work out, so after we got through the first 2 exercises, i could feel i was losing it all. kind of got attitude toward the end. till katt slapped me back to reality.

squats
135-12 w/u
185-12
205-12
225-10
185-10-narrow stance

seated leg press single leg
235-12
255-12
275-12
275-10-both legs slow,and in the middle of the rom

l/f leg ext.
240-8
240-8
240-8/2 after a rest

l/f leg curl
140-12
150-11
160-8
thats when the cramping started to kick in

iso glute machine
90-10
100-9
110-fuck this shit

angled calf sled
180-12
160-10
160-11
s/s
h/s calve
70-11
60-10
60-8

i going home to get some food, watch ufc, and sit in the hot tub


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, no food on leg day... NOT GOOD!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 29, 2007)

Shit - that must've hurt like a bitch. Hope your evening made up for it!


----------



## the other half (Oct 1, 2007)

monday morning and my legs are still sore. i really dont like this.
wanted to sit in the hot tub last night, but someone fell asleep to early, and i wasnt going to go in alone, thats no fun.

todays w/o
chest and tri's
db incline press
w/u 50-8
70-12
75-12
80-8

db flat bench
70-12
75-9
80-8

pec dec
140-12
150-10
160-7
130-6
i hate it when katt decides to do a 4th set.

tricep over head ext. db
70-12
75-12
80-11
felt pretty good on the elbows going lighter

push downs outside rack
85-12
90-7
80-7
i think i may have cheated to much on my chest. used up all the tris early.

b/wdips
9/5


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

the other half said:


> ball crunch 1x20


that just sounds painful...and u did it ....<gulp> 20 times????? 
massochist!!!!!

justreading your leg workout got me all ramped up...so...tomoorrow ought to be fun...mine will be a lot less in volume for a couple weeks...but I'll be right there w/ you soon enuf!


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, here is a quick question, should we be doing just one weight for all three sets working up to 12 then raising the weight. or keep doing what we are doing and adding weight on each set?  i like the way we are doing it right now, but some exercises you fatigue pretty good after the second set and then only get 5 or 6 on the third set. anyways i just do what katt tells me to do.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Quick answer

You pick your weights.... I don't.....


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

todays w/o
back and bi's

pull ups
6/4/2
i have a tendency to go slow on the way down, so i dont bounce, but i think if i went faster i would be albe to get more.

h/s seated row
90-12
115-12
140-12right side-10 left side-losing hand grip

l/f high row pull down
130-12
150-10
150-10

seated db curl
35-12
40-12
42.5-10

forearm curl bb
80-20/18

bb curl standing
80-8

some dumb ass, put a forearm curl in the middle of our bicep exercises.
thats it she is banned from writing our w/o anymore 

my favorite kind of day, work out, go straight to work, days done by 2.30 pm, but then decided to go and do cardio with katt at 5 pm


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Quick answer
> 
> You pick your weights.... I don't.....



thank god, i would be dead if you pick them for me.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

> ok, here is a quick question, should we be doing just one weight for all three sets working up to 12 then raising the weight. or keep doing what we are doing and adding weight on each set? i like the way we are doing it right now, but some exercises you fatigue pretty good after the second set and then only get 5 or 6 on the third set.



i was just looking over your workouts.. why do you change things every week?  why not stick with the same exercises for 2-3 weeks, and that way you can guage progress.  the exercises are so inconsistent, its no wonder you are guessing on weights and reps.  for example:

seated db curl
35-12
40-12
42.5-10

you have already done a lot of exercises for your back at this point, and therefor your biceps should be warmed up properly.  why didnt you start with the 40's or even the 45's? i looked back at your previous back/bi days and there is no baseline on curls(or anything else). so you always seem to guess. if you want to pyramid weight, you should be going down, not up imo

this is just some constructive feedback, on what i am seeing


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

premier, what we have always done is just set of  6 or 8. this is the first time that we have done 12's. we actually log every w/o that we have done probably for the last 9 years. but i have only been posting here for a couple of months.  but you are correct, we never do the same routine. we always do bar one day, db the next, machines after that. so we may only do the same workout once every couple of months.  i think that you are right in the fact that we need to find a program and do that for a period of time and see what kind of progress we make. thank you for your input, katt and i will definetly discuss what some other options are.


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

no workout yesterday. i had to pickup a friend from the airport at 930 pm on tues, and didnt get home till about 1130, had to be to work at 6 am on wednesday, call me a wimp, but i wanted to get alittle bit of sleep.

10/4 w/o
legs

front squats
w/u 95-12
135-12
165-7 bar started to slip
i have to remember to wear a reg t-shirt on these days.

deadlifts
135-8
225-8
245-6

giant set
leg ext-leg curl-calves
210-12/120-12/160-20
225-12/140-12/180-18
225-12/140-12/180-14

that got our heart rate up pretty good. 
but we only had about 7 minutes to get it done and get out of the gym.
only a couple  more w/o's left till we go hunting.
katt pulled up our weather, and it looks like pretty much rain for the next week plus, not nice weather for us, but good weather for hunting.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> no workout yesterday. i had to pickup a friend from the airport at 930 pm on tues, and didnt get home till about 1130, had to be to work at 6 am on wednesday, call me a wimp, but i wanted to get alittle bit of sleep.
> 
> 10/4 w/o
> legs
> ...



Nice workout.  Keep at it man!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> call me a wimp


ok...you're a wimp.


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ok...you're a wimp.



ok burner, that is just a saying, you werent really suppost to call me a wimp.
now im feeling a little insecure.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just being a friend....you asked of us to do something for you...I obliged....now you are changing the rules?
I'm telling katt....'scuse me....I'm gonna go look thru the journals and find her...you're in trouble, pal!

<voice trailing off as burner wanders from juornal to journal: kaaaaaat.......>


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Man this journal is too gosh darn funny LOL!!!

Bro looks like you are kickin ass in here great numbers man!

How many more days before the opener?  Man I wish there was a later season for the buglers I'd put in for some vacation time and ship my ass right out there LOL.  I hate working I can't wait till saturday to get in the woods!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey dead,, I think we're the only ones posting right now..  Season opens on the 10th, and I've heard that if you have an A tag (archery) that the late hunting for elk is pretty darn good, if you can drag yourself through the snow,  I think it's mussleloader only though, I don't remember what the time frame is for the late archery..  probably because i only get the B tag for rifle.

You should have seen me last year,,, the other half got a cow (she was in a herd of 4) I was shaking so hard I could even hit the end cow... downhill only about 100 yards away..   I really need to work on that.. but then again, I was shooting off hand.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey dead,, I think we're the only ones posting right now..  Season opens on the 10th, and I've heard that if you have an A tag (archery) that the late hunting for elk is pretty darn good, if you can drag yourself through the snow,  I think it's mussleloader only though, I don't remember what the time frame is for the late archery..  probably because i only get the B tag for rifle.
> 
> You should have seen me last year,,, the other half got a cow (she was in a herd of 4) I was shaking so hard I could even hit the end cow... downhill only about 100 yards away..   I really need to work on that.. but then again, I was shooting off hand.



Just got 2 calls sorry for being MIA...

Yea one day I'll tag an elk with my bow...thats my all time dream!

Yea that rush is something...I've been hunting all my life and still get it!  I dont feel a thing with the gun anymore though...just doesn't get the ol heart pumping like it use to.  But the bow man I feel like a little schoo girl in a haunted house sometimes when I get a chance to shoot.  Best rush in the world for me!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

...I shot a co-worker with a rubber band once....


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2007)

you ruthless animal!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

no prisoners...no mercy!


----------



## the other half (Oct 8, 2007)

all this violence, i just cant take it.  

i think i shall go take a nice relaxing vacations in the sand  and ocean, and just get away from it all.

"NOT"

1 day away from goin to the mountians baby.  we will take some pics of us and hopefully,of our success,and post them so that you can see how much fun we are having.

good luck to every one on your w/o's, and keep the pr's coming.
deadbolt and burner. keep the heads up high man, and things will be good.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 8, 2007)

have a good time!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

So after several days (and nights) out in the woods with katt, the other half is starting to feel a little romantic.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

He decides to try to seduce katt by building a campfire.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

But too many days without the conveniences of home leave katt feeling a little edgy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

The end.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

that's a great story!
There's action!
There's romance
there's good emotion presented.

I give it a 10!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 10, 2007)

I give it...


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 15, 2007)

Fab!! 

Hope you guys are having a great time!


----------



## the other half (Oct 19, 2007)

holy shit, i think i need to go and buy some new shoes that are 2 sizes smaller. after all the hills we walked down, i think my toes got pushed down to my ankles. well it is good to be back, kind of, we had a great time, lots of good  memories made. 

we had a few friends show up and we took a 12 year old out on his first big game hunt. that was pretty cool. 

also katt and i are going to make a new work out video "working  out in the woods", we will be using nothing but what mother nature gives us. rocks, logs,hanging from tree branches. i think we might be onto something.

looking forward to getting back into the gym, starting to feel a lot like the marshmallows i was eating over the campfire. not good.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2007)

the other half said:


> also katt and i are going to make a new work out video "working  out in the woods", we will be using nothing but what mother nature gives us. rocks, logs,hanging from tree branches. i think we might be onto something.



its called the highland games


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

well i havent been back to the gym yet. still getting my workouts in the woods. might not hit all the little muscles but i certianly get the major ones put to the test.  just have to get through this week and after we get back from vegas then i will be able to start getting serious agian. oh thats right we are still in the middle of hunting season. ok, so starting in december i will get serious agian.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> its called the highland games



Funny guy!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

the other half said:


> well i havent been back to the gym yet. still getting my workouts in the woods. might not hit all the little muscles but i certianly get the major ones put to the test.  just have to get through this week and after we get back from vegas then i will be able to start getting serious agian. oh thats right we are still in the middle of hunting season. ok, so starting in december i will get serious agian.



Hey, at least you know what to do to get back on track!

What are you guys up to in Vegas? Nice holiday?


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

we are going to a party, called fetish and fantasy ball. it will be our second time going, its is lots of fun, if you keep and open mind. we just love the night life and dancing and drinking till all hours of the night.

how are things going for you sam?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

Im very well, thank you! Working hard, as usual. My training is going great at the moment, so im really pleased!

The party in Vegas sounds amazing! I would love to go to something like that. My God - and you're only going to the most exciting place in the world for this type of event - Brilliant! 

Have a fantastic time - sounds great!


----------



## the other half (Nov 5, 2007)

hello , can anyone tell me how to get to the gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2007)

I can give you directions to MY gym...but it may take you a couple days to get here...I'll have dinner on the table say around...wednesday night?


----------



## the other half (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks b, is your boyfriend ok with that, cause katt is ok with that.


----------



## the other half (Nov 6, 2007)

hey we made it to the gym this morning.
way cool

did a whole body work out, 1 set reps of 10
took 27 minutes with a couple of minutes strecthing-that even hurt.
ri's of 15-30 sec. enough time to get to next exercise.

squats
185-10
leg ext.
225-10
leg curl
150-10
db pull overs
70-10
bb overhead press
80-10
seated rows
140-10
db bench
70-10
standing curl bb
90-10
tri rope ext.
100-10
pullups bw
2 1/2(you can count halves cant u)
bw dips
12
standing calf raises
200-12
ab crunch
60-15
hyper ext.
45-10

will have to go up on wieghts on most every thing, but it was a good start.
dont know when i will make it in agian to w/o. 
we are getting to the good part of hunting season for deer. and i have about 10 days off before thanksgiving.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2007)

Katt is ok with what?? me cooking dinner?? 

I did make a big pot of vension soup, and venison chili this morning 

great start back to the gym!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice workload!


----------



## the other half (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks pylon, i am a little sore today, but i will have to up the weights on the next w/o.  i wanted to make katt feel good about her weights so i went light, hahaha.  but i dont know when i will make it in the gym agian, after today i have the next 10 days off from work, and will be hunting most of them, unless i find that deer that gets off the little short yellow bus and stands in front of me to long.
i think it is going to take awhile to get back to the weights we were doing before we left for our hunting trip.


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 7, 2007)

the other half said:


> thanks pylon, i am a little sore today



muwhaaha!  but it's the pain that let's you know you done good!  good work other half!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, tramping through the woods looking for Bambi counts as cardio!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello there! Hope your hunting trip goes well! Your life is just one long holiday, huh?!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 8, 2007)

the other half said:


> thanks pylon, i am a little sore today, but i will have to up the weights on the next w/o. i wanted to make katt feel good about her weights so i went light, hahaha. but i dont know when i will make it in the gym agian, after today i have the next 10 days off from work, and will be hunting most of them, unless i find that deer that gets off the little short yellow bus and stands in front of me to long.
> i think it is going to take awhile to get back to the weights we were doing before we left for our hunting trip.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

heya man enjoy the woods broths them weight will be there when ya get back.  be sure to take some pics bro!


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, tramping through the woods looking for Bambi counts as cardio!



i can stand the tramping through the woods, its when i have to run through the woods that it kicks my ass. someday i will be as swift as the animals that i am chasing. hahaha

a couple of years back i put on my hunting clothes,back pack, binoculars, pistol, and grabbed my rifle, then stepped on the scale. i weighted 245 lbs. 
before putting on all of it i was 202. (i can thank my dad for making me so anal about being prepared for the worst, you should see some of the stuff that is in my pack, but you never know when you will need it. i hunt alot by myself so i would rather have it all the time and deal with the weight.) so after walking up hills and shit all day long, the legs start to get a little heavy.


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

todays workout.
yes i went to the gym!!!!!!!!!!!!
doesnt mean i liked it though

squats
w/u-135-6
225-10

leg ext.
255-10*

leg curl
160-10*

db pull over
75-10*

bb overhead press
100-10

seated cable rows
160-10*

db bench press
75-10

standing bb curl
90-10

tricep rope ext.
120-10*

pull ups bw
2 1/2
asst. 20-1

dips
9 3/4

standing calf raises
#11-15*

shrugs
270-10*

hyper ext.
45-10

ab crunch
60-15*

fore wrist curls
70-20*

*-can go in weight next workout.

w/o time was 27 minutes

i had a couple of draw backs while i was working out. first my mp3 player was dead. that sucked. second katt was upstairs just watching me and smiling.
i think she really enjoyed the show.  when i got to the db bench i lost control of the db at the top of the 10 rep and so i let them both go to my right side, the landed one ontop of the other, and rolled about 10 feet, thank god they didnt hit anyone.

this workout is much better with katt there to spot and keep me focused, plus she cant just sit there and laugh at me.

all and all a good work out i think, i will know more tomorrow morning when we go to the mountians.


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 9, 2007)

16 exercises.....holy crap.  And your resting like 15-30 seconds between them??  Nice job!  Are you guys doing full body lactic-acid/body comp  training?  Cause it resembles it with those short rests, high rep circuits.  Eitherway, more power to you, I did the german body comp program and it about killed me.


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> i had a couple of draw backs while i was working out. first my mp3 player was dead. that sucked.



having no mp3s is definitely a beast, man.  without it's just not the same, and perhaps even harmful to my attitude.  after all, who can lift weights to a string of 80's music?!?!!

gimme some IN FLAMES!


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

LoadedBats said:


> 16 exercises.....holy crap.  And your resting like 15-30 seconds between them??  Nice job!  Are you guys doing full body lactic-acid/body comp  training?  Cause it resembles it with those short rests, high rep circuits.  Eitherway, more power to you, I did the german body comp program and it about killed me.



ya know katt is the one with most of the knowledge. i just do what she tells me we are going to do!!!!! just joking. i just know that she got the program off of the internet somewhere. if it doesnt kill me, then i guess it was successful. or maybe that is what she is trying to do.


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

nadirmg said:


> having no mp3s is definitely a beast, man.  without it's just not the same, and perhaps even harmful to my attitude.  after all, who can lift weights to a string of 80's music?!?!!
> 
> gimme some IN FLAMES!



hey i like that 80's music!!!!! 
but you are right, most of it is not workout music.
i really like limpbizkit(sp) and evanesce, they work for me.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey i like that 80's music!!!!!



You tell him!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2007)

awsome workout man!

and I hear ya with the hunting gear I bring everything but the kitchen sink...id ratehr have it andnot need it then want it and not have it on me!


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

amen, well i dont know if i "need" the penthouse letters magazine, but it sure does help pass time. i keep telling katt to let me take pics of her in nothing but a camo hat, then i wont take the porn mag, but she says no, dam her!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> amen, well i dont know if i "need" the penthouse letters magazine, but it sure does help pass time. i keep telling katt to let me take pics of her in nothing but a camo hat, then i wont take the porn mag, but she says no, dam her!!!!!



now thats a damng ood picture if ya ask me!!!!


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

ha ...ha... ha...  very friggin funny.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2007)

nice workout...weights on shrugs lookin good


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn dude you must be beat up after that w/o.  Nice squating too.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Holy s**t.  I see you and katt are hitting the HIT crazy ass workouts.

Great job, I know from personal experience how tough these can be, and in my ones I did'nt do any squats!  Awesome shrugging BTW.


----------



## the other half (Nov 11, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout...weights on shrugs lookin good



thanks b, they are one of my favorite exercises. but they really hurt the next day.


----------



## the other half (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks jailhouse and goob, in all my years of working out i dont think that i have ever done anything like this. dont honestly know if i really like it yet, but if it helps with growth im all for it.  and we all enjoy the doms so much!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Nov 11, 2007)

well my workout week will be pretty short, i will be in the gym just on tuesday and saturday. the rest of the mornings i will be out the door looking for that elusive deer. if i didnt eat such crap in the mornings before i left, i would probably lose some weight while i am walking around all day long.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2007)

I know how you feel!  Deer season opens this weekend, which means big breakfasts of biscuits/gravy, tenderloin, sausage, hashbrowns, etc, etc...plus the holidays are coming up...and here I am trying to get down to 125...I may hang it up til after Christmas...haven't decided yet


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I know how you feel!  Deer season opens this weekend, which means *big breakfasts of biscuits/gravy, tenderloin, sausage, hashbrowns, etc, etc*...plus the holidays are coming up...and here I am trying to get down to 125...I may hang it up til after Christmas...haven't decided yet



Mmmm . . . . . *drools*


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

no hunting today, dentist appt. so wtf, ill go to the gym.
it is getting really hard to be excited about this program.

squats
w/u135-6
235-10*

leg ext.
265-10*

leg curl
170-10*

pull ups
bwx6

db pullovers
80-10*

bb overhead press
100-10*

seated cable rows
170-8-the  machine has a couple of sticky weights, and this is one of them.

db bench
75-10*

standing bb curl
95-8

tri rope ext.
130-9

dips
bw+25-6
bw-3

standing calf raises
#12-15*

ab crunch
70-15*

hyper ext.
45-15

shrugs
320-10*

bb wrist curls
80-20*

*-move up in weight. i think that this is really going to start getting fun, ya right.


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Change is good....

Change promotes growth...

You don't have to like it,,, you just have to do it..


It's only six weeks anyway


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Change is good....
> 
> Change promotes growth...
> 
> ...


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

Oooww.... that workout looks extremely brutal.

I like the way this is going....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

So you don't like the program? Pretty impressive number. Very nice DB Bench and DB Pullovers stick out to me. Nice work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2007)

any deer yet??


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya gotta know him B.... he'll go out every single day until it nears the end before he'll take a shot at one... unless it's huge...

All I hear is that the one he saw wasn't "big" enough..


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> wasn't "big" enough..



they make lil blue pills for that 

what are you guys doing full body HIT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> they make lil blue pills for that




Damn, you beat me to it.


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, the other half had to work early today, so I'm posting his workout..

Back Squats (135) 1x9, (245) 1x8

Leg Extensions (275) 1x10

Lying Leg Curl (170) 1x10

Pullups 1x6

DB Pullovers (105) 1x10

Overhead BB Press (105) 1x10

Seated Cable Row (170) 1x10

DB Bench (80) 1x10

Standing BB Curl (95) 1x9

Overhead Rope Extentions (130) 1x10

Dips +25 1x17,  then 1x3 w/bw only

Calf Raise (#14) 15

Ab Crunch Machine (90) 1x20

Hyper Extensions w/45 lb plate 1x15

Shrugs (340) 1x10

Wrist Curls (90) 1x18


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

katt said:


> wasn't "big" enough..



How many times have I heard that before!?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice workout. Cable rows look great. All of it looks good. I can't stand doing hypers holding a plate. I usually hold a barbell behind my head. Holding a 45 is too awkward for me.


----------



## the other half (Nov 17, 2007)

ok, im firing my assistant, fuck she cant do anything right.

on my last workout she posted that i did db pullovers with 105, it was 85.
and she had me doing 17 body dips with 25#, fuck i wish, how about 7.

i dont know maybe i will keep her around and give her another chance. 
after all she is pretty easy to look at.(plus she would kick my ass)


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't doubt that a bit...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

the other half said:


> (plus she would kick my ass)


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Well, the other half had to work early today,



hunting isn't work...dont cover for him


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

actually db, it was work, after having 9 days off, i had to go back to the real world.

ok, we have been sluggs this week, we took monday off, for no real reason other than it felt good to sleep in, and thinking ok, we can do the w/o tomorrow. of course not thinking that i had to work until 10 pm. by the time i got to sleep it was almost 12, and there is no way im going to do this w/o on just 4 hours of sleep.

so tomorrow is the day. really!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

hey TOH, you've got some great numbers posted in here, awesome job

yeah, about the trainer, it's always easy to keep the pretty ones, huh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

how goes it?? how is hunting going??  the pickins are slim down here....the draught we had over the summer left water supplies low, which diseased our deer, which leaves them oh....DEAD..lol...I  have only seen 2 deer this year, both on Saturday (a doe and 4 pt) no shots available....we have almost lost motivation to go...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 29, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> how goes it?? how is hunting going??  the pickins are slim down here....the draught we had over the summer left water supplies low, which diseased our deer, *which leaves them oh....DEAD..lol*...I  have only seen 2 deer this year, both on Saturday (a doe and 4 pt) no shots available....we have almost lost motivation to go...



That shouldn't be funny.

but it is 

Hey other half - how goes it? Are you still working out even though Katt's been laying off for a bit?


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Sam - no he doesn't work out if I don't go....

Plus there is only 2 or 3 more days of hunting left... Monday he's going to hit it hard though... 

And so am I


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

So you're feeling better then?


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep - almost to 100%    I'm thinking about going to do some cardio either tomorrow (if I don't go hunting) or Sunday.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you're back to normal - now if we could just get the workouts to stop disappearing in here . . . .


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice workouts!

I'm pretending you had some really good workouts that got lost.


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workouts!
> 
> I'm pretending you had some really good workouts that got lost.


 
They did.  He had'nt been slacking like you....


----------



## the other half (Dec 3, 2007)

well we are back, i know that not every one understands the mind frame of a hunter, but basicly we not all there.
on thursday, friday, and saturday i packed my shit up and went to the mountians in search of the most prized form of protien. all be it was in the low 20s and teens, but no wind and no moisture the first two days. saturday  was warmer, but snowed and that made it cold as hell. but anyway i am finished taking my rifle for its daily walks. i got in alot of good cardio, but the eating was really crappy, but you have to have lots of energy food (donuts, chocolate milk, cinnamon rolls, etc.)to do what i was doing.


----------



## the other half (Dec 3, 2007)

todays w/o

squats
w/u 85-6
155-10

leg ext.
240-10

leg curl
160-10

pull ups
bw-6

db pullovers
70-10

overhead bb press
80-10

seated cable row
140-10

db bench
70-10

standing bb curl
80-10

overhead rope ext.
110-10

dips
bw-10

calf raises
#12-15

ab crunch
70-15

hyper ext.
45-12

shrugs
270-10

bb wrist curls
80-20

not a bad workout, just getting started,will have to move most the weights up. felt good to be back, now just to get the cardio included and adjust the eating habits. that will be fun with the holidays coming up and katt loves to make all sorts of christmas goodies. mmmmmmmm


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey - glad to have you back!!

Workouts looking good - all that eating must be good for you


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice looking workout. Great to see you back.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice  BB presses


----------



## the other half (Dec 6, 2007)

today we went to the gym. yaaaaaa!!!!!!
and boy was it fun.

squats
w/u135-6
185-10
leg ext.
255-10
leg curl
170-10
pullups
bw-7
db pullovers
75-10
bb overhead press
90-10
seated cable rows
150-10
db bench
75-10
bb curl
90-10
overhead tri ext.
120-10
dips
bw-12
calf raises
#14-15
ab crunch mach
70-20
hyper ext.
45-12
shrugs
320-10
wrist curls bb
90-20

still need to go up on alot of exercises. but i will get there. 
its nice to get the whole body done in one day. but it is weird to do just one set per part.  we are still trying to find out what our next program will be.
any suggestions( make it something easy, katt is a wuss)


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

the other half said:


> seated cable rows
> we are still trying to find out what our next program will be.
> any suggestions( make it something easy, katt is a wuss)



Didn't you see those two workouts on the table??????  Helloooooo!!!!  Yeah,, I'll make it easy alright, you slacker...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2007)

get em Katt!!!!   grrr....!!!


----------



## the other half (Dec 9, 2007)

sunday morning and we got to sleep in alittle bit. ya
still going a little to lite on the workouts. we gotta get serious.

front squats
w/u85-6
155-9
leg ext.
255-10
leg curl
170-10
pull ups bw
6
db pull overs
75-10
overhead bb press
100-10
seated cable row
150-10
db bench
80-10
bb curl
90-10
tri ext.
120-10
dips
bw-10
ab crunch
70-18
calf raises 
#14-14
hyper ext.
45-12
shrugs
320-10
wrist curls 
90-20

now to watch my steelers kick the shit out of the partiots.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2007)

the other half said:


> now to watch my steelers kick the shit out of the partiots.



oops


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 10, 2007)

the other half said:


> sunday morning and we got to sleep in alittle bit. ya
> still going a little to lite on the workouts. we gotta get serious.



Hey other half!!

you'll be regretting saying that soon enough i bet - Katts in power mode, YEEHAAHH


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

Ouch!!!! That's the antithesis of a relaxing sunday morning....

Good work!


----------



## the other half (Dec 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> oops



well i have to think positive. it was a good first half. dont know why they didnt stay with the run when they got close to the goal!!!!
well there is always the playoffs. go steelers


----------



## the other half (Dec 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey other half!!
> 
> you'll be regretting saying that soon enough i bet - Katts in power mode, YEEHAAHH



power? shit i aint afriad of her!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Dec 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Ouch!!!! That's the antithesis of a relaxing sunday morning....
> 
> Good work!



ya just a typical day, workout, eat , watch my steelers get the shit kicked out of them and then have to go to work till one in the morning. needless to say we didnt work out today. thank god. instead i got to stain doors and moldings in the basement(just a slight high out that) and then clean out our hot tub, thats fun when its 28 degrees out side. but give it till tomorrow night and then i can enjoy it agian.


----------



## the other half (Dec 11, 2007)

i think im kinda starting to enjoy this workout.

squats
w/u135-6
205-10
leg ext.
260-10
leg curl
180-10
pullups
bw-6
db pullovers
80-10
overhead bb press
110-10
seated cable rows
160-10
db press
85-10
bb curl
95-10
overhead tri ext.
130-10
dips
bw-10
calf raises
#14-15
ab crunch
80-20
hyper ext.
45-15
shrugs
340-10
wrist curls
100-18

took us right at 45 minutes-alittle to much slacking this morning, had to pick up the pace on the last 5 exercises to get done in time.
had a good heart rate going at the end.


----------



## the other half (Dec 14, 2007)

i think that i m going to start sleeping in the other room, so that katt doesnt wake me  up when she goes to the gym.

todays w/o
squats
w/u-135-6
225-10
leg ext.
265-10
leg curl
185-9
pullups
bw-6
db pull over
85-10
overhead press bb
115-9
seated rows
170-10
db press
90-8
bb curl
100-8
tri ext.
130-10
dips
bw-10
calf raises
#14-15
ab crunch
90-15
hyper ext.
45-15
shrugs
360-10
wrist curls
100-20

good work out. got done right at 45 minutes-including bathroom break-
starting to hit the max weights, now its going to get a lot touhger.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

Good job other half! 

Surely you want Katt to wake you up in the morning so you can go hit some PR's, no?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2007)

the other half said:


> i think that i m going to start sleeping in the other room, so that katt doesnt wake me  up when she goes to the gym.



I thought the two of you worked out together.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2007)

nice shrugs!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

hope yer feelin' better!


----------



## katt (Dec 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought the two of you worked out together.



We do TT...... The other  half is just getting a case of "the lazies" ..


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

katt said:


> We do TT...... The other  half is just getting a case of "the lazies" ..



Here's an idea to cure him.  Dress up like this:


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd pay good money to see that.....


Merry Christmas to you and your family, katt!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

happy holidays!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas and get your ass back in the gym!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## the other half (Dec 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Here's an idea to cure him.  Dress up like this:



then i will never get to the gym:


----------



## the other half (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks everyone. we had a great holiday. hope you all did also.


----------



## the other half (Dec 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Merry Christmas and get your ass back in the gym!



thanks jersey, but i think that i need to get alot more than just my ass back there(just so you know katt doesnt like being called and ass)

we will be starting a new program next week, really looking forward to that.


----------



## the other half (Dec 26, 2007)

todays workout.
lots of energy from all of that junk food that i have had for the last couple of days.

squats
w/u 135-8
205-10
leg ext.
255-10
leg curl
170-10
pull ups
bw-6
db pullover
85-10
oh bb press
110-10
seated cable row
170-10
db press
85-10
bb curl
100-9
tri ext.
130-10
dips
bw+25-10
calf raises
#14-12
ab crunch
80-20
hyper ext.
45-15+3
shrugs
320-10
wrist curls
100-20

now that we got that out of the way, i am going to go to the mountains and try out my new snowshoes-just a bit more of a work out.
we got about 4 inches of new snow last nite, and its still snowing.
great snowboarding snow, maybe on saturday we can do that.

hope everybody had a great christmas and got what they wanted.

next stop newyears eve. can u say hot tub party, yaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2007)

yo!
Glad to see ya feelin' better!


----------



## the other half (Dec 28, 2007)

mental note to self
dont do a full body workout, then go snowshoeing, my legs started burning about 10 minutes into the hike. we probably walked about mile and a half, down hill was easy, thank goodness that was on the way back.

todays w/o
squats
135-6
215-10
leg ext.
265-10
leg curl
180-10
pullups
bw-6
db pullovers
90-10
overhead bb press
115-9
seated rows
180-10
db press
85-9
bb curl
100-10
tri ext.
140-10
dips
bw+25-7
bw-3
calf raised
#15-15
ab crunch 
90-20
hyper ext.
45-15
shrugs
360-10
bb wrist curls
100-20

pretty good workout. i  had to be at work at 6 am, so i went straight from the gym to the store(about 50 yards)
back at it monday morning


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Katt is catching up to you on a lot of things.......


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Bets!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, other half!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years OH!


----------



## the other half (Jan 2, 2008)

well we made it to the new year. yaaaaa!!!!!!
started up agian today. stepped on the scale, better than i expected. 
i usually seem to start the new year around 210-212, this year 207.
ill take that.

did 30 minutes of cardio, incline of 5 and speed of 3.5
did a bunch of abs, dont remember my numbers.

hope that everyone had a great end of 2007, and are ready to kick some serious ass in 2008. lets do it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

definetly....lets get this shit!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 3, 2008)

todays first workout of the new program.
we were so excited, that we jumped right up when the alarm went off, just like little kids on christmas-ya right.

flat bench
w/u95-8
185-6
205-4
205-4
incline bench
155-6
165-5
175-4
decline flies
50-6
52.5-6
55-6
i wrote the workout down, but katt insisted that it was decline, not incline like i had down. i was right she was wrong so next workout it will be incline flies.

close grip bench
95-6
125-6
135-6
i have to bump these up-pretty lite.
skull crushers
95-6
95-6
105-3
we tried to superset these two using 2 different benches, but it slowed us down, so we need to work on that.
db kickbacks
32.5-6
35-6
37.5-6
running out of time, so no rest between these sets.

felt good to do just a few body parts, rather than the full body workout,
mostly just glad to be back at it.


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you and the first lady of IM had a very drunken holiday period OH.........i


----------



## the other half (Jan 3, 2008)

ya  know goob, i must say that this was probably the soberest holiday season
that i have had i along time. kinda sad, but i still dont feel good from getting so drunk in vegas at halloween,lol.

i had to work at 6 am on the 1st, so we celebrated early by popping a bottle of champagne in the hot tub at abuot 8 pm.
we will make up for it on saturday when my steelers play jacksonville.

how was your holidays? great i hope!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job on the benching.  Stealer's are gunna have there hands full lol.


----------



## the other half (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks jailhouse, the numbers will start going up agian, i hope.
steelers are really gonna have to be playing their A game. hopefully the defense shows up and does what they are capable of doing.


----------



## the other half (Jan 4, 2008)

well here is todays w/o
bar curl
90-6
100-6
110-4
incline db
37.5-6
40-6
42.5-6
db curl seated
40-6
42.5-6
45-4
hammerstrength hi rows-pounds per side
90-6
100-6
105-5
seated cable rows
160-6
170-6
180-6
sldl-forza machine
180-6
230-6
270-5
lat pull down
150-5
160-5
160-5

definetely was not missing the doms, but, without them you would wonder if it was really working.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Your missing DOMS!?!?!?!

Is there something that I am missing????


----------



## the other half (Jan 4, 2008)

i said " i wasnt missing the doms", not that i was missing "DOMS"!!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 7, 2008)

monday morning-gotta love it.

flat bench
w/u-95-6
185-6
205-6
225-4
 incline bar
185-4
195-4
195-3

incline flys
50-6
52.5-6
55-6

close grip bench
135-6
145-6
155-5

skull crushers
95-6
90-4
started with the olympic bar, but couldnt get comfortable. second set was a barbell. was getting pissed because we had a couple that were using 3 different sets of weight and 3 different benches and seats, idiots!

kickbacks
32.5-6
35-6
37.5-6

started with the creatine and l-glutamine today.


----------



## the other half (Jan 8, 2008)

this program has me kind of messed up, because we do biceps before back, we have never really done that. change is good. i guess.

bar curl
90-6
100-6
110-4

incline db curl
42.5-6
45-6
47.5-4

seated db curl
42.5-5
45-5
47.5-4

hammerstrength
hi row
90-6
100-6
105-4+2 with help

seated cable rows
170-6
180-6
190-6
a little bit of cheating on the last 2

sldl-forza machine
230-6
270-5
290-5

lat pull down
150-6
160-6
170-5

day off tomorrow- yaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, that would feel kind of wrong to me too!

Hmm, how is it going with the new program anyway? How's the creatine working for you? I always find it's great for the first week or so, then it's better not bothering!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2008)

nice DB curls!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 8, 2008)

Those are some impressive DB curl numbers!!!  

btw -- what is a Forza machine?


----------



## the other half (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks for the comments, all of you.

i will definitely feel them tomorrow.

33sun33, the forza machine is just a platform that you step up on, it is for doing sldl, and shrugs.  the handles are between the knees and the hips and the weights are  placed on the front of the rack about a foot in front of the handles, then u just lift up till you are straight(using your legs of course), and shrug for your traps, or if you are doing sldl, then u push a support bar forward that allows you to drop the weight farther down to your ankles.
hope that helps.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

How's it going other half? You in pain today at all?


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

i never feel pain, i am super human. ha

sam, i was a little suprised that my arms werent sore, but i think that is because i had to shovel the driveway last night when i got home from work and my back was to sore to notice the pain in my arms.

todays workout.
db military press-katts idea
50-6
55-6
60-6

arnold presses
50-6
52.5-4
52.5-4
ouch

upright rows
80-6
90-6
90-6
i was suprised that i could do these, they have given my problems in the past because of my tendonitis. 

db front raises-palms down
25-6
27.5-6
30-6

ab crunch machine
90-20/16/12

hanging leg raises 
4 straight-4 to each side
4 straight
didnt have good hand strenght left by this time.

planks
2-30 seconds each

ya we did some abs.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 10, 2008)

You still doing that thing where you pick up those metal objects that weigh a lot???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

nice ab work!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

the other half said:


> i never feel pain, i am super human. ha



to deal with kat you need to be superman  im sure ill get my ass kicked for that one LOL!

weights are real impressive man!  what routine you guys following now?

how'd the hunting season end for ya ever tag a booner?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

great looking workouts in here TOH

I have to say, biceps before back... don't know how you pull that shit off.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great looking workouts in here TOH
> 
> I have to say, biceps before back... don't know how you pull that shit off.


 
Agreed.  Show shuvelling is a workout in itself.

Do you go snowboarding with katt?


----------



## the other half (Jan 11, 2008)

LoadedBats said:


> You still doing that thing where you pick up those metal objects that weigh a lot???



ya, you would think that after so many years we would get bored with it, but instead we keep going back try to and lift more. kind of a weird obsession, dont you think?


----------



## the other half (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks b, i dont think(ok i know)we dont do enough ab work, but its a start.
someday i might get a glimpse at the abs. hahaha


----------



## the other half (Jan 11, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> to deal with kat you need to be superman  im sure ill get my ass kicked for that one LOL!
> 
> weights are real impressive man!  what routine you guys following now?
> 
> how'd the hunting season end for ya ever tag a booner?



dont worry she isnt as tough as she comes across as. oopppsss. did i just type that. shit.
just getting back into the weights, took most of oct, nov off for hunting.
and no i didnt pull the trigger on any thing this year. just didnt see anything i was interested in. still had meat in the freezer, so we(i)could be a little picky.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> i said " i wasnt missing the doms", not that i was missing "DOMS"!!!!!!!



Not really feeling the love...


----------



## the other half (Jan 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great looking workouts in here TOH
> 
> I have to say, biceps before back... don't know how you pull that shit off.



ya im not to sure about it either, but it is the way it is, so thats what i do.
it is kinda nice to get to really push you bi's first. i have always felt that my back was my strong point.


----------



## the other half (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Not really feeling the love...



ok, i missed you both. in a weird sort of way.


----------



## the other half (Jan 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Agreed.  Show shuvelling is a workout in itself.
> 
> Do you go snowboarding with katt?



no, snow shoveling SUCKS ASS!!!!!

katt i have been boarding togther twice, the first time 10 years ago, and then last weekend. i have had all my gear for about 8 years, but now my job will let me go alittle bit more, hopefully. last weekend we did one run together, i took me about half an hour to get down the run, she waited patiently for me as i fell every 10 feet. hoping to go agian next saturday. she is really good, and has no fear of hurting herself, me on the other hand, i dont like pain so  i go alittle bit slower.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok, i missed you both. in a weird sort of way.


----------



## the other half (Jan 12, 2008)

today leg workout. yyyiiiipppppeeeee!!!
dont have to do them agian for another week.


front squats
w/u-95-6
135-6
185-6
205-4
form wasnt so good on the last couple, go alittle lighter next time.

angled leg press-feet low
450-6
540-6
630-6

hs leg ext. weight per side
45-6
65-5
70-4

sumo deadlifts
135-6
185-6
205-6
havent done any of these for awhile so still need to work on the form.

standing calf raises
300-11
300-9
300-7

legs are feeling a bit weak at this point, i just cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2008)

wow..nice calf raises!


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

So the other half had to go to work right after we left the gym, so I'm posting his wo .... lol   I could really screw this up huh?  But that would be soooooo mean... 

BB Flat Bench (185) 1x6 (205) 1x5 (225) 1x4

Incline BB Bench (175) 1x5 (185) 1x4, 1x5

Incline DB Flys (50) 1x6 (52.5) 1x6 (55) 1x6

CG Bench (135) 1x6 (155) 1x6 (175) 1x4

Skull Crushers (90) 1x6 (100) 1x6, 1x3

Kick Backs  (35) 1x6 (37.5) 1x6 (40) 1x6


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

the other half said:


> me on the other hand, i dont like pain so i go alittle bit slower.


this sir, is why you take a few shots of liquid 'courage' prior to hitting the slopes. Do I have to teach you everything???


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

looking good in here TOH, excellent standing calf raises and you're benching some solid numbers


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

a little short on the sleep last night. stayed up watching gonzaga basketball.
thought that todays workout might not be to good, then someone's day went all to hell. so i just cranked up the music and went to town.

bb curl
90-6
100-6
110-4

db seated incline curl
42.5-6
45-6
47.5-5

seated db curl
42.5-5
45-6
47.5-5

hs high rows
90-6
100-6
110-6

seated cable rows
180-6
190-5
200-4
couldnt get the last couple of inches on those.

sldl
230-6
270-6
320-5

lat pull down
150-6
160-6
170-6

and yes we did cardio last night. yaaaaa
30 minutes on the stair climber level 7
i always hate going to do cardio, but once its done i feel so much better


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

great workout other half, those are some mighty fine deads


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 15, 2008)

really nice numbers OH, keep it up.


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)

ya im feeling it in the back today. i was really trying to concentrate on the pinch.  you really feel it alot  more in the back after doing biceps first, because you cant cheat as much.


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good OH.  Isee you've gone for the super high volumew routine.  A personal favourite of mine.  It ain't a workout til you come out wrecked.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

goob said:


> Looking good OH.  Isee you've gone for the super high volumew routine.  A personal favourite of mine.  It ain't a workout til you come out wrecked.



Looks like we're not the only ones liking that approach atm, lol.

***

Great workouts, man.


----------



## the other half (Jan 17, 2008)

today we switched our shoulder workout for our leg workout. we are going snowboarding on saturday, so we wanted alittle time to get rid of the doms.

squats
w/u135-6
205-6
225-6
245-6

life fitness
seated leg press
355-6
395-6
420-6
s/s
lifefitness leg ext.
240-6
255-6
265-6

dead lifts-sumo
185-6
205-6
225-6

calf raises max rep
#15-10/6
#13-8

did cardio last night for 45 minutes. incline 4-6 at 3.5 speed.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

it looks like you get to increase weight on everything!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

lookin' gbood, sir! I'm still walking around with the frankenstein walk right now...next week shall be better...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

Snow boarding is almost always fun unless you got DOMS like crazy!


----------



## the other half (Jan 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> it looks like you get to increase weight on everything!!



ya for me!!!!!! i think.


----------



## the other half (Jan 17, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> lookin' gbood, sir! I'm still walking around with the frankenstein walk right now...next week shall be better...



you hate the feeling, but you have to love what it stands for.

GETTING BACK INTO SHAPE BABY !!!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Snow boarding is almost always fun unless you got DOMS like crazy!



well i have only gone 2 times, and the first was 10 years ago. so im  still no master of the hill. we shall see how it goes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

last time I did lunges on the treadmill...I was walking SO funny the next day...a BUNCH of people kept asking me why I was walking so stiff and with a bounce...  I didn't wanna tell them my ass hurt....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I didn't wanna tell them my ass hurt....


this just BEGS to be pornalized....no wonder you went with the younger guy....you vixen, you!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

great squattage man unlike mine today...


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

i will not tolerate porn in my journal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ya right.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> last time I did lunges on the treadmill...I was walking SO funny the next day...a BUNCH of people kept asking me why I was walking so stiff and with a bounce...  I didn't wanna tell them my ass hurt....



i'm feelin ya b!  well you know what i mean.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great squattage man unlike mine today...



thanks scar, in my mind its not how much i do, more than i'm happy that i dont have  to do them for another week.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

well im late posting this, i had to work right after going to the gym.

bb standing military press
110-6
115-6
115-6
i gonna have to go to the straight curl bar from now on.

arnold press
50-6
55-6
60-4

upright rows
90-6
100-6
100-6
just like everyone else in here, i have the wonderful elbow pain. so these arent bad lifting, its the resistance that i have a hard time with.

db front raises
25-6
27.5-6
30-6

ab crunch machine
90-20
90-12
s/s
planks
2x45 seconds
s/s 
hanging knee raises
2 sets of 6 
slow with no swing


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

vary nice work there.  those Arnold presses are gunna make ur shoulder explode.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

Big numbers in here OH - good going 

Do you use DBs or a BB for the Upright Rows? I use an EZ bar and it helps alot rather than a straight bar, which i would think would make the pain worse, no?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

that's some strong military and Arnold pressing OH


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Big numbers in here OH - good going
> 
> Do you use DBs or a BB for the Upright Rows? I use an EZ bar and it helps alot rather than a straight bar, which i would think would make the pain worse, no?



sam, right now we use the straight bar bell, but i think i might go to the ez bar. it is alittle hard on the wrists, but i also have a hard time with the resistance going down because of the tendonitis.


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks scar, i like the arnolds, it feels kind of like you are cheating.
well we are trying to heal up from the snowboarding trip.  my ankles and knees seem to get the worst of it, and katt was testing the theory of gravity while falling down steep hills. i think she flunked that one!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> thanks scar, i like the arnolds, it feels kind of like you are cheating.
> well we are trying to heal up from the snowboarding trip.  my ankles and knees seem to get the worst of it, and katt was testing the theory of gravity while falling down steep hills. i think she flunked that one!!!!!!!




I didn't flunk!!!   I did go down one without falling, so at least give me a "D" for determined..


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

todays workout.
flat bench
w/u-135-6
185-6
205-6
225-4

incline bar
165-6
185-6
195-3

incline db fly
52.5-6
55-5
55-6

close grip bench
155-6
165-4
165-3
those are tuff!

skull crushers
90-6
95-4
95-6
had a couple of mental blocks that i had to break through.

db kickbacks
37.5-6
40-6
42.5-6
last set was really tough to get the full extension. 
i'll have to stay there for next workout.


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

katt said:


> I didn't flunk!!!   I did go down one without falling, so at least give me a "D" for determined..



ya, i guess your right. but is the "D" for determined or dumb.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2008)

workouts are coming along well. as far as me getting back to 'there'.. yea.  it took a good 3 years of solid training to get there and tons of food, so i just need to stay consistant, thats my biggest problem.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya, i guess your right. but is the "D" for determined or dumb.



Great workout...and sorry that you're about die.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout...and sorry that you're about die.




yep, I think he knows he screwed...


----------



## the other half (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

every thing looks strong on that work out. CG is a bitch, but it gives a nice pump.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> sam, right now we use the straight bar bell, but i think i might go to the ez bar. it is alittle hard on the wrists, but i also have a hard time with the resistance going down because of the tendonitis.



Can't you use DB's instead of a bar?

Heavy skullcrushers -owie


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

katt said:


> I didn't flunk!!! I did go down one without falling, so at least give me a "D" for determined..


if you aren't falling down..you aren't TRYING hard enough!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2008)

so are you sore/hurt from snowboarding too, or was Katt the only one hurdling down the hill like a giant snowball??


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Can't you use DB's instead of a bar?
> 
> Heavy skullcrushers -owie



ya sam, i could use the db, but we are just trying to stick to the same aparatise(sp) every workout.


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks jailhouse, it was a good workout. still, we just run a couple minutes short of time it seems.

burner, i fall down alot, but on easy slopes, katt falls down on the diamonds and therefor has to fight the gravity thing alittle bit more that i do.

 hey b.  no katt wasnt the only one falling, but i dont go as fast so i didnt hurt as much. i did take a couple of good falls where u hit your ass first and it just jars your whole insides, then your head bounces off the ground.
god i just love that feeling


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

todays shitty workout.

not often that i say that, but today sucked for some reason.

bar curl
90-6
100-6
110-1
100-3

incline db curl
45.5-6
45-5
47.5-3

seated db curl
42.5-4
45-6
47.5-3

cable rows
180-6
190-6
200-6
staying there, still not getting that final couple of inches

hs hi row
95-6
105-5
110-4

lat pull down
160-6
170-5
180-5

sldl forza rack
230-6
270-6
320-6

well now that that one is past us, hopefully tomorrows w/o is a better one.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

Gotta take the rough with the smooth mate.

Watch this, tomorrow will be a blinder


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2008)

what was shitty about it?


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

PreMier said:


> what was shitty about it?



it just felt like the biceps were toast by the end of the second exercise. 
and everything just felt really heavy today. all mental


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout...and sorry that you're about die.



I loved you while you where here OH.


I dont even touch skullcrushers anymore the only way i can work triceps is DB over head extensions, dips, and tricep pushdowns.


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

I hate those days when it just dose'nt work for you.  Total opposite of the gems of days, when you slip into turbo mode all the way through and cannot be fazed.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

Nothing to be upset about there.  Looking really strong.


----------



## the other half (Jan 24, 2008)

BRUTUS, im not to worried about dying just yet, we still have to many bills to pay before she can get rid of me for good.

i like the overhead ext. also, but they seem to hurt the elbows just as bad.
lately the db kickbacks seem to be working really good for me.

GOOB, i dont usually have many days like that last one. i just think it was all the bad food, liqour, and crazy sex.   ya thats it, thats the ticket.

JH, thanks bro for the support. next workout will be better.

alot of times when i stall on a weight i just get pissed and tell my self that i will not lose the next time to a piece of iron. kind of force an attitude and it seems to work most the time, but on that workout, i lost.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays shitty workout.
> 
> not often that i say that, but today sucked for some reason.
> 
> ...



shit, all those heavy curls before some rowing?! great job OH


----------



## the other half (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks scar, i just cant wait till we finish this program,and go back to doing back first. the numbers should really shoot up there.


----------



## the other half (Jan 24, 2008)

we slept in today so we had to go to the gym after work. still not crazy about working out at that time. to many people there to socialize and to many youngsters that have no manners.

barbell military press
105-6
115-6
125-5+1 with a little help from the bent knees.

arnold press
50-6
55-6
60-3
fuck those get hard.

upright rows
barbell
90-6
100-6
110-6
tried the ez curl bar, but the weights are to close and the elbows hit them while the bar was coming up.

db front raises
27.5-6
30-6
32.5-6

well less than 12 hours and it time to do LEGS. fuck


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2008)

doncha hate that feeling??


----------



## the other half (Jan 25, 2008)

well after having a bad workout the other day, we had 2 good ones.
i think it was our dinner last night-scrambled eggs with red peppers, chicken, turkey burger,cheese,chili and sour cream, oh and hot sauce. 

squats
w/u-135-5
225-6
246-6
265-6

l/f seated leg press-single leg
255-6
276-5
295-6
s/s
l/f leg extension
255-6
270-6
280-6

sumo dead lifts
205-6
225-6
245-6

calf raises
#13-12/12/8-went really slow on last set.

i really do like legs once we get started.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> burner, i fall down alot, but on easy slopes, katt falls down on the diamonds and therefor has to fight the gravity thing alittle bit more that i do.


sorry...skiing or snow boarding?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> well after having a bad workout the other day, we had 2 good ones.
> i think it was our dinner last night-scrambled eggs with red peppers, chicken, turkey burger,cheese,chili and sour cream, oh and hot sauce.


hmm, that sounds pretty good....when y'all are having that next...set a place for me...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> alot of times when i stall on a weight i just get pissed and tell my self that i will not lose the next time to a piece of iron. kind of force an attitude and it seems to work most the time, but on that workout, i lost.


have you ever tried any ofthe positive reinforcement type 'exercises'?
its kind of a conditioning skill. Picture in your mind, your being strong, unstoppable, etc. When you do this, snap your finger or give a slight tug on an ear lobe. (its like a pavlov theory) keep doing this...
eventually, if you aren't 'feeling it', do your thing ( tug of ear, snap, whatever) it will trigger that unstoppable feeling and refocous to the task at hand.
give it a whirl.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

I can totally take care of the slapping....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

I like a little slap-n-tickle myself...now if only I can find a 'katt' for myself...


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Didn't you say that you had a girlfriend?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

no...I evidently had a bungled date...


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Aw man....... showing your shnizzle before it was appropriate???


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

I know what you mean OH i feel like an animal on leg days! Good workout with an all around ass kicking.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

katt said:


> Aw man....... showing your shnizzle before it was appropriate???


I didn't even get to THAT....  But....mom says she's not good enuf for me anyway...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

workouts are coming along very nicely in here too. I must say you're squatting some very nice numbers OH


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

Everythings looking really strong in here, OH!

Squats are looking especially good


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> well after having a bad workout the other day, we had 2 good ones.
> i think it was our dinner last night-scrambled eggs with red peppers, chicken, turkey burger,cheese,chili and sour cream, oh and hot sauce.
> 
> squats
> ...




those are some hard core moves with some heavy wieght.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

'morning, OH! Not posted yet? The wife wear you down again?


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> well after having a bad workout the other day, we had 2 good ones.
> i think it was our dinner last night-scrambled eggs with red peppers, chicken, turkey burger,cheese,chili and sour cream, oh and hot sauce. *Now that's a dinner.  Ya know, if it weren't for health concerns like heart disease, diabetes, obesity, depression, stress, lack of nourishment, fatigue, etc. etc......I'd eat like shit all the time.*
> 
> squats
> ...



I like legs as well......long legs....preferably shaved....preferably attached to a female......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

LoadedBats said:


> I like legs as well......long legs....preferably shaved....preferably attached to a female......


that go all the way up and make a complete ass out of themselves....


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

i love that saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> that go all the way up and make a complete ass out of themselves....





the other half said:


> i love that saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Ditto.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> that go all the way up and make a complete ass out of themselves....



Burner - you're fab! 

OH - you did Squats and Deads on the same day?? Wow, that's really good going with the weights too. Did you mention you were starting a new program?

Oh and also, can you try Upright Rows with a low cable pulley and a T-bar handle?


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Still kicking ass OH.  Workouts are solid, katt must be ruthless with the whip...


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Still kicking ass OH.  Workouts are solid, katt must be ruthless with the whip...


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> 'morning, OH! Not posted yet? The wife wear you down again?



shit im younger than her, she cant wear  me down.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> shit im younger than her, she cant wear  me down.


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Burner - you're fab!
> 
> OH - you did Squats and Deads on the same day?? Wow, that's really good going with the weights too. Did you mention you were starting a new program? *ya we are crazy and as far as new program, not till the end of feb.*
> 
> Oh and also, can you try Upright Rows with a low cable pulley and a T-bar handle?


*those are the next ones to try. *


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


>



get off my fucking journal you freak. and quit stalking me!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Still kicking ass OH.  Workouts are solid, katt must be ruthless with the whip...



man dont egg her on. she is hard enough to deal with. just last night she made me wear the.........


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> man dont egg her on. she is hard enough to deal with. just last night she made me wear the.........


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

but it still hurts!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

ya, i had to work at 6  am this morning, so i didnt post my workout. 

flat bench
w/u-135-6
185-6
205-6
225-4

db incline
70-6
75-5
75-4

incline flys
52.5-6
55-6
57.5-6

close grip bench
155-6
165-6
175-4

skull crushers
90-6
95-6
100-4

db kickbacks
37.5-6
40-6
42.5-6

and then...........

we did cardio tonight. yaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
45 minutes-the breakdown
3.5mph-2 minutes warm up-10 minutes level 6, 10 minutes level 8, 10 minutes level10, 10 minutes level12, 3 minutes warm down. felt really good when we got fininshed.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice benching OH!  I hope to do numbers like that some day.


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks JH, i still feel like i should be doing more. but someday, we will both be happy with the weights we are doing.


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

todays w/o

bar curl
90-6
100-6
105-6

incline db curl
42.5-6
45-6
47.5-5

seated db curl
42.5-6
45-6
47.5-4

hs high rows
95-6
105-6
110-6

seated cable rows
180-6
190-6
200-4
still tough as hell to get the last couple of inches

sldl-forza rack
270-6
320-6
340-6

lat pull down
160-6
170-6
180-5
i was a pile of poop after this. 

 so glad that today is my day off, now  i can go shovel the driveway,and the roof, and clean the house, and walk the dogs, and make dinner for katt, and stain the new front door.  well i might get a couple of these things done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2008)

So your gym has DBs in 2.5 lb increments?     That's not something seen too often.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays w/o
> 
> i was a pile of poop after this.
> 
> so glad that today is my day off, now  i can go shovel the driveway,and the roof, and clean the house, and walk the dogs, and make dinner for katt, and stain the new front door.  well i might get a couple of these things done.



Or you could just sleep all day.


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

hey TT, hows it going. 
actually the have one and a quarter and two and a half pound magnetic weights that you just slap on the end of a barbell. works pretty good.

 and yes, i could just cuddle up with these two furry creatures laying at my feet right now and just take a 4 hour nap. but the down side is that they wont help me get my chores done when we wake up.


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

my bad, on the weights question. we do have db that start at 2 and a half and go to 55 lbs. in 2 and a half pound jumps. then after that it is all 5 lb jumps.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> so glad that today is my day off, now i can go shovel the driveway,and the roof, and clean the house, and walk the dogs, and make dinner for katt, and stain the new front door. well i might get a couple of these things done.


 
Ok, you have ....8 hours.....

*ready - set*

*GO !!!!!*


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

katt said:


> Ok, you have ....8 hours.....
> 
> *ready - set*
> 
> *GO TO SLEEP!!!!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 29, 2008)

I still can't get over the curls AND then heavy rowing you can katt do...great stuff OH

oh and nice deads also.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

Gr8 work out OH  Feeling like a pile of poop at the end of a work out is a good sign lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow with days off like that OH i think id be to busy working lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2008)

heya bro lookin good in here!!  damn fine weights your movin around.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dang, great chest workout!  A ton of volume at high weights!




the other half said:


> ya, i had to work at 6  am this morning, so i didnt post my workout.
> 
> flat bench
> w/u-135-6
> ...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey OH!


----------



## LoadedBats (Feb 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays w/o
> 
> bar curl
> 90-6
> ...



Word. 

That's a workout.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

sam. how are things?
thanks for the positive support everyone, some day u just really need that.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

ok, so we missed a couple of day. due to katts illness(physical and mental).
and because of my body being completely shot from shoveling for about 12 hours in a three day period. that was a fucking workout.

todays w/o
squats
w/u 135-6
225-6
265-6
275-6
felt pretty good

l/f seated leg press
single leg
275-6
295-6
315-6
s/s
l/f leg extensions
255-6
280-6
290-5

sumo deadlifts
205-6
225-6
245-6

calf raises
#13-12/10/10

and then on to shoulders-fuck
bb  military press
105-6
115-6
125-6

arnold presses
50-6
55-6
60-4
my spotter sucks

upright rows
90-6
100-5
110-5
pretty sad set. 

db front raises
27.5-6
30-6
32.5-6

ok, im pretty wiped out now. but its time to go and eat and watch the superbowl. 
*go steelers!!!!!!*
shit thats right, they arent playing.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

go giants


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't give up hope.  Maybe Bettis will whack Brady in the knee with a lead pipe at halftime....


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

or someone could hire that kid out of colorado that was the second string kicker and he could do a job on randy moss.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice WO OH.  Lots of volume, my sort of stuff.  Nice squats & deads, Good work!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

Lots of heavy compounds there.  You should be sore head to toe tomorrow.  
I don't have a favorite team for the bowl this year.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks goob, and jh. i think the hot tub will be getting used after the super bowl tonite.  a little liquor, hot tub, i will be asleep in ten minutes after getting out.

i dont really know who im going to go for today either, i just want it to be a close game. maybe going down to the last posession of the game.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

excellent workout OH. all the leg work and then move on to shoulders

shoveling is definitely underrated as a form of a workout, it is ridiculously tiresome!


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks, we had to make up the workouts, we will see how tired the shoulders are tomorrow on chest day.

shoveling is a bitch. but we drive around and some people dont shovel and their places look like crap. plus its pretty cool how high our snow piles are.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

That's pretty bold to do squats and deads in the same workout!


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

bold or stupid?


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

I think this will be a good game.  Last time they played giants did good the first half, so they know what they got to do and theres a lot more on the line here.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> bold or stupid?



Boldly stupid? Stupidly bold?  

Just don't do RDLs in a superset.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

voice of experience?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn straight.  I popped a rib.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

ouch that doesnt sound good


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually, it sounded like "Pop!".  If you were in the room, you could have heard it.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

Rib-popping?? Bleedin 'eck, you wanna watch out at your age 

OH - im not surprised you were wiped out after that workout. Sometimes when i have to combine two body parts like that, i give it hell for the first lot, then by the second lot i just couldn't care less. 

I think an hour of weight training is a max for me - any more and my body just shuts down


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

hey sam 

i was actually pretty suprised, it only took us about 1  hour and 15 minutes. not bad. the gym was pretty empty, i thought it would be packed with the game on today.

well we are off to eat, drink and be merry, and watch the game.


----------



## the other half (Feb 4, 2008)

well im a little sore from the workout yesterday, but had a good day in all.
great football game, alittle food, some drink, and then the hot tub at the end of it all. 

todays w/o
flat bench
w/u135-6
185-6
205-6
225-4

bb incline
165-6
185-6****
195-3

incline flys
50-6
52.5-6
60-6

close grip bench
155-6
175-4
175-3

skull crushers
90-6
95-6
100-5

kickbacks
37.5-6
40-6
42.5-6

alright so here is the kicker.
**** that is when i dropped the weight on my chest. and not a controlled drop, but a drop from 3/4 extension.  so katt and i picked it up and put it back on the rack and fininshed the set.
the pride was a little hurt. 
then i went to work, and thats when my chest started to hurt. 
went to the dr. after i got off, nothing broken or cracked, just bruised. but still he said to take 2-3 weeks off from any heavy lifting. 
i think that tomorrow is gonna really suck.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Solid benching OH.  Your chest must have been fried like a Southerner's roast Lizard sandwich.


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

the other half said:


> well im a little sore from the workout yesterday, but had a good day in all.
> great football game, alittle food, some drink, and then the hot tub at the end of it all.
> 
> todays w/o
> ...



wtf???/  tell the story behind this workout........


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

I always wondered how katt and OH could post at the same time, but now I found out:


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

lol... no,, I'm at work and he's at home....lol

Don't tell anyone that I post while I'm getting paid to work,,, k?


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

the other half said:


> well im a little sore from the workout yesterday, but had a good day in all.
> great football game, alittle food, some drink, and then the hot tub at the end of it all.
> 
> todays w/o
> ...


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

katt said:


> lol... no,, I'm at work and he's at home....lol
> 
> Don't tell anyone that I post while I'm getting paid to work,,, k?


 
And here was me thinking you were iving OH a nice massage to ease his troubled shoulders....


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> And here was me thinking you were iving OH a nice massage to ease his troubled shoulders....





What,,, you think I'm.....I'm..... caring???    

That wasn't very nice now was it..


----------



## the other half (Feb 4, 2008)

katt said:


> lol... no,, I'm at work and he's at home....lol
> 
> Don't tell anyone that I post while I'm getting paid to work,,, k?



how about she is getting paid to post but every now and then she gets interupted and has to do something for someone.


----------



## the other half (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> I always wondered how katt and OH could post at the same time, but now I found out:



DAMM IT OH, ARE YOU LOOKING AT PORN AGIAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2008)

katt said:


> Don't tell anyone that I post while I'm getting paid to work,,, k?



Don't worry.  Your secret is safe with us.


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

i was alittle worried this morning when we went to the gym, that i wouldnt be able to do  much. but as it turned out i did all the exercises but the lat pull down. i went light on all everything, but on the lat pull down it pulled pretty good on the center of the chest.

bar curl
80-6x3

incline db curl
32.5-6
35-6
37.5-6

seated db curl
35-6
37.5-6
40-6

hi row
70-6
75-6
80-6

seated cable row
120-6
130-6
140-6

sldl
180-6
230-6x2

lat pull down 
not happenin

well tomorrow i have the day off. so i can let it rest a little bit more.
but it is starting to snow agian. 

FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

'Tis the season, right?  It snowed 6" Friday, was 70 yesterday, 36 and pouring rain today, snow tomorrow.  Go figure.


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

katt and i are trying to figure out our vacation for this summer. so i am looking outside at snow, and talking about soft white sand. i think i need a drink


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2008)

looking good OH. nice deads and rowing

why no lat pulldown?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice.....


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 6, 2008)

You did SLDL's last?? WOW!

Somewhere hot and peaceful sounds nice for a holiday . . . .


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Somewhere hot and peaceful sounds nice for a holiday . . . .


 
Hedonisim 2?????


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2008)

Go to Hawaii Ive always wanted to go there.


----------



## the other half (Feb 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> looking good OH. nice deads and rowing
> 
> why no lat pulldown?



on monday i dropped the barbell on my chest while doing incline with 185.
i use an open hand grip and it just fell from about 3/4 extension.

so the lat pull down was the only thing that seemed to pull on my chest and i didnt want to take any chances of doing more damage.


----------



## the other half (Feb 6, 2008)

hey B and sam, not a really hard workout, but at least i tested the waters to see how my chest was going to take the workout.

good idea goob, we did spend alittle bit of time checking out hedo 2. that would be a kick in the ass (and maybe something more) but you have to be really secure with who you are and your patner.  still a possibility.

hawiia would also be really good brutus, katt has been there, but i havent.

today we are going to check out nigrel, in jamacia. they have some couples resorts and we will also check out what they have for staying out side of the resorts.  fun,fun, i cant wait to go.


----------



## the other half (Feb 7, 2008)

damm 4:10 in the morning sure does come quick.
and its even worse when you get up and its snowed,agian

bb military press
115-6
125-5
125-4

arnold press
50-6
55-5
55-5

upright rows
90-6
100-6
105-6

db front raises
30-6
32.5-6
35-5

its amazing what happens to your weights when you up your starting weight.
over all i was happy, i didnt feel any pain in  my chest at all. so i think things will be "OK":bounce:


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Hedonisim 2?????



  They have a trapeze...!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 7, 2008)

katt said:


> They have a trapeze...!!!!!



where i can swing from my........


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2008)

trapeze huh...I didn't know ya'll liked to swing...

  I kill myself sometimes...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> damm 4:10 in the morning sure does come quick.
> and its even worse when you get up and its snowed,agian



What's it been, snowing since last July?  Look at the bright side.  At least there won't be any drought this spring.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> on monday *i dropped the barbell on my chest while doing incline with 185*.
> i use an open hand grip and it just fell from about 3/4 extension.
> 
> so the lat pull down was the only thing that seemed to pull on my chest and i didnt want to take any chances of doing more damage.



 katt's must not have been paying attention, huh?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> katt and i are trying to figure out our vacation for this summer. so i am looking outside at snow, and talking about soft white sand. i think i need a drink



Costa Rica, Mexico, Barbados, Trinidad and Tobago...all great places.

nice workout by the way OH. 55 for Arnold Press is excellent


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> katt's must not have been paying attention, huh?


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> trapeze huh...I didn't know ya'll liked to swing...
> 
> I kill myself sometimes...



if you all only knew


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> katt's must not have been paying attention, huh?



there wasnt anything to pay attention to. i dont know if i blacked out for a second or what, but i was pushing it up and all of a sudden it wasout of my palms and on my chest. i wish it was just a matter of her not spotting.


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

katt said:


>



if you cant play nice dont play at all


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

todays workout went pretty good.

squats
w/u 135-6
245-6
275-6
295-5P FUCKING R
i was really suprised, i thought i would get it off the rack and go"shit this is heavy, but it felt pretty good"

l/f seated leg press-single leg
295-6
315-6
335-5 PR
this was really hard on my right leg, it is the weaker of the two
s/s
l/f leg extension
265-6
290-6
300-5 pr

sumo deads
205-6
225-6
245-6
i need to up these

calf raises
#13-14/10/9
my ROM sucks on these. katt always laughs at me. 

this was a really good workout. but my chest is alittle bit sore tonight. i think it was from the deep breathing.  anyways 2 days off to let things rest up and hopefully on monday the chest will be 100%


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

You should really take more pride you your PRs when they come.  

Nice work!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> this was a really good workout. but my chest is alittle bit sore tonight. i think *it was from the deep breathing*.  anyways 2 days off to let things rest up and hopefully on monday the chest will be 100%



Gee - i wish i got DOMS from deep breathing 

Amazing squattage you got going there OH! You'll be breaking the 300lb mark soon


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


> You should really take more pride you your PRs when they come.



We all have our own ways of celebrating.  

Good job, OH.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 10, 2008)

nice squats and leg ext!  6 plate squats look so nice ur just about there....


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

hey PY, i was just glad that SAM hadnt used up all the pr's.

sam, im not that fat. and my chest hurt all weekend. i dont think todays workout helped awhole lot.

what up TT, i dont know about celebrating, but when i got home i had to change my underware.lol  

JH, hows it goin? thanks man, i cant wait to hit 315, well ok, maybe i can.
i just hope that katt is ready to catch me when my knees snap!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

todays workout

flat bench
135-6
185-6
205-6 
alittle hesitant on this today

bb incline
155-6
185-6
195-6
i dont think katt took her hands off the bar the whole time.

incline flys
50-6
55-6
60-6
i thought that these might be tough, but the felt pretty good

cg bench
155-5
165-4
165-3
this sucked

skull crushers
90-6
95-6
100-6

db kickbacks
37.5-6
40-6
42.5-6

pretty decent workout.
the chest is pretty tight. i think that is also because katt gave me the shit that she has. thank you sweety.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Quality benching OH.  Your pretty damn strong chest wise- especially on the incline.  Great job.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

Solid workout, TOH!

What's the problem with benching?  Mental or physical?


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Quality benching OH.  Your pretty damn strong chest wise- especially on the incline.  Great job.



thanks goob, it not bad for an old man, still finding some room for progress though.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, TOH!
> 
> What's the problem with benching?  Mental or physical?



last week i dropped 185 pounds on my chest doing incline. just rolled off the hands while i was extending. kinda hurt.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> last week i dropped 185 pounds on my chest doing incline. just rolled off the hands while i was extending. kinda hurt.



Don't pooh-pooh that.  I popped a rib doing RDLs a couple of years ago and I still feel apprehensive sometimes.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

i think katt was more paroniod today than i was. she felt bad last week, thinking that she could have done something to stop it from happening.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

I think being a little hesitant on the benching is normal.  At least you got back in there.  Now to work on improving your spotter's technique.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

she has lots of great techniques.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> last week i dropped 185 pounds on my chest doing incline. just rolled off the hands while i was extending. kinda hurt.



That's why you have to wrap the thumbs around the bar.  

Don't worry.  Everyone's done it, I think.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I think being a little hesitant on the benching is normal.  At least you got back in there.  Now to work on improving your spotter's technique.



HEY!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

I actually fucked up my chest benching to that shit sucks! But good work on getting in there and working hard OH.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> she has lots of great techniques.



You're not suppose to tell that!


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

well what i meant was that she has great spotting tech.
such as the 1 finger spot, the 2 finger spot.... oh, and the "sorry but its to heavy,your fucked" spot

hopefully that clears things up a bit.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

that is some excellent benching there OH, good to see you're mentally strong about it too because after an incident like that, it's easy to avoid the bench.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> well what i meant was that she has great spotting tech.
> such as the 1 finger spot, the 2 finger spot.... oh, and the "sorry but its to heavy,your fucked" spot
> 
> hopefully that clears things up a bit.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 11, 2008)

Ill never try thumb less grip, shits scary.  You tube it, theres some fucked up videos.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> well what i meant was that she has great spotting tech.
> such as the 1 finger spot, the 2 finger spot.... oh, and the "sorry but its to heavy,your fucked" spot
> 
> hopefully that clears things up a bit.



LOLOL


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ill never try thumb less grip, shits scary.  You tube it, theres some fucked up videos.



that is the only way i have ever done it. so i shouldnt have to worry about it happening agian for about oh..........24 more years.


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

today we went to the gym.
what fun.

bar curl
90-6
100-6
110-6*with a little help from my spotter.

incline db curl
42.5-6
45-6
47.5-4

seated db curl
42.5-6
45-5
47.5-4

high row
95-6
105-6
110-6

chest supported seated row
120-6
150-6
180-6
different machine than normal. so the weights were skewed

sldl-forza
230-6
270-6
320-6
i was informed that i use my traps to get that last bit of contraction.
damm spotter anyhow.

l/f lat pull down
150-6
165-6
180-5
different machine than normal. so weights were skewed
good workout.

and last night i did 45 minutes on the eliptical(sp). my feet fall asleep while doing this, but my ankles dont hurt the next day at least.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 12, 2008)

great workout OH. 

SLDL-*forza*?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2008)

great lookin workout there OH!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2008)

doing some reading up.. nice pr on squats the other day


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 13, 2008)

omg, those are awesome squat numbers TOH!!!    Really amazing!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 14, 2008)

Im so glad you mentioned about your feet falling asleep on the elliptical, i thought i was the only person that happened to! I usually end up doing this funny rolling foot thing when i start to feel it happening. I must look like a right tosser


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout OH.
> 
> SLDL-*forza*?


 
It's when you do SLDL's on top of a ferrari going round a track at 170mph.....


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

goob said:


> It's when you do SLDL's on top of a ferrari going round a track at 170mph.....



forza for xbox = best game ever....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 14, 2008)

Great workout OH.


----------



## the other half (Feb 14, 2008)

i had a good workout today. i must of sucked all the strenght out of katt.
hahahaha.

bb mil press
115-6
125-6
135-6

arnold press
52.5-6
55-6
60-4

upright rows
90-6
100-6
110-6

db front raises
30-6
32.5-6
35-6

and i got to stay and do some abs before going to work.
leg lifts12
crunch mach.70-20/80-14
hanging leg raises6
side obl. top pulley70-12 each side
side obl. bottom pulley70-12 each side
ob. crunch 12 each side
l/f leg lift w/ball10
planks1x60 sec./1x40 secs

abs will be sore in the morning. ya


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats a big Military Press OH! And alot of ab work, that's gonna hurt over the weekend


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

oh how i love leg day!!!!!!!!!!

squats
w/u135-6
245-6
275-6
295-5 
legs started to get shaky on the 5th one, and katt is all worried about heavy weights now. i dont know why.

l/f leg press
single leg
295-6
315-6
335-6
i will stay with this till i can get just alittle bit more depth on them.
s/s
l/f leg extension
265-6
290-6
300-6 _PR_
im going to start doing single leg ext. on this
the weigths only go up to 255. so i have to put a 45 plate on the rack.

sumo deads
225-6
245-6
275-3_PR_
big jump, maybe to big. but i was fried on the last set.

calves
#13-13/12/9

ya its a day off. 
what will i do for fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

Lots of hard leg work OH thats how we do it on IM!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 15, 2008)

Those are gr8 numbers OH.  How tall are you?


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

Purple PR's eh?  Does that mean you were lifting with a limp wrist and dessed in lycra?

Great deads BTW!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Purple PR's eh?  Does that mean you were lifting with a limp wrist and dessed in lycra?
> 
> Great deads BTW!




No Goob... it's M-a-g-e-n-t-a........


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Purple PR's eh?  Does that mean you were lifting with a limp wrist and dessed in lycra?
> 
> Great deads BTW!



I was going to say pink but hey, its all the same if you're into that sort of thing 

Seriously though, fantastic work there OH. It's funny how the last workout of the week has the potential to either be fantastic, because you know you're off the following day, or absolute crap because you're so tired from the weeks workouts! It's a real toss of the coin for me.


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

*BRUTUS* thanks, its going to all change next week when we start a new program.

JAILHOUSEim right at 6 feet tall. running about 207-210 depending on the day. prob. about 22% bf(i hope)

*GOOB*no limp wrist, but i was tucked and taped in my pretty pink lycra body suit. you should see my package from the back side while im doing deads, its *hot*

*SAM*its those kinds of things that keeps life interesting, just ask katt


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

great workouts in here OH, you're moving some very nice weight great PRs to boot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2008)

what kind of workout are you switching too?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> no limp wrist, but i was tucked and taped in my pretty pink lycra body suit. you should see my package from the back side while im doing deads, its *hot*



I've suddenly come to the realization that I'm glad you live 3000 miles away from me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow I'm glade i got black.


----------



## the other half (Feb 18, 2008)

yes TT, but there are those things that they call airplanes!!!!!!!:bounce:

thanks scar. we just started a new program today. so they  are going to drop alittle bit.

hey B it is still going to be along the same lines of what we were doing.
chest/tri-back/bi-day off shoulders/abs-legs2 days off. and cardio at least 3 days a week. but we are going to the 8-12 rep range.

dont worry brutus. i just had to throw some fun out there. i didnt even think about the color of my pr's until goob said something. and here i was all proud of myself and he ruined it.


----------



## the other half (Feb 18, 2008)

got a couple of hours to kill between work and doing cardio tonight.

so here's todays workout.
incline db press
60-10
70-10
80-9

db bench
65-10
75-8
80-8

l/f cable cross overs
42.5-8
42.5-5
35-8
ok, that sucked. its a new set up at the gym, and the weights are really heavy. everybody that has used them,say that they cant do anywhere close to the weight that they did on the last machines.
s/s
diamond pushups
10/10/10

db overhead ext.
80-10
85-10
90-6

l/f pushdowns
70-10
75-9
80-6
fuck 

dips-bw
got 2 but i could really feel it in my chest muscles. i think that just about hurt worse than when i dropped the weights

db tri kick back
35-8
37.5-8
40-6


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice workout OH incline and then flat DB press must have been killer!

as for the new machines, I noticed that too in my gym. I also noticed that on the machines that the weight was heavier the 2 pulleys at the top were spaced closer together than the pulleys that the same number of plates on stack seemed light. if my physics stands correct, pulleys spaced further apart make the weight seem lighter...mechanical advantage or something of the sort.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 18, 2008)

Tri ext at 90 lbs sound nice! P.S. pink is hot man


----------



## the other half (Feb 18, 2008)

sounds good to me.


----------



## the other half (Feb 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Tri ext at 90 lbs sound nice! P.S. pink is hot man



thanks JH. im glad someone understands me.


----------



## the other half (Feb 18, 2008)

forgot to post that we did cardio last night.
45 minutes on the tread mill. its one of the new ones and it has different pics to show your progress. so i put it on the one of a mountian. and after 45 minutes i had went 2.7 miles and climbed over a 1000 feet in elevation. pretty cool, but i only got half way up the mountian.

tonite was just a regular treadmill. 45 minutes.
less incline and  i kept my heart rate at about 125-130.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice work on the cardio.  What other kinds of pictures does it have?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good OH 

You don't seem to be missing a single damned beat in here.

Also, dont worry about the difference in machines - the same thing happens to me on the 3 lat pulldowns i use in the various gyms. As long as the intensity of the lift feels the same, its all good.

Bloody annoying though.


----------



## the other half (Feb 19, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work on the cardio.  What other kinds of pictures does it have?



how are things py? 
it has a picture of a track, a walking trail, and then just the basic bars that light up.

it pretty cool, but  i like our old ones better, they have a built in fan at the top of the machine that hits you in the face, if you are tall enough.


----------



## the other half (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks gaz, its going pretty good. not likin the doms much. 

todays w/o back and bi's
pull ups
bw 6 nuetral grip
     2 wide grip
     6 nuetral grip
i was ready to quit after that.

one arm db rows
75-10
80-10
85-10

rack pulls
185-6
245-6
275-6
just have to love that tight feeling in the back after doing these.

shrugs-olympic bar
185-10
225-10
275-10
i havent used the bar forever. so i thought i would give it a try. went pretty good. plus i dont have to explain what the forza machine is.

hammer curls
40-10
42.5-10
45-9

preacher curls db
40-8
42.5-6
42.5-4

agian, why do we do this to ourselves.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> agian, why do we do this to ourselves.



Because we like it!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 19, 2008)

you really are but, that is why i love you so much.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> how are things py?
> it has a picture of a track, a walking trail, and then just the basic bars that light up.
> 
> it pretty cool, but  i like our old ones better, they have a built in fan at the top of the machine that hits you in the face, if you are tall enough.



I like the fans too.  

Don't forget, the DOMS means you are doing it right!  Plus, it gives you an excuse to get a rubdown!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> why do we do this to ourselves.



Because it feels good.  




Oh, you mean working out?  Because it feels good when you stop.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

great stuff in here OH pullups are a tough movement, there's no denying it.

how high do you set the rack for the rack pulls?


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I like the fans too.
> 
> Don't forget, the DOMS means you are doing it right!  *Plus, it gives you an excuse to get a rubdown!*



ya, do you know how much fun a good rub down is when you have a 130 lb st. bernard laying right there.  by the time katt got done, i would look like the inside of a vacuum bag.  good times!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Because it feels good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus, i get to check out katt in some pretty sweet positions.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great stuff in here OH pullups are a tough movement, there's no denying it.
> 
> *how high do you set the rack for the rack pulls?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

We're doing cardio tonight?????    we went in twice on Monday, Morning on tuesday, I had dance on Tues eve, and you want to do cardio tonight,,, then I'm dragging you ass into spinning on Thursday..    and I'm sure your going to want to go in again on Friday night... jeeezzuuuzzz...


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> We're doing cardio tonight?????    we went in twice on Monday, Morning on tuesday, I had dance on Tues eve, and you want to do cardio tonight,,, then I'm dragging you ass into spinning on Thursday..    and I'm sure your going to want to go in again on Friday night... jeeezzuuuzzz...



quit your fuckin whinnin, you want to lose weight dont u.


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, but I want to live to see it..


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, but I want to live to see it..


besides, life is overrated


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

oh ok.... I guess I'm just a whiner


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

i still love you


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, you two...get a room....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> OK, you two...get a room....



I know right lol. They definitely are married.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I know right lol. They definitely are married.




We are????....  oh, yeah..


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

aaaaagggghhhhh,if you are gonna be like that, then you can just go to negril by yourself.
shit did i just say that.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> aaaaagggghhhhh,if you are gonna be like that, then you can just go to negril by yourself.
> shit did i just say that.





I'm sure I can find a girlfriend that would kindly take your place..


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> I'm sure I can find a girlfriend that would kindly take your place..



well if thats the case, why dont we just take my girlfriend?


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> well if thats the case, why dont we just take my girlfriend?


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't stand to see you fight...Fine....I'll go and you both stay home.  Send me the tickets...


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

god, now where did i put your address. sorry pylon. besides if you went and spent all that time in the sun and got skin cancer, i would feel so terrible.
just lookin out for your best interests.


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

well we skipped the gym this morning, are gonna go tonight.
did do 45 minutes on the stair climber last night. and then a bunch of ab work. gotta get it sucked in.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks.  You're all heart...


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

things are looking good in here!! I love following all these conversation threads..they just keep getting funnier


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

god, how many times do we have to do this to ourselves before we learn.
we sleep in and go to do our workout at night.

so we get there and the gym is full of nothing but a bunch of inconsiderate punk ass kids.  droppin weights, standing in front of the weight rack, machines, talking on their cell phones. katt was doing side lat raises and had to stop so that some dumb ass could walk past her.

so it was a short and in my mind uneffective workout.
db press
50-10
52.5-10
55-10

barbell front raises
50-10
60-10
60-8

seated side lat raises
15-10
17.5-10
20-10
these felt pretty good. had a good burn

rev pec deck
100-10
110-10
120-8

tomorrow is leg day, yyyyyyaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
big legs big legs big legs big legs


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2008)

looks like a pretty effective workout to me OH short and sweet is the way to go!


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2008)

todays workout

front squats
w/u95-10
135-10
155-10
165-8

v-squat machine
144-10
184-10
224-10
pretty easy 

leg curls
110-10
140-10
145-5+3 assisted

body weight hamstring leans
3X4

hs calf raises
70-12/10/12

i think i will feel this tomorrow.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

Awsome Front squats OH, really good job.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## ZECH (Feb 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> plus, i get to check out katt in some pretty sweet positions.



Now that is just a plain tease!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 24, 2008)

BTW, your numbers look great. Looks like Katt is staying on you!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Awsome Front squats OH, really good job.



Amen good work OH.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice work outs goin on there OH.  How ur legs feelin nowa days?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

so how is your diet going? you working hard like Katt??


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks all, for the encouraging words. thats what we love about this place.
always great support.

legs arent to bad today. i think the calves and the hammys are the worst.
those body leans are brutal. 

todays workout.
incline db press
65-10
70-10
75-8
these felt really heavy

db bench
70-10
75-7
75-6

cable cross overs
35-10
37.5-10
40-10

db overhead ext.
80-10
85-10
90-7

l/f cable pushdowns
75-10
80-10
85-6

dips
bw-5/7

diamond pushups
1x10

pretty decent w/o, but wasnt feeling really well this morning. 
didnt eat much yesterday, and all stuffed up.
hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Now that is just a plain tease!



well look at it this way, i tease you guys every now and then, she teases me day in and day out. whats worse?


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> so how is your diet going? you working hard like Katt??



hey b.  ya, i was eating super good last week until my daughters bday party on saturday. i mean really, how would all of you do with a chocolate fountian in the dining room and 20 different things to dip into it. and then ice cream cake to top it all off. of course i didnt have to put my head into it drink like i was a 19 year old at a kegger. did you know its hard to get chocolate out of your hair after it hardens


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

that would have been a picture perfect moment though....Easter is coming up, you could have been Katts chocolate Easter bunny!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Ur Oh press in nice OH.  How many kids do you have?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> well look at it this way, i tease you guys every now and then, she teases me day in and day out. whats worse?



Oh shes a teaser is she? Guess well just have to take care of her.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> that would have been a picture perfect moment though....Easter is coming up, you could have been Katts chocolate Easter bunny!!!



unfortunately, she is a salt person most of the time.

maybe i will be here margarita!!!! a shot of tequila in my navel a slice of lime in  my mouth and a dash of salt on my...............


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ur Oh press in nice OH.  How many kids do you have?



thanks big guy. its getting there.

i have 1 daughter, katt has twin daughters and a son.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh shes a teaser is she? Guess well just have to take care of her.



i dont think we need to go that far. i mean really!!!!!!! its not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> i dont think we need to go that far. i mean really!!!!!!! its not as bad as it sounds.



I was only suggesting we play baseball.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I was only suggesting we play baseball.



Last time I played baseball, I took out the first baseman... he was standing on the base....


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

todays workout.
i think that this is becoming my fav.

pullups bw
7/6/3
i go all the way down and really try to pinch my back at the top. 
we see alot of people doing them and their rom is only about 1/4 of the movement. i dont know if you get as much out of them just doing a partial.

one arm rows
80-10
85-10
90-10
the hand strenght is already starting to go.

rack pulls
225-6
275-6
315-6
had to use the straps from the second set on.

barbell shrugs
225-10
275-8x2

hammer curls
40-10
42.5-10
45-9

preacher curl
37.5-8
40-8
ran out of time and desire at this point. i still had to work all day and it wasnt fun.

day off tomorrow from work and the gym.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I was only suggesting we play baseball.



oooppppssss!!!!! my bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROJANNATION (Feb 26, 2008)

Good workout, very strong one arm rows


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 26, 2008)

nice pulling.  Your house sounds like a twisted version of the brady bunch.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice pulling.  Your house sounds like a twisted version of the brady bunch.



just the parents!!!!!!
katts kids are all grown and out of the house,and my daughter just turned 16 today. and is here about half of every week. 

but yes we are twisted. in a good way


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> ran out of time and desire at this point. i still had to work all day and it wasnt fun.



ah, i know your pain and bitterness.  working out in the morning certainly has it's disadvantages.  definitely NOT fun to work all day after working out.  'tho i'd rather slug through a workday than slug through my workout 

nice pull w/o, bro


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2008)

TROJANNATION said:


> Good workout, very strong one arm rows


 

strong everything!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey OH!

Brutal Pulling there, especially those Rack Pulls. How do you like them?

I think you're right about the Pullups too, full ROM is the only way to improve on them


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ah, i know your pain and bitterness.  working out in the morning certainly has it's disadvantages.  definitely NOT fun to work all day after working out.  'tho i'd rather slug through a workday than slug through my workout
> 
> nice pull w/o, bro



Ya I tried it for a few weeks and had to stop.  I dunno how you guys do it as early as you do lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to work out at 6 in the morning but now its one hour after my second meal. Just dont feel strong right after waking up.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

TROJANNATION said:


> Good workout, very strong one arm rows



hey thanks for stopping by. got to excuse the journal its a little messy sometimes.  we just started doing the one arm rows agian,  so i  will get back up there.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ah, i know your pain and bitterness.  working out in the morning certainly has it's disadvantages.  definitely NOT fun to work all day after working out.  *'tho i'd rather slug through a workday than slug through my workout *
> 
> nice pull w/o, bro



my thoughts exactly. we are used to the morning routine. katt and i have been lifting together for over 10 years now. and thats the only time we have really ever w/o.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> strong everything!!



body odor included

thanks miss b.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey OH!
> 
> Brutal Pulling there, especially those Rack Pulls. How do you like them?
> 
> I think you're right about the Pullups too, full ROM is the only way to improve on them



how ya doin SAM-BONI(scarface should like that one).
i really like the rack pulls, till about 6 hours later through the next 2 day.
my back and neck are tight as hell today.

i just happy because the pullups are about the only exercise that i can outdo katt in.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya I tried it for a few weeks and had to stop.  I dunno how you guys do it as early as you do lol.



just a force of habit anymore, plus the dogs get us up whether we go to the gym or not. so we might as well make the most of it.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I used to work out at 6 in the morning but now its one hour after my second meal. Just dont feel strong right after waking up.



if i waited till one hour after my second meal it would be about 5 in the afternoon.  

thats the bad thing about my job. i cant just walk away and go and eat something. alot of times i will go 6 or 7 hours with out any thing.
not good for the metabolism or the muscle building factors. but hey im to old to want to get freaky huge anyway.


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> if i waited till one hour after my second meal it would be about 5 in the afternoon.
> 
> thats the bad thing about my job. i cant just walk away and go and eat something. alot of times i will go 6 or 7 hours with out any thing.
> not good for the metabolism or the muscle building factors. but hey im to old to want to get freaky huge anyway.


 
Holy shit, 6-7 hours without food???  I've done that before - not nice.
Especially with a physical job.  Nuts.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

i always have something like a bagel and turkey when i get to work, but sometimes i have to work straight through and finally get some food in me at about 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya I tried it for a few weeks and had to stop.  I dunno how you guys do it as early as you do lol.



lol  it's a _special_ blend of masochism that drives us


----------



## the other half (Feb 28, 2008)

todays shoulder workout.
the traps are still tight from the last w/o. shit!!!!!!

db press
52.5-10
55-9
60-6
i hate it when someone grabs the weight that you wanted to use.

db front raises
30-10
32.5-10
35-8

seated db side lat
15-10
17.5-10
22.5-10

rev pec deck
100-10
110-10
120-8

planks
1x62 sec.
had to kill time waiting for the pec deck.

half hour of cardio last night. burned 320 calories


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

gj oh.  It does sux when some one takes the weight you planed to use.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> half hour of cardio last night. burned 320 calories


 

  you animal!


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> alot of times i will go 6 or 7 hours with out any thing.
> not good for the metabolism or the muscle building factors. but hey im to old to want to get freaky huge anyway.



i could not possibly do that, dude.  sometimes it hasn't even been 2 hours since i ate and my stomach is like "WHERE'S MY DAMN FOOD, BITCH???"


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i could not possibly do that, dude.  sometimes it hasn't even been 2 hours since i ate and my stomach is like "WHERE'S MY DAMN FOOD, BITCH???"



Yeah, my stomach now associates feelings of hunger with sugar free polos and gum 

Nice workout OH, i hear you on sore traps after Rack Pulls - it stings


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

looking great in here OH 

friggin people who steal the weights, nothing makes me more angry when someone does that...or takes your bench when you step away from it for 10 seconds..bastards!


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> alot of times i will go 6 or 7 hours with out any thing.
> not good for the metabolism or the muscle building factors. but hey im to old to want to get freaky huge anyway.



just curious but what kind of work are you doing, OH?


----------



## the other half (Feb 29, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> just curious but what kind of work are you doing, OH?



i work on a grocery store. in the produce dept.  on tuesday, thursday, and saturday. we have a freight load that has to be worked and down stacked and then write an order for the next load by 1:30 pm. so there isnt alot of time to just take a lunch. so im lifting for a good portion of the day-between the gym and work.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> i work on a grocery store. in the produce dept.



who says you don't have time for lunch!  let's say that you're carrying a crate of fresh broccoli... *scarf*quaff* eat that stuff!

do you like doing more physical work?  i sit at a desk/walk around the plant all day (i'm a japanese translator in manufacturing)


----------



## the other half (Feb 29, 2008)

fridays workout.
front squats
w/u135-5
155-9
185-3
shit i dont know how many times im gonna do this. i go and wear a tank top on leg day, and the bar slides down the arm.
back squat
185-6
235-6

v squat
184-10
234-10
284-10

tri-super set
leg ext., leg curl, and calf raises
255-10/120-10/70-16
265-6/130-10/70-14
285-6/140-7/70-12
on the leg ext. i got a little pain in the right leg. so i didnt want to push it to much harder.

hope everyone has a good weekend.
dont eat, drink, or have to much illegal fun.


----------



## the other half (Feb 29, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> who says you don't have time for lunch!  let's say that you're carrying a crate of fresh broccoli... *scarf*quaff* eat that stuff!
> 
> do you like doing more physical work?  i sit at a desk/walk around the plant all day (i'm a japanese translator in manufacturing)



unfortunately they call that grazing and we can get fired for that. although i do on an occasion eat an overripe banana.
i have been in the grocery business for 23 years, so i guess you can say that i like the more physical work. it scares me to think of what i would look like if i had a sit down job. before i started the produce, i worked the grocery dept for 20 years, when i was in management i estimated that i walked 4-5 miles a day in side the store.

so how do you like your job, and how long have you been doing it for?


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

chest day 3-3-2008
incline db press
65-10
70-10
75-10

db bench
70-10
75-8
80-6

cable crossovers
37.5-10
40-10
42.5-19

db overhead ext.
80-10
85-10
90-6

l/f cable pushdown
70-10
80-8
85-6

bw dips s/s diamond pushups
5/10
3+2 neg/6


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

Good workout.  Like the dips/ Diamond push up superset, that's a fry fry fry of the tri tri tri's.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> so how do you like your job, and how long have you been doing it for?



i've been doing it for about 9 months.  before that i taught english in japan for a year and a half.  heh, i'm ready for something COMPLETELY unicultural now.. if that's a word.  lookin' to move back home.  to TEXAS!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Good workout.  Like the dips/ Diamond push up superset, that's a fry fry fry of the tri tri tri's.



those s/s's do sound killer.  nice, OH!  plus, at the end of the w/o, no less!


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i've been doing it for about 9 months.  before that i taught english in japan for a year and a half.  heh, i'm ready for something COMPLETELY unicultural now.. if that's a word.  lookin' to move back home.  to TEXAS!



one of the kids i went to school with has been over in the orient for about 20 years working for hewlet packard.  

did you like it over there? bring home a little honey from there?


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> those s/s's do sound killer.  nice, OH!  plus, at the end of the w/o, no less!



the last couple of programs that we did, i didnt seem to get  much from the tri part of the workouts. so im glad to be getting more with this.

also what part of texas are you from?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> also what part of texas are you from?



WACO


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> WACO



oops, that's a little scarier than i wanted it to be....


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

went to the gym and did some abs and cardio while katt did spinning.

45 minutes on the stair climber=594 calories. kicked my friggin ass.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> went to the gym and did some abs and cardio while katt did spinning.
> 
> 45 minutes on the stair climber=594 calories. kicked my friggin ass.



wow, dude!  what were your settings on the stair climber?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 3, 2008)

Your chest must have been pumped after that.  Good job on getting that cardio in.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

nice workout, OH, also, kickass job on the stair climber...that would have killed my knees


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

the other half said:


> did you like it over there? bring home a little honey from there?





45 minutes on any sort of cardio would kill me these days. My marathon sessions are well and truly over!

Why didn't you go to the spinning class too? Or is there too much lycra going on in there


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2008)

this mornings workout.

bw pullups
7/5/3

one arm rows
85-10
90-10
95-10

rack pulls
255-6
295-6
335-5

hammer curls
40-10
42.5-10
45-10

singel arm preacher curl
40-9/10
42.5-5/8
42.5-5/6
my right arm is my dominant one so it always burns out faster.
what arm is everybodys elses dominant arm?


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> 45 minutes on any sort of cardio would kill me these days. My marathon sessions are well and truly over!
> 
> Why didn't you go to the spinning class too? Or is there too much lycra going on in there



i have done spinning once, and my assbone hurt for a week, i might go and buy a gel seat like katt did and start going, but i really like the stair climber, it is more like walking in the mountians and gets me in better shape for all my summer hikes and adventures.

lycra, is ok, on the right person, not me ( in public anyway)


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

nice workout, strong rack pulls!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2008)

Great workout, TOH!

Crazy preachers.  It's been a _*long*_ time since I've done those.  

I'm right-handed, but I remember that my left arm use to fail first.  I'd always start with my left arm and do as many as I could, and then I wouldn't exceed that number on my right arm.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 4, 2008)

the other half said:


> my right arm is my dominant one so it always burns out faster.
> what arm is everybodys elses dominant arm?



Just start jerkin off with the left hand, it will catch up quicker than you think.  Shit you can even try alittle HIT, 30 sec on 1 min off lol.  
Nice rack pulls and preachers, Thats some heavy weight.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 4, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Just start jerkin off with the left hand, it will catch up quicker than you think.  Shit you can even try alittle HIT, 30 sec on 1 min off lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Half, I like your exercise selection!!! I hear ya about people grabbing the weights you want, what bugs me even more is the ones who put theres where you just got yours from, thanks pal, while I slap 'em upside the head!!! LOL!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Just start jerkin off with the left hand, it will catch up quicker than you think.  Shit you can even try alittle HIT, 30 sec on 1 min off lol.
> Nice rack pulls and preachers, Thats some heavy weight.



and what makes you think i would even make it to the second level of the training.


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

welcome to my journal ARCH. just to warn you, it gets kind of weird in here now and then.


katt and i have been changing up our programs about every 6-8 weeks, so it is kind of nice to have a lot of selecton to choose from. she is the master mind of  it all. im just the lil bitch


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

Super Impressive rack pulls OH.  Great job.



> just to warn you, it gets kind of weird in here now and then.


 
Yeah, your journal is the latest to follow the route that mine and Gaz's went down........

Hmm, wonder what the common denominator is?


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

goob said:


> Hmm, wonder what the common denominator is?



uhh.... being a guy??


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

solid workout OH. those are some damn mighty one arm rows and rack pulls


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 5, 2008)

katt said:


> uhh.... being a guy??



naaaaw, _that_ can't be it.  ......no wait!  lol

man, i wish i had me a nice pretty slave driver to be my w/o partner.  i can imagine it now....
"3 more reps!!  don't..you..rack..that...bar, or i'll rack _you_!" 
"oh _yes_, my queen!!" 

i'd have new prs every day


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Mar 6, 2008)

todays workout.

db press
52.5-10
55-10
60-6
that 5 pound jump just kills me.

db front raises
30-10
32.5-10
35-8

seated side lat 
20-10
22.5-10
25-8


rev peck deck
100-10
110-10
120-9

shrugs olympic bar
245-10
295-10 used straps after starting with this set.
315-9
these felt alot easier that when we did them after rack pulls


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

Dam boy you shrugging heavy!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> shrugs olympic bar
> 245-10
> 295-10 used straps after starting with this set.
> 315-9
> these felt alot easier that when we did them after rack pulls



Im not surprised they felt easier! Rack Pulls are one of the exercises i throw in for total trap annhilation (thats TTA to you!).

Nice shruggage


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 6, 2008)

vary impressive shrugging.  I can hardly do that on a smith.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

why do you always pyramid in weight?  once your warmed up(first set) why not just use working sets?

you did
db front raises
30-10
32.5-10
35-8

why not go 
35x?
35x?
35x?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

heya man lookin really solid in here!

my left arm use to be the stronger arm for the longest time so every time i would workout on anything i did i would do an extra rep on my right arm.  it evened em out pretty much but once i tore my rotator in my left arm my right arm has been my strong arm and that wont ever change now.  i just deal with it.


----------



## the other half (Mar 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Dam boy you shrugging heavy!


i really like doing traps, so they are one of my strong points



SamEaston said:


> Im not surprised they felt easier! Rack Pulls are one of the exercises i throw in for total trap annhilation (thats TTA to you!).
> silly me, what was i thinking?
> Nice shruggage


thanks


JailHouse said:


> vary impressive shrugging.  I can hardly do that on a smith.



but you will in time, wont you?


----------



## the other half (Mar 6, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why do you always pyramid in weight?  once your warmed up(first set) why not just use working sets?
> 
> you did
> db front raises
> ...


ya know thats a good, question, and i dont have a good answer for you.
other than its the way we have just always done our workouts. 

maybe that will be our next program.

is that the way that you do your workouts, and do you think that you have better progress with it, whether it be mass building or strenght?


----------



## the other half (Mar 6, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> heya man lookin really solid in here!
> 
> my left arm use to be the stronger arm for the longest time so every time i would workout on anything i did i would do an extra rep on my right arm.  it evened em out pretty much but once i tore my rotator in my left arm my right arm has been my strong arm and that wont ever change now.  i just deal with it.



what up dead???!!!!!
i hope to hell i never have a rotator problem. i would just probably sit aroundjust gettin fat and lazy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> what up dead???!!!!!
> i hope to hell i never have a rotator problem. i would just probably sit aroundjust gettin fat and lazy.



thats what i did for a long time LOL...it was more depression...I worked so long for my competition and 2 weeks out i blew my shoulder.  5 months of training down the shitter...lets just say my diet was very lax for a long time LMAO!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 7, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> thats what i did for a long time LOL...it was more depression...I worked so long for my competition and 2 weeks out i blew my shoulder.  5 months of training down the shitter...lets just say my diet was very lax for a long time LMAO!



yea i've been there for the past 3 months.  finally started eating healthy about a month ago, and now i'm back at the gym after my shoulder started gaining strength.  (it was my left shoulder - military DB press just about tore my rotator cuff...)

OH, wow dude!  seeing your shoulder w/o makes me REALLY want to start doing my shoulders again.  lookin' good!


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> thats what i did for a long time LOL...it was more depression...I worked so long for my competition and 2 weeks out i blew my shoulder.  5 months of training down the shitter...lets just say my diet was very lax for a long time LMAO!



so what comp. were you going to do?
a figure, fitness or bb?

no, really,that does suck when you put everything on hold and bust your ass for so long, only to have that happen. so do you think you will ever try training agian for one?


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> yea i've been there for the past 3 months.  finally started eating healthy about a month ago, and now i'm back at the gym after my shoulder started gaining strength.  (it was my left shoulder - military DB press just about tore my rotator cuff...)
> 
> OH, wow dude!  seeing your shoulder w/o makes me REALLY want to start doing my shoulders again.  lookin' good!



well you are doing it the right way, taking it slow and take care the shoulder.

katt and i have been hitting it pretty hard for the last 2+ years, just because we know that we arent getting any younger.
i am just really enjoying it right now, because this is the first time in along time that i dont have a nagging pain somewhere on my boby.

shit, i should have said that


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

45 minutes of cardio last night. what fun!!!!!

todays wonderful leg workout.
front squats
155-7
165-7
175-6

v-squat
254-10
284-10
324-10

l/f leg ext.
255-10
265-10
270-10
s/s
l/f leg curl
120-10
130-10
140-8
125-2
s/s
calf raises
70-18/12/15

i like the tri set at the end, it really gets your heart rate up.
plus katt likes the dizzy feeling she gets.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya know thats a good, question, and i dont have a good answer for you.
> other than its the way we have just always done our workouts.
> 
> maybe that will be our next program.
> ...



i used to pyramid the weights too.. but whats the point?  why not just go to a working set?

i mean you wont be able to do as many reps.. an example might look like this

35x8
35x6
35x5

or whatever.. but then you can focus on getting 35x8 for all 3 sets.  then once you do that you can go to 37 or 40 and start over.  its easier to track progress imo, not to mention if you already did a few sets, your already warmed up


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

ya, but then i will turn into one of those "db hogs" that takes a set and keeps them for 10 minutes.

no, you have a good point, i will discuss it with the *MASTER*and see what she thinks


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

great lower session OH. those are some good front squats

what are V-squats exactly?


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great lower session OH. those are some good front squats
> 
> what are V-squats exactly?


thanks. i had to walk down to the basement after we got home. not good.
katt posted a pic on her journal just a couple of days ago.

its a new  squat machine our gym just got.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2008)

great lookin workout...the "master" is doing a good job gettin your ass in shape


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> 45 minutes of cardio last night. what fun!!!!!
> 
> todays wonderful leg workout.
> front squats
> ...



Damn OH ur a strong mother... I mean father... I mean... never mind.  Good job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow nice squats bro!


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> great lookin workout...the "master" is doing a good job gettin your ass in shape


yes, the "master" has her own special ways of keeping my ass in shape.and they arent always fun.


JailHouse said:


> Damn OH ur a strong mother... I mean father... I mean... never mind.  Good job.


thanks JH, my legs are starting to move up the ranks in being one of the favorite workouts.


Brutus_G said:


> Wow nice squats bro!


thanks brutus. i think im ready to get back to the back squats, i want to get 315.


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2008)

ok, so its monday, and we are back at it.

incline db bench
70-10
75-10
80-6

db bench
70-10
75-6
80-6

cable cross overs
40-10
42.5-8
42.5-7

db over head ext.
85-10
90-10
95-9

l/f cable pushdowns
70-10
75-10
80-9+1 neg.

dips
10
6+1 neg
4

then cardio after work.
45 minutes on treadmill
incline started at 5 ended at 7.5 speed 3.5
then some ab work. and 2 set of dips just to see how easy they would be.
they felt so easy compared to this morning. i set of 10, and 1 set of 5 taking about 8 seconds to go down, then 5 reg.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

Lookin solid in here BRother Half, keep at it!!! Very nice progression!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

That incline bench sounds tuff.  Good job on getting that cardio in, I know it sux.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

brother half...

nice workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> brother half...



Would you rather it be "Brother Other"?


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2008)

exactly!!!!!! but then agian, which half is the BROTHER HALF?!?!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> exactly!!!!!! but then agian, which half is the BROTHER HALF?!?!



    The part that isn't the sister!


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2008)

you can leave now!!!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2008)

todays workout


pullups, yaaaaaaa
7/5/4

one arm rows
90-10
95-10
100-8

rack pulls
275-6
315-6
335-6

seated hammer curls
40-10
42.5-10
45-10
with alittle bit of cheating at the end.

db preacher curls
37.5-10
40-6
40-6

after work 45 minutes of cardio, with abit of a HIIT added in for part of it.
then some ab work, if i keep this up  my stomach maybe kind of flat come summer time. ya right.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

do you use a db on your rows? or is it like an iso lateral machine?


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2008)

hey there premier

we use db, and straps on the last set.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

right on.  thats a lot of weight, gj


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree, excellent w/o BRother Half!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

Amazing DB rows!! How does your grip hold up using DB's that heavy? 

I love how your so honest: 'with a little bit of cheating at the end' LOL


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 12, 2008)

agree with sam!  nice heavy weight on the one-armed pulls!
do you use gloves with wrist wraps?


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


> right on.  thats a lot of weight, gj





Archangel said:


> I agree, excellent w/o BRother Half!!!


thanks guys, makes me feel good coming from a couple of "pro's" such as yourselves.


SamEaston said:


> Amazing DB rows!! How does your grip hold up using DB's that heavy?
> i used straps on the last set.
> I love how your so honest: 'with a little bit of cheating at the end' LOL


i have to be. thats the bad part of my workout patner posting on here also.


nadirmg said:


> agree with sam!  nice heavy weight on the one-armed pulls!
> do you use gloves with wrist wraps?


we wear gloves, but we take straps or wraps with us depending on the workout. i did have a pair of the gloves with wraps a couple of years ago, really liked them. just couldnt find any when i needed new ones.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

Good work OH those rows are no joke.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

nice rack pulls.  keep that cardio up.


----------



## the other half (Mar 13, 2008)

shoulder day.
seated db press
55-10
60-9
60-6

db front raises
30-10
32.5-10
35-10
still a little sloppy on the last couple.

seated db side raises
20-10
22.5-10
25-10

rev pec deck
105-10
115-10
120-9

shrugs
275-10*
295-10*
315-7*
* used straps 

cardio tonight after work.

thanks, JH n BRUTUS.  i think that i am just about at the sticking point on the one arm rows, but the rack pulls i think i can still go alittle more before i max out. the first one always sucks till you get that momentium going.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

the other half said:


> shrugs
> 275-10*
> 295-10*
> 315-7*
> * used straps



d'you do that with a barbell?  dumbbells?  what do you use to shrug that much?


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

Just been having a quick browse through your journal, looking very nice indeed! Thats some big weight on the shrugs


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, those shrugs are incredible.  Good work OH.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

wow on the shrugs..  I like rack pulls cuz u always feel like you can do more.


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> d'you do that with a barbell?  dumbbells?  what do you use to shrug that much?


i have been using the olympic bar( in the squat rack, just to piss people off).
i might go back to the forza rack, your hands are by your sides, and you get a little better movement with it.


StanUk said:


> Just been having a quick browse through your journal, looking very nice indeed! Thats some big weight on the shrugs


glad you stopped by, hope you werent offended by any of the trash talking that goes on in here. i have to work on some of my hand strength, i would like to do more of the sets without wraps. 


goob said:


> Wow, those shrugs are incredible.  Good work OH.


thanks goob, as you know i have a  for a partner. god the abuse i take if i dont have a good workout.



JailHouse said:


> wow on the shrugs..  I like rack pulls cuz u always feel like you can do more.


hey there JH, ya im starting to like the rack pulls. after this program, we should be putting dead lifts back in, so we will see if they have helped.


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2008)

todays leg workout.

v-squats
284-10
324-10
374-10
i did these first while katt did front squats. trying to save time on the loading and unloading of weights. next week i get to do front squats first.

front squats
135-10
155-8
155-8

tri set
 leg curl, hs calf raises,leg ext
120-10/90-13/265-10
130-10/90-14/270-10
140-9/90-11/280-9
i feel sorry for the person using these machines after i get off, i am usually sweating like a gazhole, chasing his sheep after a mma workout.(ooopppsss, did i say that). but then agian, katt is the next one to use the machines, 

well i have the day off from work, and since my legs didnt get enough of a workout, i am going to go to the mountians today, and do some hiking and maybe some snowshoeing, if the snow is to deep.

everybody have a great weekend. ill be working. shit.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Great w/o my Friend, Hiking??? Are you Crazy??? Well enjoy Brother Half, sorry you have to work!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

Good stuff OH i hear ya on the sweating bit.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey OH - did you have a busy weekend? Im jealous you got to go hiking, sounds great. 

That legs tri-set looks tough as hell. I don't think i would _ever_ consider doing a triset on legs - you're nuts


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> everybody have a great weekend. ill be working. shit.



i had to work the weekend before.  'shit' is right.
how did your hike/snowshoeing go?


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o my Friend, Hiking??? Are you Crazy??? Well enjoy Brother Half, sorry you have to work!!!


i love the outdoors, and its been such a long winter, i ve been dying to get out. i like to go out and look for shed antlers from the deer, elk and moose.
but the snow is still to deep and the weather was crappy. so, i only walked for about an hour or so, with just about 10 min. of snowshoeing. better than nothing i guess.


Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff OH i hear ya on the sweating bit.


i always sweat alot. its from our preworkout drink. gaspari superpump.


SamEaston said:


> Hey OH - did you have a busy weekend? Im jealous you got to go hiking, sounds great.
> ya, i had to work both days, but im off by 2:30 in the afternoon, so its not to bad. we did a spinning class on sunday, now my ass hurts.
> That legs tri-set looks tough as hell. I don't think i would _ever_ consider doing a triset on legs - you're nuts


katt makes me do them.
they really arent that bad, because when u get fininshed they all hurt so much that you walk normal.



nadirmg said:


> i had to work the weekend before.  'shit' is right.
> how did your hike/snowshoeing go?


hey big guy. unfortunately i have to work almost all weekends. but i have been doing that for 23 years, so im pretty much used to it. the hike went well, just shorter than i wanted.
but still nice to get out.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

todays work out.
incline db press
75-9
75-10
80-6

db bench
70-10
75-7
75-6

cable crossovers
40-10
42.5-8
42.5-8

db overhead tri extension
90-1
95-6
95-7

l/f cable pushdowns
70-10
75-10
80-9

db kickbacks
35-10
37.5-10
i replaced dips with the kickbacks, after last week my chest felt just like the day that i dropped the bar on it over a month ago, so i think its just the stretch that is causing the problems.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

oh,oh,oh,  i almost forgot.
yesterday i did a spinning class with katt(yes, my ass hurts today)and after work today i did 50 minutes on the tread mill. with some HIT mixed in through out. and then some assorted ab work.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome w/o BRother Half!!! Looks like your progressing rather NICELY imo!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice benching numbers!  you must be in some pain after spinning.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

just the bones at the bottom of my butt. they are alittle bit sore. 
but i dont want to give to much info. ha


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

those # on your overhead presses are impressive!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

Christ, thats alot of cardio. Guess Katt makes you do that too huh?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

Christ - that's alot of cardio! how did you find the spinning class? I hear they're brutal


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

Why did my post come out twice?? 

Oh well, i like things in twos. Men, eyes, cookies, paychecks . . . .


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Why did my post come out twice??
> 
> Oh well, i like things in twos. Men, eyes, cookies, paychecks . . . .



I like things in twos too.

Boobs, scoops of whey, double episodes on tv, my nuts...


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2008)

enough!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2008)

i personally dont like dips at all.. there are much betterexercises IMO.  nice workout


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i personally dont like dips at all.. there are much betterexercises IMO.  nice workout




i like to think that also, but i always have a big mind blank when it comes  to doing new/different exercises for tri's.  like most everyone in here, doing the skull crushers just fucks with my elbow to much. what is your fav tri exercise, that you feel you have gotten the most from?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> i like to think that also, but i always have a big mind blank when it comes  to doing new/different exercises for tri's.  like most everyone in here, doing the skull crushers just fucks with my elbow to much. what is your fav tri exercise, that you feel you have gotten the most from?



If I may jump in here, my favorite tri exercise is the close grip floor press.  By close grip, I mean index fingers about 12-15 inches apart.  Hands down will do wonders for your tris.

Of course, they are not a very common exercise, have you heard of them and do you guys know how to do them?


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2008)

todays workout.

bw pullups
8/5/4
someday i will get 3x8 and then i will start the weighted pullups

one arm rows
90-10
95-10
100-10

rack pulls
295-6
315-6
335-6

db hammer curl
40-10
45-10
47.5-9
these felt pretty good today, even though i had to do a five pound jump and that would have been my finishing weight.

one arm preacher curls
35-10
37.5-r/8 l/10
40-r/7 l/8

then cardio after work.
1 hour on the stair climber, burned 790 calories.


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> If I may jump in here, my favorite tri exercise is the close grip floor press.  By close grip, I mean index fingers about 12-15 inches apart.  Hands down will do wonders for your tris.
> 
> Of course, they are not a very common exercise, have you heard of them and do you guys know how to do them?



did you get lost. lol
no on both questions. but i am very interested. learn  me something today.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> did you get lost. lol
> no on both questions. but i am very interested. learn  me something today.



LOL...I lurk, and I lurk and when I see something that catches my eye, I jump in.  My triceps are probably my strongest muscle group, so when I saw the question on triceps stuff, had to answer.

Anyway, check this link out and it should answer your question.  You can do it normal bench grip or close grip for added tricep emphasis.

Barbell Floor Press


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for the idea, looks like it could be interesting.
and thanks the the site, because i have been doing zottman curls for 20 years(not religiously) and katt just says that i am making up the name and the exercise.
now i have proof.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> thanks for the idea, looks like it could be interesting.
> and thanks the the site, because i have been doing zottman curls for 20 years(not religiously) and katt just says that i am making up the name and the exercise.
> now i have proof.




Ha, didn't she realize that "zottman" just isn't a name you can make up??


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> I like things in twos too.
> 
> Boobs, scoops of whey, double episodes on tv, my nuts...



 Funny guy!

OH - why don't you just add weight to the pullups anyway? I mean, if you're doing the first set of 8, add a bit of weight and do say 5 sets of 4 or something. I mean, if you're not improving maybe you should just throw them in and see what happens. (Please - you can tell me to shut up if you like, because i can't even do a single BW Pullup, but if i _could_ do 8, i would add weight. Okay, i'll shut up now )


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

What the hell are Zottman curls?

And looking good, OH! Nice numbers and workouts in here - as usual


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> then cardio after work.
> 1 hour on the stair climber, burned 790 calories.



great numbers as usual, OH.  
do you always do cardio after work??  wow, i would just collapse after burning that many calories after a morning w/o and a day of work....


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> What the hell are Zottman curls?
> 
> And looking good, OH! Nice numbers and workouts in here - as usual



zottman curls hit the forearms.  makes 'em buuuuurn.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2008)

these are my favorite Bodybuilding.com - Exercise Guides Database.

then close grip bench next


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Ha, didn't she realize that "zottman" just isn't a name you can make up??


with me, she isnt ever sure. and hey thanks for stopping by, and throw any feedback you want, whether it is gym related or not.


SamEaston said:


> Funny guy!
> 
> OH - why don't you just add weight to the pullups anyway? I mean, if you're doing the first set of 8, add a bit of weight and do say 5 sets of 4 or something. I mean, if you're not improving maybe you should just throw them in and see what happens. (Please - you can tell me to shut up if you like, because i can't even do a single BW Pullup, but if i _could_ do 8, i would add weight. Okay, i'll shut up now )


*SHUT UP*, nope didnt make me feel any better.sorry. i was thinking about adding weight, but then i realized how silly i would look with the weight belt and a 5 lb weight on it.
hahaha. no i may have to give it a shot next week. if it doesnt work, im coming after you "little miss great ideas"!!!!!!



nadirmg said:


> great numbers as usual, OH.
> do you always do cardio after work??  wow, i would just collapse after burning that many calories after a morning w/o and a day of work....


no we have been on a vacation from the cardio work. but we usually start up in the early spring and go through the summer. but in the fall i get most of my cardio while im hunting september thru december.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> i was thinking about adding weight, but then i realized how silly i would look with the weight belt and a 5 lb weight on it.



It will look silly to who?    What are you planning to do, go directly from BW pull-ups to BW+50?  As for me, I don't really care what other people think of what I do in the gym.  If I'm not bothering them, it's none of their business.


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> What the hell are Zottman curls?
> *thanks to my texas buddy, i dont have to spent the next hour trying to figure out how to transfer that info over to my journal.*
> And looking good, OH! Nice numbers and workouts in here - as usual


thank you,i have a hard ass for a workout partner.. if you have any ideas that you think would fit in and make our lives miserable just throw it out there. we like new ideas.



nadirmg said:


> zottman curls hit the forearms.  makes 'em buuuuurn.


i do them alittle bit different. i go in a circiluar motion and then i  drop my wrist instead of keeping it straight. but if you do these for a finishing set, you will have a hard time holding the steering wheel while you drive home.


PreMier said:


> these are my favorite Bodybuilding.com - Exercise Guides Database.
> 
> then close grip bench next


so kind of like a skull crusher just using a db. how does this feel on the elbows? 
thanks for the ideas.


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> It will look silly to who?    What are you planning to do, go directly from BW pull-ups to BW+50?  As for me, I don't really care what other people think of what I do in the gym.  If I'm not bothering them, it's none of their business.



well, ya, isnt that what all the cool people do.
know that you mention it, i dont think any one in the gym in the mornings does weighted pullups. there are some of the young punks in the evenings that do. ok,ok, i will try it next week.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

Those one arm rows weight as much as a teenager


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

790 calories?????????????? Holy shit,  could you walk afterwards????


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

As usual, another Solid w/o BRother Half!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

dam i must be getting sick, i just did another 45 minutes on the stair climber and burned another 520 calories. 

if i keep this up, i might find the 6 pack that i hid 20 plus years ago under my shirt.


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Ha, didn't she realize that "zottman" just isn't a name you can make up??




He's full of #*IT as usual....


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> It will look silly to who?    What are you planning to do, go directly from BW pull-ups to BW+50?  As for me, I don't really care what other people think of what I do in the gym.  If I'm not bothering them, it's none of their business.



So true - you have to start somewhere. Anyway, do you really have to put the weight on a belt? Can't you just stick it down the back of your pants or something??



  sorry . . . . . mental image . . . . .


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> So true - you have to start somewhere. Anyway, do you really have to put the weight on a belt? Can't you just stick it down the back of your pants or something??
> 
> 
> 
> sorry . . . . . mental image . . . . .



how about the front of his pants....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> how about the front of his pants....



Are you implying that there's plenty of room for some weights?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you implying that there's plenty of room for some weights?



Oh dear - what have i started now


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

im here to say goodbye to you all. i am taking my wealth of knowledge and leaving to go somewhere that i am appreciated.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

ok, im back.
todays burning workout.

db press
55-10
60-10
60-9

db front raises
32.5-10
35-10
37.5-8

db side lat raises
22.5-10
25-10
27.5-10 
but sloppy on the last couple

someone was using the pec deck, so we did shrugs first

bar shrugs
295-10
295-10
315-9
they felt so good up till about the 7th one

rev pec deck
110-10
115-10
120-9

after the front and side raises, my shoulders felt like they were about to explode. 

they started a new body challenge at our gym and now it is even more packed in the mornings with a bunch of noobs that get in the way. but hey i guess at least they are trying to change their lifestyle for the better.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Message 1: 6:15
Message 2: 6:22

So it took you 7 minutes to realise that nowhere appreciates you?

Oh well, win some, lose nearly everything....

Those bar shrugs are awesome, really incredible.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

Bloody noobs. They're like goobs but much more annoying. . . . .


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

Doing good OH keep it up and that six pack is yours as long as you eat clean.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> they started a new body challenge at our gym and now it is even more packed in the mornings with a bunch of noobs that get in the way. but hey i guess at least they are trying to change their lifestyle for the better.



noobs and weight rack hogs...!!  i hear ya man.
yesterday i was at the end of my w/o doing BB curls.  i always step away from the BB or DB rack to do my stuff so i'm not in people's way.  finally at the end of my last set..exhausted i lift the BB one more time to rerack it, walk over to the rack and there's this moronic cretin standing there right in front of the damn rack doing his curls.  i wanted drop him to the ground with a kick to the back of the knees  

no. i'm not still angry about it...


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

save that anger for todays workout. and destroy your muscles.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> save that anger for todays workout. and destroy your muscles.



yep, i'm savin' it up for tomorrow.  tomorrow's chest day!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> im here to say goodbye to you all. i am taking my wealth of knowledge and leaving to go somewhere that i am appreciated.





the other half said:


> ok, im back.



We missed you immensely.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2008)

those front raises look painful


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Bloody noobs. They're like goobs but much more annoying. . . . .


 
Oh, you will pay for that mistress Sam.  It takes years to become a goob. A lifetime of study devoted to the dark arts of pain, seduction, chaos and mayhem.

Now, where did I put my cat'o'nine tails.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you implying that there's plenty of room for some weights?



I've missed a lot...jeez! 

still putting some great numbers OH, those are some damn mighty BB shrugs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2008)

they dont bother my elbows at all.  skull crushers do though, thats why i dont do them.  pluse they kinda hit your lats too


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice numbers as usual.  I can imagine trying to shrug 315, I break my back just getting it up lol.


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Message 1: 6:15
> Message 2: 6:22
> 
> So it took you 7 minutes to realise that nowhere appreciates you?
> ...


actually it didnt even take that long, because i m a sloooowwwwww poster. 
i like shrugs, a friend of  my brothers says that i got them the same we my brother did, cheating on curls!!!


SamEaston said:


> Bloody noobs. They're like goobs but much more annoying. . . . .


 i hope goob isnt even close to being that annoying.


Brutus_G said:


> Doing good OH keep it up and that six pack is yours as long as you eat clean.


i'll be happy with a 2 pack to start.



Triple Threat said:


> We missed you immensely.


ya, sure you did, you didnt even notice that i was gone



b_reed23 said:


> those front raises look painful


the fronts werent bad, it was the sides after them.



Scarface30 said:


> I've missed a lot...jeez!
> 
> still putting some great numbers OH, those are some damn mighty BB shrugs


 thanks scar, really you havent missed anything.


JailHouse said:


> Nice numbers as usual.  I can imagine trying to shrug 315, I break my back just getting it up lol.


i really only have to lift it about an inch to start. i have the bar set on the safety bars on the squat rack right about thigh level.


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> they dont bother my elbows at all.  skull crushers do though, thats why i dont do them.  pluse they kinda hit your lats too



i will definitely have to try them, a little more help on the lats never hurt either.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2008)

front and side raises always make my left shoulder pop   good thing I'm tough!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2008)

TGILD- thank god its leg day.

front squats
135-8
155-8
165-8
i think that i might go back to reg squats, i just seem to be having a hard time getting a good workout with these. they start sliding off the shoulders and them my form goes t.u.

v squats
324-10
374-10
414-9
i think that i will stay here  till i really hit all of them solid.

tri set
leg ext./leg curl/seated calf raises
265-10/120-10/90-15
280-10/130-10/90/12
290-8/140-10/90-12
i think(key word) that i  might throw an *"ARCHANGEL"*move in here and start holding them for a few seconds at the peak contration, and drop the rep range down alittle bit.
on the leg extension, im doing the whole stack plus asst. plates. this way i can maybe explode my quads and hams and get a little more growht.


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> front and side raises always make my left shoulder pop   good thing I'm tough!!!!!!



tough doesnt even describe you, billie


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2008)

billie, when we were doing the rev pec deck, my left shoulder had to pop but would, so i couldnt go back as far as my right. but once i got off the machine, and rotated it, sure enough it popped.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 21, 2008)

Ya I prefer back squats over front also.  That tri set looks crazy intense.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

You will LOVE the hold at the top of the movement my Friend, total burn and flush!!! Good Stuff!!! Excellent w/o's too BRother Half!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> v squats
> 324-10
> 374-10
> 414-9
> i think that i will stay here  till i really hit all of them solid.



nice #s on the squats TOH!  what's the difference between squats and v-squats?

i'm gonna be doing the same with weight on my squats too.  i can _squat_ the weight i do now, but i wanna have a nice smooth squat at that weight before i thinking about upping the weight.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

very nice job OH 

I hear you on the front squats. I've never done them, but I still think I would suck ass at them, they just seem so awkward.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 23, 2008)

Archangel said:


> ...total burn and flush...


Em... sounds like something that happens after a hot curry. 



Scarface30 said:


> I hear you on the front squats. I've never done them, but I still think I would suck ass at them, they just seem so awkward.



Actually, i find them more natural than back squats.

I was thinking of asking this in the training forum, does your body dictate what exercises you can and can't do? I mean, for example, people with longer legs than torsos (like me) are supposed to find it very awkward to do back squats (like i do), but are there other things that might limit you? Like, if you have really long arms are you more prone to injury by doing bb bench press??

Just something that was rattling around in my brain  ... oh no wait... that _is_ my brain


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome front squats OH.   Was katt 'urging' you on to great things?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I was thinking of asking this in the training forum, does your body dictate what exercises you can and can't do? I mean, for example, people with longer legs than torsos (like me) are supposed to find it very awkward to do back squats (like i do), but are there other things that might limit you? Like, if you have really long arms are you more prone to injury by doing bb bench press??




This has been discussed in the training forum before.  I don't remember which thread(s), but try a search.  

The gist of the discussion is that your body does help/hinder some exercises.  One that I do remember is people with long arms are at a disadvantage when doing a bench press.  Not that they're more likely to sustain an injury, but at a disadvantage strength-wise.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> The gist of the discussion is that your body does help/hinder some exercises.  One that I do remember is people with long arms are at a disadvantage when doing a bench press.  Not that they're more likely to sustain an injury, but at a disadvantage strength-wise.



makes sense because with longer arms you'd have to be able to sustain the load longer until your reached the top of the lift. also you have a longer way to go, needing more power and strength to get there because you're in the lift for a longer period of time. 

at least that's how I see it...


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> This has been discussed in the training forum before.  I don't remember which thread(s), but try a search.
> 
> The gist of the discussion is that your body does help/hinder some exercises.  One that I do remember is people with long arms are at a disadvantage when doing a bench press.  Not that they're more likely to sustain an injury, but at a disadvantage strength-wise.



Ahh, that makes perfect sense to me, because im finding it extremely difficult to add weight to my Bench (im not even pressing 90lb ), but then i started thinking that maybe it's just my big monkey arms thats the problem. 

Not that it bothers me only pressing 90lb, i get a great workout from that! Thanks for that, i'll have a look for that thread.

Sorry for hijacking your journal OH


----------



## the other half (Mar 24, 2008)

that's ok sam, it is one of the more intellectual ones that has ever happened in here.


----------



## the other half (Mar 24, 2008)

todays workout.

db incline press
75-10
75-9
75-8

db bench press
70-10
70-6
70-6

cable cross overs
40-10
42.5-10
45-8

db oh ext.
90-10
95-9
95-7

lf cable pushdowns 
72.5-10
80-10
85-7
80-2

db kickbacks
35-10
37.5-10

after work cardio-1 hour tread mill. at every 10 min. intervel i jogged at 6mph  on an incline of 4 for two min. then walked 8 minutes starting at incine 6 and going up 2 every intervel. finishing at 12. burned 528 calories.
then some asst. abs.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like things are doing well in here! Hope u r doing great!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

killer hiit w/o, other half!

i did an evening jog the other day around my neighborhood.  first time in a long time i've run uphill.  and it makes a hell of a difference in how hard it kicks your ass.
nice work


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice solid workout, TOH!  

Did you need a toe tag for your triceps?


----------



## goob (Mar 25, 2008)

Mad workout! Weights _then_ an hour on the treadmill.  Crazy.  Good job OH.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Looks like things are doing well in here! Hope u r doing great!


yep, things are going great, kickin ass in the gym and gettin my ass kicked at home. what could be better.


nadirmg said:


> killer hiit w/o, other half!
> i did an evening jog the other day around my neighborhood.  first time in a long time i've run uphill.  and it makes a hell of a difference in how hard it kicks your ass.
> nice work


thanks dude. once i get there i really like doing cardio, its just getting there, that is the problem. thats why i go right after work.





DOMS said:


> Nice solid workout, TOH!
> Did you need a toe tag for your triceps?


thanks DOMS.  how are things down south?


goob said:


> Mad workout! Weights _then_ an hour on the treadmill.  Crazy.  Good job OH.



no!!!!!!!weights, work, then cardio. but hey, at least you noticed.
they are becoming long days. get up at 10 after 4, and get home at 4.
but at least once i get home my day is done. except for eating and maybe some dishes or laundry.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

todays workout.
pullups
bw+10-6/4/2
bw-2
ok, i ready to go home now.

one arm db rows
90-10
95-10
100-10-with straps

rack pulls
295-6
315-6
355-6

hammer curls
42.5-10
45-10
47.5-8

db preacher curls
35-10
37.5-r7/l10
40-r5/l5
should have stayed at 37.5, but thought "what the fuck"

after work cardio
45 minutes on the stair climber-590 calories.

i was suprised that i could finish the cardio, i didnt have much to eat today. 
just a turkey burger bagel and 6 hard boiled eggs, and a muscle milk drink.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2008)

are those wide grip pullups? i cant hardly do pullups


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

a little more than shoulder width.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

and


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

Good stuff man your pullups are going up! Hey wait a sec your not stealing from mine are you?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice job on the weighted pullups mate! How did they feel?

God, do you have 12 hour days every day? That must be tough. Are you cutting same as Katt? I guess that would be quite cruel for one person to be suffering and the other stuffing their face huh...


----------



## the other half (Mar 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> and


what up PY????


Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff man your pullups are going up! Hey wait a sec your not stealing from mine are you?


dont worry i wont steal your mojo. 


SamEaston said:


> Nice job on the weighted pullups mate! How did they feel?
> God, do you have 12 hour days every day? That must be tough. Are you cutting same as Katt? I guess that would be quite cruel for one person to be suffering and the other stuffing their face huh...



hey sam nice of you to come back to the other world.
the 12 hour days are only on monday and tues, maybe on thursday this week also.
im watching what i eat, but i dont have the calorie deficiet going on that katt does. i would nt make it through a day at work if i did. but i eat pretty much the same food she does. 
i could just see how black and blue my ass would be after eating pizza and burgers and ice cream in front of her.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Gr8 numbers oh!  You need 2 slow down for a year or 3 so I can catch up!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> thanks dude. once i get there i really like doing cardio, its just getting there, that is the problem. thats why i go right after work.



damn.  i'll bet you're freakin' hungry after the w/o.
nice work on the rack pulls!


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

Holy shit OH, it's amazing you can get a whole days work, and a workout done on the amount you eat.  Or rather amount you don't eat....


----------



## countryboy (Mar 27, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit OH, it's amazing you can get a whole days work, and a workout done on the amount you eat.  Or rather amount you don't eat....




Exactly!!!  I think he eats less that I do most days..


----------



## the other half (Mar 27, 2008)

well i would eat  more often if i could, but i just cant walk away from shelves that are empty, or from writing an order that has to be done by a certian time. besides i always eat a really good dinner. and i take in  more cards than katt does. but then agian i dont lose the fat as quick as she does. 

*IF SHE WERE TO HAVE ANY FAT, WHICH SHE DOESNT, I MEAN SHE LOOKS GREAT THE WAY SHE IS. I MEAN, AH FUCK IT.*


----------



## the other half (Mar 27, 2008)

todays workout.

seated db press
55-10
60-10
60-8

db front raises
32.5-8
35-10
37.5-8
shit, everything feels heavy today

side lat raises db
22.5-10
25-10
27.5-10

shrugs
285-10
305-10
305-10
when i was unracking the weight i realized that on one side i put a 25 pound plate and the other side i put a 35 pound plate. so i was 10 pounds shy of what i was supposed to do.

seated rev db raises
20-10
22.5-10
25-10

not a bad workout. but i will have to kick it up a notch next week.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> shrugs
> 285-10
> 305-10
> 305-10
> ...





yea, and you will have to kick it up a notch if ya wanna hang, now that im on a roll!  j/k man, great workout


----------



## the other half (Mar 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Gr8 numbers oh!  You need 2 slow down for a year or 3 so I can catch up!


i will slow down someday, i have a partial hernia(sp) and one day it is gonna bust on me. then i will be out for awhile.


nadirmg said:


> damn.  i'll bet you're freakin' hungry after the w/o.
> nice work on the rack pulls!


thanks. im really liking the rack pulls. i did the first set without straps, but didnt feel like i got a full contraction. 


goob said:


> Holy shit OH, it's amazing you can get a whole days work, and a workout done on the amount you eat.  Or rather amount you don't eat....


well you know i do work in a grocery store, there have been the very "RARE"
occasion that i might have a cookie, or an old banana. but for the most part im so busy that you just dont think about it. and i know that its not good.



countryboy said:


> Great job...


thanks country boy. hows it going so far?


----------



## the other half (Mar 27, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yea, and you will have to kick it up a notch if ya wanna hang, now that im on a roll!  j/k man, great workout



oh so thats how you are, you're calling me out?!!!!!!!

shit that means that im gonna have to start eating better so that i can compete.


----------



## the other half (Mar 28, 2008)

god i didnt want to get up today. its my day off and i really would have liked to sleep in. but no, i have to go and do fucking legs. ok, im better now.

squats
w/u165-8
225-6
225-5
225-5
i was getting a shitty attitude while doing these and my concentration was shit. on the last set i did  them really slow and got a good burn.

v squat
w/u234-8
324-10
374-10
414-10

tri set
leg curl-ext.-calf raises
120-10/200-10/90-13
130-10/220-10/90-14
130-8/240-10/90-12
on the leg ext. i held it at the top for 3 seconds. we did a different machine today so i didnt know just what weight to use.


----------



## countryboy (Mar 28, 2008)

Feels better after the workout, eh??

Great numbers on the squats..  I'll get there eventually..  Would like to some day squat my weight..  so either I need to lose 190 lbs, or I need to get stronger..  

I am traveling, so I need to find a gym and visit for Sat / Mon / Tues.  One way or another will get some kind of workout done..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2008)

countryboy said:


> I am traveling, so I need to find a gym and visit for Sat / Mon / Tues.



Gold's Gym - Gym Locator


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2008)

nice squats, how tall are you?


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice numbers OH.  Especially on the V squats, whatever they are/??????

LOL at "..... i really would have liked to sleep in. but no, i have to go and do fucking legs".

What katt wants, katt gets....


----------



## the other half (Mar 28, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice squats, how tall are you?



right at 6 foot, and 200 lbs.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice work, big TOH.


----------



## katt (Mar 28, 2008)

goob said:


> What katt wants, katt gets....


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 29, 2008)

Shame, you can't even have a lie in on your day off?? I don't know, you'll be telling me Katt makes you do all the housework and laundry when you come home too ...


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

katt said:


>


 
I appreciate the sentement katt, but looks like you'd be all teeth, besides TOH would kick my ass......


----------



## countryboy (Mar 29, 2008)

<hijack>



Triple Threat said:


> Gold's Gym - Gym Locator



Thanks for the link..  will keep it handy.

Unfortunately, in this big town (total of 800 or so people)  there is nothing located.  But I did find one..  Will post more in my journal about it as well.

</hijack>

Oh yeah...  good workout..


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

todays workout.

incline db press
w/u50-6
70-10
75-10
80-8

db bench
70-10
70-10
70-10

cable crossovers
40-10
42.5-8
42.5-8

db overhead ext.
90-10
95-10
100-8

l/f cable pushdowns
70-10
75-10
80-8
70-2

db kickbacks
35-10
37.5-10


45 minutes of stairclimber=635 calories burned-which is about half as much as the calories in the brownies that i ate last night


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, big TOH.


thanks py, how is yours going?


SamEaston said:


> Shame, you can't even have a lie in on your day off?? I don't know, you'll be telling me Katt makes you do all the housework and laundry when you come home too ...


you wouldnt believe the shit that she *makes* me do. i would have to start a whole new journal for that. "MY WIFE MAKES ME DO THIS ALL THE TIME"


countryboy said:


> Oh yeah...  good workout..


ya leg days are always fun, in a weird sort of way.


b_reed23 said:


>


hey billie, how are things?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks, TOH 

solid looking tri w/o, man.  i've never asked you this yet, but what are you goals?  up the strength and mass?  lean up a little bit?

brownies... nice!
what about ice cream?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2008)

nice OH db presses!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> you wouldnt believe the shit that she *makes* me do. i would have to start a whole new journal for that. "MY WIFE MAKES ME DO THIS ALL THE TIME"



Just make sure you include the part about where she makes you wear that skimpy French maid outfit.


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

oh yeah,, ,right... like I can *make* him do anything..


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd pop up to say hello.


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> thanks, TOH
> 
> solid looking tri w/o, man.  i've never asked you this yet, but what are you goals?  up the strength and mass?  lean up a little bit?
> 
> ...


at my age, that is a good question. i would like to put on 20 lbs. of muscle  mass, and lose 15% of bf. but, that would take alot of gear and a couple of years, so i will just say that i am maintianing for the most part. i will probably lose another 10 lbs. by june.


b_reed23 said:


> nice OH db presses!!!


thanks cutie. hope all is well!!!!!


Triple Threat said:


> Just make sure you include the part about where she makes you wear that skimpy French maid outfit.


ya,look for that in the sexual forum. i had to hide that strap on we got for halloween in vegas last year


katt said:


> oh yeah,, ,right... like I can *make* him do anything..


women can control so much with so little!!!!!!


goob said:


> Just thought I'd pop up to say hello.


how long have you been down there?


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

todays workout.


that is for the fact that katt wasnt cranky today after doing her pullups.

pullups
7/5/3
i forgot i was supposed to do these weighted.oooppppssss!!!!!

one arm rows
90-10
95-10
100-10

rack pulls
315-6
335-6
355-6

hammer curls
42.5-10
45-10
47.5-10
god, these take so long to do.

one arm preacher
35-10
37.5-7
40-5

i was sweating so bad by the end of this workout. wtf.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2008)

Well done sir!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2008)

nice one arm preachers!! those things hurt my wrists...


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> hammer curls
> 42.5-10
> 45-10
> 47.5-10
> god, these take so long to do.



i know what you mean!  and they're exhausting too!
nice one-armed preachers, dude!


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

did 45 minutes of cardio last night. i dont know wtf is up with my ankle, but i could hardly walk this morning. takes about 10 steps to get it loosened up in the morning after doing any running!!!!


----------



## 33sun33 (Apr 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays workout.
> 
> 
> that is for the fact that katt wasnt cranky today after doing her pullups.
> ...




Wow- awesome 1 arm rows!!! Im dying to use the 100lb dbs someday.  What is your split?  Is it kinda like a push/pull?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> did 45 minutes of cardio last night. i dont know wtf is up with my ankle, but i could hardly walk this morning. takes about 10 steps to get it loosened up in the morning after doing any running!!!!



Well dont run any more there are other ways. GJ man.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> did 45 minutes of cardio last night. i dont know wtf is up with my ankle, but i could hardly walk this morning. takes about 10 steps to get it loosened up in the morning after doing any running!!!!


 

I may as well say it before Katt does...."OLD AGE"  enough said


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> did 45 minutes of cardio last night. i dont know wtf is up with my ankle, but i could hardly walk this morning. takes about 10 steps to get it loosened up in the morning after doing any running!!!!



When's the last time you bought new running shoes?


----------



## the other half (Apr 3, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> Wow- awesome 1 arm rows!!! Im dying to use the 100lb dbs someday.  What is your split?  Is it kinda like a push/pull?



kind of like that. 

i call it the "my wife pushes me out of bed and pulls my ass to the gym" workout.

seriously, we do:
monday-chest,tris-cardio after work
tues-back,bis-cardio after work
wed-off from both
thur-shoulder-cardio
friday-legs-maybe cardio
weekend- cardio depending on work schedule
oh and i do abs usually before my cardio.


----------



## the other half (Apr 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I may as well say it before Katt does...."OLD AGE"  enough said





Triple Threat said:


> When's the last time you bought new running shoes?


the shoes i wear, i just got last summer, and i ony wear them at the gym.
but a number of years ago i had a bone spur in my heel, and to compensate for the pain i altered my walk, which in turn i think caused other problems.
but when i play softball, or do any kind of running, my ankle always seems to hurt the next day. 

like butthead billie said, its just probably old age and arthritis.


----------



## the other half (Apr 3, 2008)

todays shoulder workouts
seated db press
w/u 35-6
55-10
60-8
60-4
shit just wasnt happening on that

rev pec deck
110-10
115-10
120-9.5
i was just inches away from getting full rom

front db raises
32.5-10
35-8
37.5-7

side lat raises
22.5-10
25-10
27.5-8

olympic bar shrugs
295-10
315-9
315-9

wasnt the best workout. some things just seemed really hard today.
it seemed to all start when i had to wake up!!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

just stopping by TOH,
you say it wasn't the best workout, but it looks pretty solid to me.
especially training so damned early in the morning!
Good work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice workout!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays shoulder workouts
> ....
> wasnt the best workout. some things just seemed really hard today.
> it seemed to all start when i had to wake up!!!!



Looks pretty good here...  

Good Job..


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

Some days are tougher than other.  Way to work through.


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> just stopping by TOH,
> you say it wasn't the best workout, but it looks pretty solid to me.
> especially training so damned early in the morning!
> Good work.


glad to have you stop by. ya, 5 in the morning is our w/o time. its just way to busy in the gym at 5 in the pm. to many inconsiderate,socializing, cell phone talking, punks(ranging from 18-50). i think next week we are starting a new program, so we will have to see how it goes. im just tired of the 10 rep sets. i get bored. A.D.D.


b_reed23 said:


> very nice workout!!!


thank you, thank you very much!!!!!!


countryboy said:


> Looks pretty good here...
> Good Job..


thats what katt says when im doing bent over rows



Pylon said:


> Some days are tougher than other.  Way to work through.


thanks py. i just think i was getting a little tired from work. i had to work the last 10 out of 11 days. but now i have the next  3 out of 4 off.


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

todays leg workout.

back squats
w/u 135-6
225-8
245-8
265-6

v squat
324-8
374-8
414-8
i did these first last week, what a difference.

tri set
leg ext-leg curls-calf raises
240-8/120-10/90-12
240-8/130-10/90-12
240-8/135-8/90-8/45-6
on the leg ext. i dropped the weight from previous, and held at the top for a min. of 2 seconds. 
can u say aaahhhhhhh. 
now i have that funny walk.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2008)

SUUUUUWEEEET triset!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW...  legs musta been burnt after that one..


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2008)

Haha, you'll be walking like you just had a anal cavity search from the "Thing", after that tri-set of death.

Great job.


----------



## the other half (Apr 5, 2008)

Pylon said:


>





b_reed23 said:


> SUUUUUWEEEET triset!!!





countryboy said:


> WOW...  legs musta been burnt after that one..



oh boy did they ever hurt after that workout. it will be a couple of days before i get that normal walk back.

looking forward to our new program-hoping to start one next week.


----------



## the other half (Apr 5, 2008)

goob said:


> Haha, you'll be walking like you just had a anal cavity search from the "Thing", after that tri-set of death.
> 
> Great job.



and that is coming from someone with bad experiences with the "THING".


----------



## the other half (Apr 5, 2008)

ok, so katt and i talk my daughter into going (ok, forced her)to go to a spinning class. 

i think that it should be called "gasping" or "fuck, i cant breathe", or maybe 
"god i hope i get feeling back in my legs" class. 

i feel bad, cause it was a brutal class, but she finished it with a smile on her face.


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> and that is coming from someone with bad experiences with the "THING".


 
That's a bit unkind, the keg of beer just made her look better than she was......


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok, so katt and i talk my daughter into going (ok, forced her)to go to a spinning class.
> 
> i feel bad, cause it was a brutal class, but she finished it with a smile on her face.



She was probably smiling at all the devious thoughts she was having about plotting revenge against you.


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

goob said:


> That's a bit unkind, the keg of beer just made her look better than she was......



i think i have been there, done that, but i refuse to admit it.


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> She was probably smiling at all the devious thoughts she was having about plotting revenge against you.



very possible. after all i did wake up sunday morning and noticed that the toothpaste was filled with super glue.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 7, 2008)

ok, I hate to sound ignorant, but I gotta ask... what the hell is spinning class?


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

todays workout.
we went to a new program.
3 set with the same weight, till you hit 8 reps, then move up in weight.

db bench
w/u 45-8
70-8/8/8*

incline db bench
70-/8/8/8*

incline db flys
45-8/8/8*

dips
bw+25
10/8/8*

one arm rope push downs
30-8/8/8*

one arm db behind head ext.
35-8/8/8*

*= move up in weights for next workout.

i really want to work on the tri's, and bi's with this program.
any ideas or thoughts, throw them out there.


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> ok, I hate to sound ignorant, but I gotta ask... what the hell is spinning class?



not a bad question, alot of people dont know it by this name.
it is just a stationary bike class. but it really kicks your ass.

they do-
climbs-where you are seated or standing and with lots of resistance.
jumps-you stand for 2 revolutions, sit for 2. they vary these with 2 or 4.
sprints-standing with minimal or hard resistance, and going as fast as you can.
rest-seated with no resistance but pedaling pretty fast.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> dips
> one arm rope push downs
> one arm db behind head ext.
> 
> ...



   Don't those last 3 exercises hit the tris?


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't those last 3 exercises hit the tris?



wow!!!!!!! what was i thinking?????

our last program, we would run out of time on bi's especially, but i just wasnt feeling it on either one of them.  so i really want to hit them harder.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> wow!!!!!!! what was i thinking?????
> 
> our last program, we would run out of time on bi's especially, but i just wasnt feeling it on either one of them.  so i really want to hit them harder.



Hit 'em harder....


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> not a bad question, alot of people dont know it by this name.
> it is just a stationary bike class. but it really kicks your ass.
> 
> they do-
> ...



...and you do this willingly? 
I'm tired just thinking about it!


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> ...and you do this willingly?
> I'm tired just thinking about it!



ya, kind of sick huh????
and to think that im going to go and do it agian tonite at 6 pm, and miss some of the championship game.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> ok, I hate to sound ignorant, but I gotta ask... what the hell is spinning class?



spinning bike...............


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for clarifying that for me dg806, i guess it would look kind of funny trying to do spinning on just a reg stationary bike. actually it would really suck.


----------



## 33sun33 (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> thanks for clarifying that for me dg806, i guess it would look kind of funny trying to do spinning on just a reg stationary bike. actually it would really suck.



Wow, that spinning class seems hardcore.  Maybe I should start doing them!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry been away my Friend, spinning makes me naseaus (sp) just thinking about it!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi OH 

Hows things with you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2008)

Wasup OH?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

never could understand why you would want to go get yelled at while biking inside a room..??

Oh yeah, 'cause Katt said so...

Carry on...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

countryboy said:


> never could understand why you would want to go get yelled at while biking inside a room..??
> 
> Oh yeah, 'cause Katt said so...
> 
> Carry on...


 

  he catches on quick!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

I did the spinning once.  Great burn.  Too afraid o go back.


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

OH doing spinning?

Whats this, downing a bottle of Jim Bean in one and turning in a circle?


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

i know, i know, you guys are all thinking, yep, the mind is the first thing to go.
and you arent far from the truth.

they are kind of addictive.

but enough of that. lets talk about lifting iron.

todays workout.
pull ups
bw+10-6/3
bw-4

bent over rows
80-8
100-8
110-10

single arm pull downs
70-8/8/8

hyper ext.
45-8/8/8

barbell curl
90-8/5/4

bb drag curl
50-10/10/10

concentrations curls
25-8/8/8

good workout.
but still room for improvement. will tweek it again next time.


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Sorry been away my Friend, spinning makes me naseaus (sp) just thinking about it!!! Hope all is well!!!


well as can be here, i think it might be finished snowing now.  how bout yourself?


33sun33 said:


> Wow, that spinning class seems hardcore.  Maybe I should start doing them!!


they are "kinda" fun, once you get your second wind.
but if you like mental and physical challenges, it is ok.


SamEaston said:


> Hi OH
> 
> Hows things with you?


what up sexy!!!!!! things are good, still hittin it hard, trying to look good for "*JAMAICA MAN"*


Brutus_G said:


> Wasup OH?


 how is brutus "brutal" g doing?


countryboy said:


> never could understand why you would want to go get yelled at while biking inside a room..??
> 
> Oh yeah, 'cause Katt said so...
> 
> Carry on...


hey,  i make my own decisions, damn it


well, sometimes


b_reed23 said:


> he catches on quick!!


i think he spent to much time reading these before he started one of his own.
thats ok, you can never have enough smart asses


Pylon said:


> I did the spinning once.  Great burn.  Too afraid o go back.


take my advice-dont do it  the day after leg day


goob said:


> OH doing spinning?
> 
> Whats this, downing a bottle of Jim Bean in one and turning in a circle?


i will be doing lots of spinning in JAMAICA. i promise you that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

....I think you can do better on your Hypers next time


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

Pretty good man just chillin when i can and working hard.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> take my advice-dont do it  the day after leg day



I did not need to be told that...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

Great w/o BRother Half!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey OH! So when's it Jamaica time then??

You'll be so laid back you'll be horizontal


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Good workout!

When's vacation?  Jamaica is very cool...  I would just suggest staying in the "tourist" sections...  If you go to Dunn's river falls, walk out the entrance..  you will avoid all the pushy sales folk!

Signed,
Mr. Smart Ass


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

nice work out, brother half!

do you find the single arm pulldowns put a lot of strain on your shoulder?


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey OH! So when's it Jamaica time then??
> 
> You'll be so laid back you'll be horizontal


 
Like this mon...


----------



## the other half (Apr 10, 2008)

todays workout.

box squats-with a pause at the bottom.
165-8
185-8
195-8

dead lifts
185-8
275-8
295-8

leg ext. w/2 second hold at top
240-8/8/8
s/s
standing calf raises
240-15/12/

laying leg curl
125-8/4 count going  down


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

Jeez bro, those are some big deadlifts


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

so hows that 7k training going?


----------



## the other half (Apr 11, 2008)

todays workout

i know that we dont list it like gaz does, but we do stretch everyday before working out.  it baffles me that some people come in at 5 am and just go straight to the bench or some other major movement and go to town with out any warmup.

h.s shoulder press
80-8
90-8
100-8

upright rows
70-8
80-8
90-8

new ex.
side cable straight arm pull down
20-8
25-8
25-8

bent over flys
15-8
17.5-8
15-8
this is the exercise that katt and i always get pissy about.
so i just kick her ass.

shrugs-back to the forza machine
320-8
360-8
410-8

cable crunch mach
80-20
cable crunch
72.5-15
80-15

hanging straight leg raises
bw-6

planks
1-60 sec.

will do more abs when i go and tan and do cardio in a couple of hours


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2008)

Another great workout!

And yeah, i dont get why people are somehow exempt from needing to warmup and warmdown. I forget sometimes, but 90% of the time i make a point of doing it.

It makes you wonder how these people are still lifting at all with absolutely no warmup whatsoever they're playing with injury...


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> bent over flys
> 15-8
> 17.5-8
> 15-8
> ...


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats so true on the warmup front. I think most people (mistakenly) think it's okay to do one warmup set before your main working set, and that'll do.

I never really write mine in either, but im telling you, if i didn't warmup properly i don't think i'd be able to lift half as much


----------



## the other half (Apr 11, 2008)

katt said:


>


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

that spinning class sounds intense OH. I like 

they do-
climbs-where you are seated or standing and with lots of resistance.
jumps-you stand for 2 revolutions, sit for 2. they vary these with 2 or 4.
sprints-standing with minimal or hard resistance, and going as fast as you can.
rest-seated with no resistance but pedaling pretty fast.

that part of it.

as for the workouts, they seem to be coming along great in here. and did I spot pullups with an extra 10lbs?! who was it that said it would be a long time before they add weight to the pullups..hmm? lol...nice job


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

Scar you like sprints???  You're evil!!  I can't do the standing ones, my legs burn too much.. but the jumps.. yeah, I like those alot.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Half!!! Now go and enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> i know that we dont list it like gaz does, but we do stretch everyday before working out.  it baffles me that some people come in at 5 am and just go straight to the bench or some other major movement and go to town with out any warmup.


I never list my stretches either, I will list warm up sets most of the time.
Most of what people do in gyms baffles me, it's one of the reasons I gave up on commercial gyms.
...but anyway
damn, nice shrugs!
I got 275 and felt like I wanted to cry!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> bent over flys
> 15-8
> 17.5-8
> 15-8



these are for the rear delts right?  i love this exercise!  lookin' good TOH.  i may need to start tanning too.  summer's comin' up!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Scar you like sprints??? You're evil!! I can't do the standing ones, my legs burn too much.. but the jumps.. yeah, I like those alot.


 
How do you do sprints and jumps on  a stationary bike?  It's not BMX racing?


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Scar you like sprints???  You're evil!!  I can't do the standing ones, my legs burn too much.. but the jumps.. yeah, I like those alot.



not necessarily the sprints, but the "jump" part and whatnot sounds interesting to say the least...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

the other half said:


> we do stretch everyday before working out.  it baffles me that some people come in at 5 am and just go straight to the bench or some other major movement and go to town with out any warmup.



I see that happen all the time.  Right out of the cold and they start with the weights.    Oh well, it'll be their problem, not mine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I see that happen all the time.  Right out of the cold and they start with the weights.    Oh well, it'll be their problem, not mine.



Some people are just retarded when it comes to intelligent weight lifting.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, it gets them out of the way faster.  And if they pull something, it keeps them out of the gym for some time.  So it's not all bad.


----------



## the other half (Apr 14, 2008)

my "fab" work out for the day

db press
w/u 40-6
75-8/8/8

db incline press
75-6
70-7/6

incline flys
50-8/8/7

dips
bw+25
8/7/5
bw -2

rope one arm push downs
35-7
32.5-7/7

didnt get to do one arm overhead ext.
well i wanted to bump up the weights from last workout. 
what a fucking stellar idea. 
it was ok for the first set, but after that i was just totally screwed.
everything seemed to burn out quicker and quicker.

oh well. maybe some day i will learn.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe I am too new to spot anything wrong..??  

Looks like you went to the gym
Lifted Weights

All positive to me..


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, nothing wrong with being a little over aggressive!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

is someone getting PMS??? Damn OH....chill out!!  You went in there, gave it your best, and did pretty damn good


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

wtp?  Even a bad day for you is better than a good day for many other people.  You need to really push yourself once in a while.  And you have katt for inspiration.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And you have katt for inspiration.



fo' reee-aaal!.

your DB pressing was delectable today!  i thing my wrist would snap if i went above 50 on DB presses.


----------



## the other half (Apr 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> that spinning class sounds intense OH. I like
> 
> they do-
> climbs-where you are seated or standing and with lots of resistance.
> ...


im liking it, but it really taxes the legs. i feel like i have three limp noodles when i'm done.


Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Half!!! Now go and enjoy the weekend!!!


thanks arch. i know this is a little late, but hope your weekend was good.


lucifuge said:


> I never list my stretches either, I will list warm up sets most of the time.
> Most of what people do in gyms baffles me, it's one of the reasons I gave up on commercial gyms.
> ...but anyway
> damn, nice shrugs!
> I got 275 and felt like I wanted to cry!


thanks bro, i was wondering the other day, just what kind of movement most people do on their shrugs. i see people do the rolling, lifting to the back and the straight up lift. and then some that use their legs and bounce it up with bent arms. i like to stand on my tippy toes and just lift straight up to my ears. but i always seem to get a neck ache by the next day.


nadirmg said:


> these are for the rear delts right?  i love this exercise!  lookin' good TOH.  i may need to start tanning too.  summer's comin' up!


thanks nad, summer, i was just told that to save money they arent going to let us have summer this year, its just gonna keep snowing all the way till next may.


countryboy said:


>


wat up CB?


goob said:


> How do you do sprints and jumps on  a stationary bike?  It's not BMX racing?


actually it is. you have your feet in the stirrups on the pedals and you have to actually pick the whole bike up off the ground while you are going as fast as you can. the people that are really good can kick it out to the side and still land it straight.





Scarface30 said:


> not necessarily the sprints, but the "jump" part and whatnot sounds interesting to say the least...


interesting is not the right word, trust me. more like self indulging torture.


----------



## the other half (Apr 15, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Maybe I am too new to spot anything wrong..??
> 
> Looks like you went to the gym
> Lifted Weights
> ...


ya you are right. i just had some goals in mind on that day, and i just pretty much sucked. but on the good side, next week i will be a hero.


Pylon said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with being a little over aggressive!


is that over aggresive or just being a 


b_reed23 said:


> is someone getting PMS??? Damn OH....chill out!!  You went in there, gave it your best, and did pretty damn good


no its FPSS. FUCKING PRE SUMMER SYNDROME.  this damn weather is killing me.  I JUST WANT A LITTLE BIT OF SUNSHINE IN MY LIFE.



Triple Threat said:


> wtp?  Even a bad day for you is better than a good day for many other people.  You need to really push yourself once in a while.  And you have katt for inspiration.


you guys suck. a person cant even get down on himself with out all of his IM buddies picking him back up and cheering him up. 



I   LOVE    YOU       GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!     


nadirmg said:


> fo' reee-aaal!.
> 
> your DB pressing was delectable today!  i thing my wrist would snap if i went above 50 on DB presses.


thanks big guy. you will be suprised how quickly you will be doing the heavier weights. just dont drop them on your chest.


----------



## the other half (Apr 15, 2008)

todays workout.

pull ups
bw+10
6/5/3

bent over rows
100-8
110-8/8

single arm pulldowns
70-8
75-8
80-8

hyper ext.
bw+50
3x8

barbell curl
90-8/76

barbell drag
50-3x8

db concent. curls
25-3x8

felt pretty good.  still have to move up on some of the weights, i just didnt want to do what i did on chest day and make to big of a jump to start


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 15, 2008)

those are some pretty powerful BB curls!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2008)

I see someones rows are coming along nicely!


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2008)

NOOOOOIICCCCEEE Workout OH.!!!!

Great work on doing weighted pullups.


----------



## the other half (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the support yall.
i hate starting new programs. i feel like im not getting the most out of some of the lifts. but that will change in time.

todays workout

h.s. shoulder press
100-8
105-8
110-8

side lat raises
25-8
27.5-8
30-7
getting alittle to sloppy

side cable pull down
25-8
27.5-8
30-8
need to up this one.

bent over rev flys
15-3x8

shrugs-forza rack
360-8
410-8/8

then abunch of abs.


----------



## the other half (Apr 18, 2008)

leg day

w/u
front squats
95-6
box squats
135-6
185-8
195-8
205-8

dead lifts
225-6
275-6
295-6

tri superset
leg ext./leg curl/calf raises
240-6/130-8/240-15
240-8/130-8/240-12
240-8-2 sec hold/140-8/240-14

not alot of motivation. we are so used to having a time limit on our workout, and today we didnt have to rush, but then we found it to be to slow paced and had a hard time getting into it. but then agian wait till sat or sunday.

well, have a good weekend everyone, we are off to seattle to go and get motivated for the next coulpe of months. 

we will get some good pics to come back and post.

next week i will get around and do some posting and get caught up on what has been going on in your journals.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

i envy you supremely.  have a good time!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> you will be suprised how quickly you will be doing the heavier weights. just dont drop them on your chest.



Or your head .. oh wait, that might help a little 

Hey OH! New programs rock, you'll get into it - give it a week or so!

Have a great time in Seattle


----------



## the other half (Apr 19, 2008)

well here we are in seattle, i m  using the computer downstairs in the hotel lobby.

there is some crazy ass muscle here, and thats just  some of the women walking around that arent competing.

there were over 200  women last night between fitness and figure. and today there will be another 150 between men and women bodybuilding. 

our butts are gonna be sore after this weekend.  but its fun.
i had my picture taken with bob cicherillo yesterday. i will post it when we get back.

mexican dinner last night was the bomb. dont know where we are going for dinner tonight, but it will be good.

every body have a good day.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2008)

Tell me that you took some pics of the ladies to share with the group.


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> .
> 
> our butts are gonna be sore after this weekend. but its fun.
> .


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

great couple of workouts on the previous page OH your deadlifting is very strong!

hope you had a good time at the show!


----------



## the other half (Apr 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Tell me that you took some pics of the ladies to share with the group.


yes i got pics of the competitors, but none of the girls just walking around.
you will like.



goob said:


>


let me clarify that statement. sore from spending so  much time sitting.


Scarface30 said:


> great couple of workouts on the previous page OH your deadlifting is very strong!
> 
> hope you had a good time at the show!


thanks scar, the lifting has been going pretty good. deads are getting up there, i just hope the form is ok.

the show was a blast, but it puts you in your place pretty quick.
i m not the biggest guy around, but i feel like i hold my own for the most part.
but then you go to a show. holy shit.

the quality of muscle is out of this world, and they dont even all compete.
but you are taking a small percentage of people and putting them into a room together, where you all have the same interest and goal, and it is mind boggling to see how far some people will go with it.


----------



## the other half (Apr 21, 2008)

todays workout

db press
80-8/8/7

db incline
70-8/7/5

incline flys
50-8/8/8

dips
bw+25-8/6/5
bw-3

one arm push downs w/ rope
30-8/8/6

one arm overhead ext.
35-4
308/8

went back after work and tanned and did some ab work. going for the third time today and doing spinning with katt.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

Great workout, TOH!  Especially the dips.


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 21, 2008)

whats up OH?  How do you like doing the weighted pull ups and dips?  2 of my best friends.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

nice workout!!!  The show sounds like fun, but I see your point about it putting you in your place....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

goob said:


>





the other half said:


> let me clarify that statement. sore from spending so  much time sitting.



roflrofl!

glad you had a great time!  and yes, mexican food IS the bomb.  
whew!  those flys musta worn ya out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> our butts are gonna be sore after this weekend.





the other half said:


> mexican dinner last night was the bomb.



Any connection between the two?


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, TOH!  Especially the dips.


well i see everyone else doing them, so i figured what the fuck. i wont get to be like stewart and be doing 2 or 3 plates, but its a start.


JailHouse said:


> whats up OH?  How do you like doing the weighted pull ups and dips?  2 of my best friends.


just started doing them, i can see where the dips you could work up pretty quick, but the friggin pullups are tough. i thought that since i was loosing weight it would be like doing them before, no, i dont think so!!!!!!


b_reed23 said:


> nice workout!!!  The show sounds like fun, but I see your point about it putting you in your place....


how are things going, billie?  the show is always a blast, just totally amazing seeing what a "FEW" little pills and a shot here and there will do for you.


nadirmg said:


> roflrofl!
> 
> glad you had a great time!  and yes, mexican food IS the bomb.
> whew!  those flys musta worn ya out.


any thing with cheese, sour cream, and quac is my friend.



Triple Threat said:


> Any connection between the two?


ya, i saved it all for the nice 6 hour drive home in the truck.


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

todays workout.

pullups
bw+10-6/4
bw-4

bent over rows
115-8
125-8
135-8

single arm pull downs
75-8
80-8/8

hyper ext.
50-3x8

bb curl
90-8/8/6

bb drag curl
60-3x8

concentrations
27.5-3x8

really liking the drag curls, but boy they start to hurt.


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

here are a few pics from the weekend
they might be alittle bit blurry.

View attachment 24853

View attachment 24854

View attachment 24855

View attachment 24856

View attachment 24857

View attachment 24858

View attachment 24859


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

a little info on the pics.

top-womens figure
2nd-juniors men
3rd-osiris, masters overall winner
4th-womens masters overall winner
5th-big bob and myself
6th-womens 50 and over winner
last-dennis"big,bad" wolfe. 5th place last year in the mr. O.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

why didn't you take your shirt off with ol Bob????


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2008)

the other half said:


> a little info on the pics.
> 
> 5th-big bob and myself



Why is big bob wearing a Steelers jacket?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome.  looks like you had a fun time!  where are you going for your vacation in june?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 23, 2008)

Awww, great pics OH!! LOL'd at 'ass shots' ... oh dear ...


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks like you had fun.  Hit the bar much?


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Why is big bob wearing a Steelers jacket?


well after he saw my arms he asked to borrow my coat to hide his.


b_reed23 said:


> why didn't you take your shirt off with ol Bob????


some things need to stay out of view of the general public.


nadirmg said:


> awesome.  looks like you had a fun time!  where are you going for your vacation in june?


it was a blast, as always, i think that was our 9th year going to that show.
we are heading to negril, jamaica in june for our 10th ann.


SamEaston said:


> Awww, great pics OH!! LOL'd at 'ass shots' ... oh dear ...


there would have been lots more but katt had the camera for the ladies contest. i dont know why?


goob said:


> Looks like you had fun.  Hit the bar much?


that is only a few of the 90 pics that we took.  but we took  my daughter this year so we stayed pretty mellow after the shows were over.


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

no workout today, just 45 minutes on the stair climber and some asst. ab work.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 24, 2008)

10th anniversary?  NICE.
jamaica sounds great!

uuughh i don't know how you can do cardio.  and many times after a morning workout and a full day of work?!?!


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

as long as i dont have to come home first, im ok. i just go straight from the store.

todays 2 part leg workout.
box squats
w/u135-8
195-8
205-8
215-8

deads 
275-6
295-5
295-6

seated calves
90-3x8

went to work

went back to the gym
tanned
did some asst. ab work

leg ext.
240-3x8 w/ a 2 sec hold at the top

leg curls
130-3x8
4 count on the way down

then a super set of forearms
bench curls/behind the back curls/zottman curls
90-12/90-12/25-8
90-12-90-10/27.5-8
90-10/90-9/27.5-6

is it possible for your forearms to blow up.

then 30 minutes of walking on the treadmill 3.5 speed/4-10 incline.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, i think forearm blowup is possible. Its happened to me a couple of times, lol.

Great workout man, awesome pics too!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> 10th anniversary?  NICE.
> jamaica sounds great!
> 
> uuughh *i don't know how you can do cardio*.  and many times after a morning workout and a full day of work?!?!


I'm with ya bro, I think I'd rather be smacked in the face with a claw hammer than do cardio... O.K., that may be a little extreme... but you get my point.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> bench curls/behind the back curls/zottman curls
> 90-12/90-12/25-8
> 90-12-90-10/27.5-8
> 90-10/90-9/27.5-6
> ...



it is if you do that 
*ouch!*


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I'm with ya bro, I think I'd rather be smacked in the face with a claw hammer than do cardio... O.K., that may be a little extreme... but you get my point.


the tough day is mondays, we do a spinning class at 6 pm, but i have a few hours to kill after work, that makes it really hard to go. plus when we do our cardio, we get to watch all the people down below, and laugh at all the stupid stuff people do and what they wear.



lucifuge said:


> it is if you do that
> *ouch!*


 it hurt to hold the steering wheel on the way home.



Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i think forearm blowup is possible. Its happened to me a couple of times, lol.
> 
> Great workout man, awesome pics too!


thanks, we have alot more pics, just have to find time to post them.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2008)

i miss having cardio equipment upstairs like i did at my old gym, there was so much entertainment goin on downstairs that i never even needed my ipod!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> i miss having cardio equipment upstairs like i did at my old gym, there was so much entertainment goin on downstairs that i never even needed my ipod!!



 how are the calves doing? 

what is scary is that i know people sit up stairs doing their cardio and watching us.
we have had a few funny and scary things happen over the last couple of years that makes you wonder how many people saw it happen?!


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

todays workout
hs shoulder press
w/u80-6
110-8
115-8/8-a little help on the last one.

side lat raises
25-8
27.5-8/8

side cable pull down
27.5-3x8

bent over flys
15-8
17.5-8/8

shrugs
410-3x8 

got the day off, maybe a little cardio later.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking good as always OH.

I take it you will be draged kicking and screaming into 'total destruction 2008"?


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

yes i think we will do seperate workouts though. we are coming up with some ideas.  i think katt had a dream about it last night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> yes i think we will do seperate workouts though. we are coming up with some ideas.  i think katt had a dream about it last night.



So while katt is dreaming about workouts, you were dreaming about knockouts?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello!

Need to follow up and see what this "Total Destruction" is all about..  Hope it is a "specatator sport"..


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So while katt is dreaming about workouts, you were dreaming about knockouts?



knockout as in Adriana Lima...

nice workouts OH, those shrugs are getting pretty damn heavy!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Still doing Great w/o's I see Brother Half!!! Liked the pics, I met Bob at the Arnold Classic a couple of years ago!!! Hope all is well, your celebrating your 10th Anniversary??? CONGRATS my Friend!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So while katt is dreaming about workouts, you were dreaming about knockouts?


hey im am a man!!!!!! what can i say??????


countryboy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Need to follow up and see what this "Total Destruction" is all about..  Hope it is a "specatator sport"..


if we were smart i think we would be sitting this one out also.



Scarface30 said:


> knockout as in Adriana Lima...
> 
> nice workouts OH, those shrugs are getting pretty damn heavy!


thats what happens when katt writes the workout. damn her!!!!!



Archangel said:


> Still doing Great w/o's I see Brother Half!!! Liked the pics, I met Bob at the Arnold Classic a couple of years ago!!! Hope all is well, your celebrating your 10th Anniversary??? CONGRATS my Friend!!!


 i also met another guy that was wearing an mr. olympia jacket from 2007( a big black guy named bill) he was excited to see my steelers jacket cause he grew up there. if it wouldnt have been for the other 5000 people there, i think we would have talked forever. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

I'M THE # THOUSAND POST!!!!!   WOOT WOOT!!!  YEAH BABY!!!  


wadda I win.... huh, huh.. wadda I win...  oh gawd.. that sounded like Danny.


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

a free trip to JAMAICA (with goob) while i stay home with the dogs.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2008)

....how are the calves?? hard to tell...I keep torturing them...


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> a free trip to JAMAICA (with goob) while i stay home with the dogs.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 26, 2008)

goob said:


>





Just keeps getting better and better..


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

OH - when you go on holiday are you going to be one of those people who wears mirrored sunglasses so you can watch all the ladies without them noticing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Terrible


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> OH - when you go on holiday are you going to be one of those people who wears mirrored sunglasses so you can watch all the ladies without them noticing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I long ago eschewed them in favour of mirrored binoclers.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

goob said:


>


 


OMG!!!!!!!!!! That is fucking hilarious! I almost spit out oatmeal everywhere!!!!!


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! That is fucking hilarious! I almost spit out oatmeal everywhere!!!!!


 
Aim to please.......I guess that's what he's doing >....


----------



## the other half (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


>


damn boy, you need to put some weight on!!!!



countryboy said:


> Just keeps getting better and better..


 like a lost cat, if you dont pay attention to him, he might go away.



SamEaston said:


> OH - when you go on holiday are you going to be one of those people who wears mirrored sunglasses so you can watch all the ladies without them noticing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think that you go to a place like jamaica to get pissed at people for looking at you. 
besides, looking is ok, staring is not cool, drooling, will get my ass kicked.



b_reed23 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! That is fucking hilarious! I almost spit out oatmeal everywhere!!!!!


that would have been totally sick, cool, but sick!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 28, 2008)

todays workout

db press
w/u55-8
80-3x8

db incline 
70-8/8/7

flys
55-8/8/7

dips
bw+25
8/6/6
bw-3

one arm rope push downs
30-3x8

one arm overhead ext.
30-3x8

going to do spinning tonight at 6 pm.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Geez, your chest must be destroyed.  Great job, man!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays workout
> 
> db press
> w/u55-8
> ...



damn? on the quest for a d cup bro? HAHA NICE WORK!!! my arms woudl've fallen off after all that! good lord! THEN SPINNING?!

i'm throwing up the white flag on this one... enjoy that cardio! HAHA


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

that workout was freaking awsome!!!

sorry about the oatmeal all over your journal, but every time I see that stick man I laugh my ass off...easily amused I guess you could say


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

Seriously, like the others said - why do you hate your chest so much that youd do that to it? 

Fantastic workout there


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Geez, your chest must be destroyed.  Great job, man!


 i was hoping to destroy it more, but we ate to good this last weekend and my energy level was pretty low. we only had 1 cheat  meal, rather than like last weekend, when we had 3 days of cheat meals.



thewicked said:


> damn? on the quest for a d cup bro? HAHA NICE WORK!!! my arms woudl've fallen off after all that! good lord! THEN SPINNING?! .
> 
> i'm throwing up the white flag on this one... enjoy that cardio! HAHA


my daughter says that she hates it when she see someone with man boobs. so im trying to make her life miserable


b_reed23 said:


> that workout was freaking awsome!!!
> 
> sorry about the oatmeal all over your journal, but every time I see that stick man I laugh my ass off...easily amused I guess you could say


thanks b. i find him to be rather disgusting. and just a small twinge of jealousy.



Gazhole said:


> Seriously, like the others said - why do you hate your chest so much that youd do that to it?
> 
> Fantastic workout there


katt writes the workouts, and she is the first set, so i just follow her and do what she does.



countryboy said:


> Nice...



thanks cb, how are things going for yourself?


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2008)

todays workout


pullups
bw+10-6/6/3

bent over rows
125-8
145-8
155-8
i think i will stick with the 155 for sets of 3

seated cable rows dual pulley
60-8/8
70-8

hyper ext.
50-8
60-8/8

bb curl
90-8/8/6

drag curls
60-6/8/8
i pussed out on the first set.

concentrations
27.5-8/8/8

cardio after work, and some forearms and abs


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

Those bent over roes are seriously strong.  Workouts really kicking it up a few notches.  Awesome stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent last 2 w/o's BRother Half, very nice indeed!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

strong workout!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

solid workouts in here OH you've got some nice pullups going on in here...boy do I miss doing them


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice job!


How's things going..??  Painful but progressing..   (good pain)

Just finished the first set of the split routine..  Intense to say the least..


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

what's up, OH? i've been out for a bit, but you're still going strong in here!  i think i've said it before but i don't know how you work out in the AM and then do cardio in the PM.

what drives you to such insanity??  oh wait... i know what.. or should i say 'who'.


----------



## the other half (May 1, 2008)

todays first half workout

box squats
w/u135-8
205-8
225-8
245-8

deadlifts-sumo stance
245-6
265-6/6

forza sldl
180-8
230-6
250-6

going back in a couple of hours to finish leg curls, ext. and calves. and yes do cardio.
we have 6 weeks till "JAMAICA MON".  so i have to start get rid of a few more fat lbs.  10 lb. in 6 weeks, is it possible with out losing any muscle. 
i hope so.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> we have 6 weeks till "JAMAICA MON".  so i have to start get rid of a few more fat lbs.  10 lb. in 6 weeks, is it possible with out losing any muscle.
> i hope so.



Trying to look good for all the hot women?


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

Way to go!

Doing the 2 times a day thing still..  WOW!

I am glad I don't have your trainer..


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

Take your BCAAs at 30g a day and youll hold onto that muscle.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

I agree w/Brother Brutus!!! Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

I bet your glutes/hams where screaming uncle after that workout! those are some nice deads OH


----------



## the other half (May 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Those bent over roes are seriously strong.  Workouts really kicking it up a few notches.  Awesome stuff.


thanks bro. just trying to get ready for TDW2008.



Archangel said:


> Excellent last 2 w/o's BRother Half, very nice indeed!!!


thanks arch. 



b_reed23 said:


> strong workout!!!


hey b, what up?



Scarface30 said:


> solid workouts in here OH you've got some nice pullups going on in here...boy do I miss doing them


i gonna do them for awhile then might go back to bw and see how i have progressed.



countryboy said:


> Nice job!
> 
> How's things going..??  Painful but progressing..   (good pain)
> 
> Just finished the first set of the split routine..  Intense to say the least..


thats just it, sometimes it feels like a damn job!!!!! but going pretty good.





nadirmg said:


> what's up, OH? i've been out for a bit, but you're still going strong in here!  i think i've said it before but i don't know how you work out in the AM and then do cardio in the PM.
> 
> what drives you to such insanity??  oh wait... i know what.. or should i say 'who'.


she helps, but one of these days i have to stick to my goal of years ago and get to 10% bf.


----------



## the other half (May 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Trying to look good for all the hot women?


no just one hot woman



countryboy said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Doing the 2 times a day thing still..  WOW!
> 
> I am glad I don't have your trainer..


i wouldnt trade her for anything. well almost!



Brutus_G said:


> Take your BCAAs at 30g a day and youll hold onto that muscle.


just that simple. cool.



Archangel said:


> I agree w/Brother Brutus!!! Good lookin w/o my Friend!!!


im really liking the legs these days. dont know why, but i guess that is a good thing.



Scarface30 said:


> I bet your glutes/hams where screaming uncle after that workout! those are some nice deads OH


thanks scar. so am i the only one that after a good workout, later in the day they flex their muscles to see if they are sore enough to cramp up?
cause i did that and sure as shit my hams about fucking snapped when i tried to staighten my leg back out.


----------



## the other half (May 2, 2008)

yesterday i had to go back to the gym and finish the leg workout.

leg curl/leg ext/calves s/s
130-8/240-8/90-15
130-8/240-8/90-12
140-8/240-8/90-12
leg curl was with a slow resistance, and leg ext was with a 2 sec pause at the top of the movement.

then 40 minutes of treadmill-325 cal.
and asst ab work.


----------



## the other half (May 2, 2008)

todays workout.

hs shoulder press
110-8
115-8
120-6

side lat raises db
27.5-3x8

front raises db
30-8
32.5-8x2

bent over db flyes
15-3x8

shrugs
410-10/8/7

went home and had breakfast, took daughter to school and went back to the gym and did some more abs and 45 min on the stair climber-575 cal.

now to enjoy some sunshine on my day off.


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> no just one hot woman
> 
> .


----------



## the other half (May 2, 2008)

i think i would have take the bandana off his/her head and use it to cover my eyes, and i still dont know if i would enjoy it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

rofl  i would not enjoy it as long as i knew what.... it was.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Good lookin w/o BRother Half!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

Good Looking workouts..  Love the dedication.

Still a great motivator!


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

God, im scarred for life with the sight of them thighs 

Bleedin' eck ... are we sure that's a woman?? Someone better check. Im sending Goob in ...


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays workout.
> 
> hs shoulder press
> 110-8
> ...



youve become a cardio maniac OH.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> God, im scarred for life with the sight of them thighs
> 
> Bleedin' eck ... are we sure that's a woman?? Someone better check. Im sending Goob in ...


 
  I have strict standards y'know.......


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


> I have strict standards y'know.......



So I've heard.  As long as it walks, crawls, swims, or hasn't been dead too long.


----------



## katt (May 3, 2008)

damn!  That baby's really got back!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

i'd be telling her to back the hell off.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

nice shoulder session OH

that picture is scary!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

whoa...thats a whole lotta woman


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

do those legs even belong to the mid section??  uh..  like WOW


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

no w/o posting for 3 days?


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> no w/o posting for 3 days?



ha, fooled you.

well we took the weekend off, no spinning or anything fun. katt and my daughter walked "bloomsday" but i had to work.  she was a bit tired this morning, so we went and workout tonight.

got to throw a "thank you" out there to mr. ARCHANGEL. we stole your r/p workout. felt pretty good, we will see how we feel tomorrow.

flatbar bench
w/u115-6
w/u185-4
205-7/3/2

incline db press
65-15/5/2

pec deck
160-13/7/3

close grip bench
155-7/4/3

push downs-straight bar
85-13/7/5

bw dips
12/6/3

did a 30 second r/p between sets.
ok, didnt really know where to start most of the weights, but i think that we did pretty good.
did 15 minutes of cardio warmup to start. 

now just 11 hours till our next workout.


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Half!!!


thanks arch. and how is the iron treating you these days?



countryboy said:


> Good Looking workouts..  Love the dedication.
> 
> Still a great motivator!


im just taggin along for the ride. i dont really enjoy this stuff, but if i get to see katt doing bent over rows, what the hell, its worth getting out of bed for.



JailHouse said:


> youve become a cardio maniac OH.


i like my food to much, to be able to loose weight without doing cardio would be impossible.



Scarface30 said:


> nice shoulder session OH
> 
> that picture is scary!


i dont think that i deserve to have my journal "horrored" up with the likes of that kind of scary shit!!!!!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

205x15 is strong as hell OH!


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 205x15 is strong as hell OH!



well sorry to disappoint, but i put in the wrong numbers. hope that doesnt tarnish what everyone thinks of me.


----------



## the other half (May 6, 2008)

todays workout.

pullups
bw+10-6/5/3
bw-4

t bar rows
90-8
115-8
125-8
30 sec r/i
next time i will stick with 125 for three sets 

rack pulls
w/u225-5
335-5x5
15 sec on r/i

seated db curls
45-10/8/5
30 sec. r/i

prone incline curl
60-12/7/5
30 sec. r/i


----------



## StanUk (May 6, 2008)

Nice looking rack pulls man


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> well sorry to disappoint, but i put in the wrong numbers. hope that doesnt tarnish what everyone thinks of me.



..  dunno..  can rust tarnish??    




J/K - nice workout there


----------



## the other half (May 6, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Nice looking rack pulls man


thanks man, that 15 sec. r/i just about kick my ass. after 2 sets i was like this is ok, after 3 i was like "oh shit", and after 4 i was "fuck, the 5th set is gonna hurt", and after the last one i felt like i couldnt straighten my back out. 



countryboy said:


> ..  dunno..  can rust tarnish??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you have been hanging around the journals to long. you seem to have really picked up on the "flipping shit" to people. 
but that is ok, we need to be humbled every now and then.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Awesome w/o BRother Half, like I said in your wifes journal, ya gotta love the rest/pause thing!!!


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays workout.
> 
> pullups
> bw+10-6/5/3
> ...


 
 You know that your version of 'rack pulls' can be construed as sexual harrasment??  Or so I heard, you took the name too literally.

Just kidding, excellent workout as usual.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays workout.
> 
> pullups
> bw+10-6/5/3
> ...



would ya look at those SHORT RIs... damn dude.  how quick did you finish that workout?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 6, 2008)

good times!


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o BRother Half, like I said in your wifes journal, ya gotta love the rest/pause thing!!!


no, i love my wife, the rest/pause "thing" is more of a sick damented(sp)type addiction!!!! and it is obviouslt contagious.



goob said:


> You know that your version of 'rack pulls' can be construed as sexual harrasment??  Or so I heard, you took the name too literally.
> 
> Just kidding, excellent workout as usual.


no rackpulls was right, the sexual one i do are called rack "tuggs" or rack "nibbles"



nadirmg said:


> would ya look at those SHORT RIs... damn dude.  how quick did you finish that workout?


trust me, it didnt finish fast enough for the way i was feeling. it kicked my ass.



b_reed23 said:


> good times!


always good times to be had here!!!!!! and you are always invited.


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

ok, so todays workout was a combo 5x5 with short r/i and r/p.
katt was getting me back for calling her a "hoochie". believe that?

icarian hack slide machine
w/u 180-8
290-5x5 with 30 sec rest

seated sled press
440-20/8/6
15 sec r/p

sldl
205-10/7/4
15 sec r/p

hs alt. leg curl
45-14/8/8
fuck these hurt

hs calf raises
100-12/6/5n1/3
15-sec r/p

i actually felt a little quizzy on the way home.
what lesson did i learn today. 

i will not call katt a "hoochie"
i will not call katt a "hoochie"
i will not call katt a "hoochie"
i will not call katt a "hoochie"
i will not call katt a "hoochie"


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

So, that damn hoochie was torturing you, huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2008)

goob said:


> So, that damn hoochie was torturing you, huh?



Im getting that impression to.


----------



## katt (May 7, 2008)

goob said:


> So, that damn hoochie was torturing you, huh?







Brutus_G said:


> Im getting that impression to.








But it was so funny to see the pain & agony on his face on those last sets...


----------



## JailHouse (May 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok, so todays workout was a combo 5x5 with short r/i and r/p.
> katt was getting me back for calling her a "hoochie". believe that?
> 
> icarian hack slide machine
> ...



I felt the same way today OH.  Nice intensity.


----------



## the other half (May 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I felt the same way today OH.  Nice intensity.



 holy shit my hammies are tight today. i hope that you get to enjoy that feeling also.


----------



## the other half (May 8, 2008)

todays workout

standing bb military press
100-5x5 w/ 30 sec rest

db side lat raises
25-15/6/4-15 sec r/p

db front raises
30-15/7/6-15 sec r/p

db one arm rear lat raise
20-15/8/7-15 sec r/p

shrugs
360-14/8/5-15 sec r/p

after this week i can honestly say that i dont recall the last time that i have had doms in different parts of my body on the same day all week long.
it feels really good. kinda.?.?


----------



## katt (May 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> i can honestly say that i dont recall the last time that i have had *DOMS* in different parts of my body. it feels really good. kinda.?.?



  I think Doms needs to explain himself here...


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

WooHoo..   Great job on "the Dominatrix" workout... (SP?)  [aka "Hoochie's revenge]

Yup, love the R/P's..

I believe you said it before as well, get in, get it done, go home.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> i can honestly say that i dont recall the last time that i have had doms in different parts of my body on the same day all week long.
> *it feels really good.  *kinda.?.?







katt said:


> I think Doms needs to explain himself here...




I think TOH needs to do a little explaining too.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

Something tells me TOH is enjoying Arch's r/p program.


----------



## nadirmg (May 8, 2008)

i can see how you were feeling queasy... man that's a brutal regiment you've got going on there.  do you drink a w/o shake or something during your workouts?

if i wasn't drinking something i don't know if i'd be able to pull off short RIs like you're doing.  nice stuff, man!


----------



## goob (May 8, 2008)

katt said:


> I think Doms needs to explain himself here...


 
 Great spot katt....

He gets around, this DOMS...


----------



## Brutus_G (May 8, 2008)

katt said:


> I think Doms needs to explain himself here...



What's that saying once you get a taste of DOMS you never go back?


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

Nice shrugage OH


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

katt said:


> I think Doms needs to explain himself here...



Sometimes I really regret choosing DOMS as a name here.  But then some hot woman in the Journals mentions how she had DOMS in her ass and then I'm okay with it again.


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Sometimes I really regret choosing DOMS as a name here.  But then some hot woman in the Journals mentions how she had DOMS in her ass and then I'm okay with it again.



Yeah, DOMS is like the rain in Scotland ... theres never a day passes without some 

 OH, hope you're well!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## the other half (May 12, 2008)

yall!!!!!

here is todays workout.

flat bench
w/u115-6
w/u185-5
205-7/3/2
30 sec. rest int.

incline db press
70-14/3/0
i was spent,and katt tried to help me get it up, but it wasnt happinen.

pec deck
165-13/3/2

close grip bench
155-7/2/3

push downs-wide grip
90-12/5/3
to much lean at the end.

bench dips
50-20/8/5

after first exercise, all the rest were 15 sec. rest int.
and once agian my ass got kicked.


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Half, your r/p are lookin Great!!! How they feelin???


----------



## the other half (May 13, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Half, your r/p are lookin Great!!! How they feelin???



hey arch, how are things?

the r/ps? nothing like having your ass handed to you on a silver platter.
the muscles soreness(i refuse to use the terms DOMS anymore)was brutal last week. hopefully this week it wont be as bad, ya, right!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (May 13, 2008)

todays workout

pullups
bw+10-7/3
bw-2

t-bar rows
115-11/4/4
15 sec r/p

rack pulls
355-5x5
30 sec r/p

seated db curls
45-11/5/4
15 sec r/p

prone incline bb curl
60-12/7/5
15 sec r/p
these just plain ass hurt at the end

forearm curl over bench
60-10
behind back
60-8

did spinning and asst. abs last night, and will do more tonight.

diet, i figure if i get rid of all the shit we ate last week i will lose 10 pounds this week


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2008)

the other half said:


> katt tried to help me get it up, but it wasnt happinen.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

Great w/o Brother Half!!! Don't worry, the soreness sticks w/you LOL!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

the other half said:


> yall!!!!!



lol

TOH, wow dude.  i like the rack pullination you've got going there.  those seated db curls will burn your bis up like crazy, huh?  nice stuff, man


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

nice Rack Pull OH....how are things going?? Did you have a chocolate feast this weekend too??


----------



## the other half (May 15, 2008)

ya, trust me, chocolate doenst come into this house without me knowing about it. thats what i love about katt. her eyes are always bigger that than her stomach, so i get to have mine plus what ever she doesnt finish. i dont know if that is a good thing or not.


----------



## the other half (May 15, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> lol
> 
> TOH, wow dude.  i like the rack pullination you've got going there.  those seated db curls will burn your bis up like crazy, huh?  nice stuff, man


if you havent tried those prone incline curls, ya have to do it. they will kick your ass.



Archangel said:


> Great w/o Brother Half!!! Don't worry, the soreness sticks w/you LOL!!!


just what i wanted to hear. my back was so tight after that last workout. then i had to work all day long downstacking a 450 piece produce load. fun.



Triple Threat said:


>


thats exactly what i said. i think it has to do with her technique. she isnt very gently.


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

todays workout

hack slide machine
w/u90-5
w/u180-5
290-5x5w/30 sec int.

incline leg press-feet high
630-15/8/5-15 sec. int.

sldl
205-10/8/6-15 sec. int.

hs alternate leg curl
45-14/8/7
one after another

hs calf raises
100-12/9/6-15 sec int.

does anyone else love that nice tight feeling that you get in the hamstrings after doing your legs. we were walking out of the gym and my calves and hams felt like they were one long muscle about ready to snap.


----------



## katt (May 16, 2008)

Whatever dude.... you could have worked harder....


----------



## nadirmg (May 16, 2008)

is it just me, or are your numbers going up?


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

katt said:


> Whatever dude.... you could have worked harder....


dont make me call you that "H" word agian!!!!!!!!!!



nadirmg said:


> is it just me, or are your numbers going up?


i dont  know if they are going up, or if it is that we keep changing our program every month.  but i def. feel better and stronger. but we will go with your assesment.


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Excellent w/o BRother Half!!! I also love the feeling of the legs when your done!!! Kinda like your calves don't want to stretch so your feet just stomp around like an idiot, LOL, good stuff!!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 16, 2008)

2morrow is gunna be ruff OH.  Nothing like leg doms.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

> does anyone else love that nice tight feeling that you get in the hamstrings after doing your legs. we were walking out of the gym and my calves and hams felt like they were one long muscle about ready to snap.


 

how about that feeling when you walk out of the gym...step off the curb, and your quads decide to "twitch"  my only thought is "holy shit...I'm going down!!!"


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays workout
> 
> 
> does anyone else love that nice tight feeling that you get in the hamstrings after doing your legs. we were walking out of the gym and my calves and hams felt like they were one long muscle about ready to snap.


 
Whatever you do, don't let them snap.  Last time that happend to me I went 35ft in the air. "Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No.  It's just one sexy mothafucka with mutilated legs...."


----------



## the other half (May 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Half!!! I also love the feeling of the legs when your done!!! Kinda like your calves don't want to stretch so your feet just stomp around like an idiot, LOL, good stuff!!!



and i always get sore on the first day(lack of water, im thinking), so by half way thru the day, i start walking with "THE WALK".


----------



## the other half (May 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 2morrow is gunna be ruff OH.  Nothing like leg doms.


 when people see me walking, they probably think that katt had her way with me the night before.



b_reed23 said:


> how about that feeling when you walk out of the gym...step off the curb, and your quads decide to "twitch"  my only thought is "holy shit...I'm going down!!!"


yes, that first step can always be a bad one!!!!!



goob said:


> Whatever you do, don't let them snap.  Last time that happend to me I went 35ft in the air. "Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No.  It's just one sexy mothafucka with mutilated legs...."



ok, you just keep believing that.


----------



## the other half (May 18, 2008)

todays workout.

bb military press
w/u80-6
100-4x5-1x4 with a little bounce to help
20 sec r/p

db side lat raises
30-10/5/3
15 sec r/p
will i was supposed to do 25 lbs. on this not 30, but hey what the heck.

db front raise-palms down
30-15/8/7
15 sec r/p

one arm db rear lat raise
20-20/10/7
15 sec r/p
bump it up next time. but dam these start to burn. and the hand grip starts to go after all the dumb bell action

forza shrugs
360-12/7/5
15 sec. r/p

now to have fun doing outdoor stuff with my daughter(cleaning the garage)
and going shopping.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Brother Half!!! Your rear laterals are great, gotta love the burn they produce!!! Whats a Forza shrug???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2008)

That is a bunch of weight on shrugs OH...great workout!!


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Brother Half!!! Your rear laterals are great, gotta love the burn they produce!!! Whats a Forza shrug???


its a name brand of a deadlift-shrug rack. you rack the weights on the sides and it has handles that come out to about mid thigh. i just need to take a pic of it and post it. we cant find one on the computer.



b_reed23 said:


> That is a bunch of weight on shrugs OH...great workout!!


thanks b, it was a pretty good workout. but i always seem to get a head ache after doing heavy shrugs, from my neck getting tight.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

another kick ass worout man...katt must be brutal in the gym LOL!

but its working def looks like your numbers are going up...your gonna need it to drag out that 6x6 way up in the hill tops LOL.  and if your nice I may come out and help ya


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

todays workout.

flat bench
w/u115-6
w/u165-6
205-8/3/2
30-sec r/p

incline db
70-/14/4/4
15-sec r/p
had a guy spot me on these. and he did alittle to much lifting for me.

pec deck
165-13/9/3
15 sec r/p

cg bench
155-7/3/1
15 sec r/p

wide grip push downs
90-10/5/3
15 sec r/p

dips
bw +25-7/2
bw-1

ok, we did shoulders yesterday, and i think that played a big factor in our workout today. 
going back to do cardio this morning. fun,fun.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> another kick ass worout man...katt must be brutal in the gym LOL!
> 
> but its working def looks like your numbers are going up...your gonna need it to drag out that 6x6 way up in the hill tops LOL.  and if your nice I may come out and help ya



we never pass up volunteer help when it comes to packing out an elk out of the mountains.

it fun having her for a workout partner, we both push each other when we need it most. plus she is alot easier to look at than a male w/o partner.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> we never pass up volunteer help when it comes to packing out an elk out of the mountains.
> 
> it fun having her for a workout partner, we both push each other when we need it most. plus she is alot easier to look at than a male w/o partner.



you tell me when ill fly out and git r done hombre!

and yea ya got a point there...eye candy is always nice LOL


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Half!!! I also love the feeling of the legs when your done!!! Kinda like your calves don't want to stretch so your feet just stomp around like an idiot, LOL, good stuff!!!



I personally enjoy doing the old man walk for like 6 days then i hit em again!


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I personally enjoy doing the old man walk for like 6 days then i hit em again!


yes but you have to remember, i am an old man!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

those are great push downs OH....


that forza shrug machine sounds like our hammer strength name brand....the handles are too far out to be comfy for my shoulders!


----------



## the other half (May 20, 2008)

today workout

pull ups
bw-8/6/5
had a little pain in the shoulder so i just went with bw today

t bar rows
115-11/6/4
15 sec r/p

rack pulls
w/u-225-5
355-3x5/1x4
15 sec r/p
was supposed to do 5x5, and 30 sec r/p but i messed up the r/p and consequently didnt get my 5x5.
i am such a dumb ass

seated db curls
47.5-10/4/3
15 sec rp

prone incline curl bb
60-11/3/2
15 sec r/p

that was more than enough for me today.
having the pain in the shoulder just took away a bit of the mental focus.
tomorrow is a day off from the iron, just cardio. yaaaaa baby!!!!!!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 20, 2008)

gj on the chest and back.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2008)

solid workout there bro!  nice numbers your moving!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> gj on the chest and back.



Im gonna have to go with JH here. whats this yeah Cardio shit lol?


----------



## JailHouse (May 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Im gonna have to go with JH here. whats this yeah Cardio shit lol?



lol I never thought Id see OH a cardio junky, or monkey.


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

nice work on the rack pulls
you may not have gotten the 5x5, but it's still damned good, especially with 15 sec RI's


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Word.   Some great numbers recently.  Katt must have added barb wire to the whip....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2008)

Are you still going to spinning classes with Katt?? Nice numbers on the workout btw...


----------



## the other half (May 22, 2008)

todays workout

hack slide
w/u-180-5
290-5x5
20 sec r/p

seated leg press-feet high on platform
680-15/7/4
15 sec r/p
katt starts getting alittle worried with this weight.

slds
205-8/6/6
15 sec r/p

h.s. alt leg curl
50-15/6/4
15 sec r/p

h.s. calf raises
100-14/9/7
15 sec r/p

god how i hate the shaky legs syndrome. unless its after sex.


----------



## the other half (May 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> gj on the chest and back.


thanks man, i'm just trying to keep up with the rest of the peeps.



DeadBolt said:


> solid workout there bro!  nice numbers your moving!


gotta try to look good for jamaica. i think that i am past that point, aint gonna happen.



Brutus_G said:


> Im gonna have to go with JH here. whats this yeah Cardio shit lol?


hey brutus, i was happy that it was just a cardio day and not a weight, cardio day. as sick as it sounds, i dont like doing cardio till i get there and get it started, then i like it.



JailHouse said:


> lol I never thought Id see OH a cardio junky, or monkey.


if you ever  saw me run, you would think monkey. 
plus i dont know if you could call it cardio, its more  like fat burning, my ankle hurts to  much when i do any kind of running. sucks being a fat bastard.



lucifuge said:


> nice work on the rack pulls
> you may not have gotten the 5x5, but it's still damned good, especially with 15 sec RI's


 tell that to my back, damn those are brutal.



goob said:


> Word.   Some great numbers recently.  Katt must have added barb wire to the whip....


no, electric barb wire



b_reed23 said:


> Are you still going to spinning classes with Katt?? Nice numbers on the workout btw...


trying to do the spinning, but this last monday i had to work, and next monday is memorial day and i think they close the gym at noon. but i will still hit the stair climber a couple of times this weekend.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

You dont like weight days?


----------



## the other half (May 23, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> You dont like weight days?


no,i love weight days, i was just happy that i didnt have to do both and go to work.


----------



## the other half (May 23, 2008)

last workout of the week.

bb military press
105-4x5/1x4
20 sec r/p

db side lat raises
27.5-12/5/4
15 sec r/p

db front raises palms down
32.5-8/5/5
15 sec r/p

db one arm rear lat raises
22.5-12/8/6
15 sec r/p

shrugs
360-12/7/5
15 sec r/p

up the weights on a couple of exercises, could definetly feel the difference through out the workout.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Fantastic w/o's in here Brother Half!!! You guys are really taking to the r/p thing!!! Have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

Oooooo.. that looks very painful.  20 sec RI's are absolutely killer.  Great work.  Katt must have had two whips...


----------



## Brutus_G (May 24, 2008)

Looking brutal TOH great shoulder session.


----------



## the other half (May 25, 2008)

View attachment 24997
a new photo taken on may 23, 2008

View attachment 24998
the forza deadlift and shrug rack.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2008)

Holy shit, you're looking pretty damn good there!


----------



## JailHouse (May 25, 2008)

damn OH u have a lot of muscle!  How tall are you?


----------



## the other half (May 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Holy shit, you're looking pretty damn good there!


thanks man, its all the mirrors. my arms are only 11 inches round.



JailHouse said:


> damn OH u have a lot of muscle!  How tall are you?


 getting there, but still have a long way to go, i am 6 feet and about 197. hoping to get to 190 by our trip.


----------



## lucifuge (May 27, 2008)

lookin solid
good work man!


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2008)

Brother Half, NICE Gun there my Friend!!! Your 6' huh??? Wish I could get down to 197, well actually my goal is about 205-208, Best Wishes to you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> lookin solid
> good work man!


 thanks lucifuge, as you know,its just trying to keep up with the youngsters around here, and as you know that isnt easy. but lets see what they look like in 15 or 20 years.



Archangel said:


> Brother Half, NICE Gun there my Friend!!! Your 6' huh??? Wish I could get down to 197, well actually my goal is about 205-208, Best Wishes to you and yours my Friend!!!


much appreciated, i was going to do one of your flex poses, but i dont have the tats to make it look as good. shit if i got down to the bf% you will be at at 205-208, i would only weigh about 170. i think  im running about 15-17% fb right now.(thats a generous estimate).


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

todays workout.
i thought it would have been alittle better since we hadnt been to the gym since last friday. still felt like a pretty good workout.

flat bench
w/u115-6
w/u165-6
205-5/4/2
30 sec r/p

incline db
75-10/2/1
this one is really hard for katt to spot, and there was only another couple standing there and i asked the guy for help and it just didnt really work.
but no one got hurt so that is the good part.

pec dec
165-12/5/2

cg bench
155-8/4/2

cable pushdowns-straight bar
90-10/4/3

dips
bw+25-8/3/1

cardio and tanning before i go to work at 12:30


----------



## Brutus_G (May 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> View attachment 24997
> a new photo taken on may 23, 2008
> 
> View attachment 24998
> the forza deadlift and shrug rack.



Looking thick Bro! What is your arm measurement?


----------



## JailHouse (May 28, 2008)

your benching is supreme.


----------



## goob (May 28, 2008)

Lookin solid as hell there OH.  Katts whip works wonders.

I don't suppose she wants to whip me about?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

hey beefcake...lookin big man!!

solid workouts in here as always!


----------



## the other half (May 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Looking thick Bro! What is your arm measurement?


dont know for sure, we havent done measurements since last summer. i'm thinkin maybe 14.5 unflexed, flexed 16+. i hope!!!


JailHouse said:


> your benching is supreme.


i dont know about that, it is definetely my weak spot.



goob said:


> Lookin solid as hell there OH.  Katts whip works wonders.
> 
> I don't suppose she wants to whip me about?


thanks goob, she said for a "small" fee, that she would be more than willing to give you the ultimate workout with the whip with barbs. suuuccckkkkeeerrrrr.......you have no clue what you just brought upon  yourself.



DeadBolt said:


> hey beefcake...lookin big man!!
> 
> solid workouts in here as always!


really you shouldnt have. i havent been called beefcake since the last time we went to a gay bar in vegas. but from a fellow hunter i will take any compliment.


----------



## the other half (May 29, 2008)

todays workout

wg pullups
bw+10-7/6/4

t-bar rows
125-9/4/3
up 10 lbs.
15 sec r/p

rack pulls
w/u185-5
w/u275-5
355-5x5
20 sec r/p

seated db curls
47.5-9/4/3
15 sec r/p

prone incline bb curl
65-9/4/1 and 2-".5"- these do count right?
15 sec r/p
up 5 lbs. 
katt was laughing at me at the end of these.

and more cardio and abs before work today.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> really you shouldnt have. i havent been called beefcake since the last time we went to a gay bar in vegas. but from a fellow hunter i will take any compliment.





Maybe I will take some measurments this weekend now ya got me curious LOL...haven't done my info in ages!


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

Hey OH! You have huge arms in that photo. You're just being modest i reckon, you look really good!

So the 15s RI's; did you add them in because you were running short of time in the gym or just for something different?? How long does a session take you now, without cardio?

Great benching, especially with the r/p. Stop being hard on yourself


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Maybe I will take some measurments this weekend now ya got me curious LOL...haven't done my info in ages!




OMFG.... you think  you're laughing.... you should have seen me...


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Lookin solid as hell there OH.  Katts whip works wonders.
> 
> I don't suppose she wants to whip me about?


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Sweet w/o's Brother half!!! Don't sell yourself short, you got some Big Guns, flex and show 'em off!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2008)

was'sup, you sexy beast...lookin' pretty good in that pic, bro...you know...athletic wise...not the homo, I want to go shopping for curtains with you kind of good...


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, you sexy beast...lookin' pretty good in that pic, bro...you know...athletic wise...not the homo, I want to go shopping for curtains with you kind of good...



Oh my god its Burner!! How you doing man??

Speaking of which, am i looking good enough to go shopping with?? Or maybe not for curtains, maybe for like ... hair dye or something ...


----------



## the other half (May 30, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey OH! You have huge arms in that photo. You're just being modest i reckon, you look really good!
> 
> 
> So the 15s RI's; did you add them in because you were running short of time in the gym or just for something different?? How long does a session take you now, without cardio?
> ...


hey sammie, good to have you back.
we went to the r/p workout, just for a change till our vacation. then on to another program. but we are really liking it. in a weird sort of way. and dont worry im not to hard on myself, i save that for katt.



Archangel said:


> Sweet w/o's Brother half!!! Don't sell yourself short, you got some Big Guns, flex and show 'em off!!!


i will save that for down in jamaica. see if i can impress any women. then katt will come up and flex and put me to shame. 



Burner02 said:


> was'sup, you sexy beast...lookin' pretty good in that pic, bro...you know...athletic wise...not the homo, I want to go shopping for curtains with you kind of good...


what up burner. if you like that pic, i also took one right after i got out of the shower. would you like me to send that one to u?



SamEaston said:


> Oh my god its Burner!! How you doing man??
> 
> Speaking of which, am i looking good enough to go shopping with?? Or maybe not for curtains, maybe for like ... hair dye or something ...


i was thinking more like nail polish, and a wig(blonde of course)


----------



## the other half (May 30, 2008)

todays workout
bb milf press
105-5x5
20 sec r/p

db side lat raise
27.5-12/5/4

db front raise palms down
32.5-10/5/5

one arm rear lat raise
25-12/8/6

shrugs
360-12/6/4

missed one workout this week so we will see if we can get legs in on sat. or sunday.

everybody have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2008)

the other half said:


> what up burner. if you like that pic, i also took one right after i got out of the shower. would you like me to send that one to u?


ok....feel free to let out your inner George Michael to...someone else...


Was'up, mi amigo...looks like good things have been happening for you in the gym!


Hiya Sam....heh...of course you do....wait...does that mean u have more pics put up? ......excuse me...gotta....go check a journal...


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> You're just being modest i reckon, you look really good!


reckon? Um...that's not the proper...Queen's English? That's good ol'e 'Yank hillbilly speak right thar!
Git 'er DONE!


----------



## SamEaston (May 31, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> reckon? Um...that's not the proper...Queen's English? That's good ol'e 'Yank hillbilly speak right thar!
> Git 'er DONE!



 I can't help meself!

So why arn't you whoring your own journal, along with adding some workouts?? Huh, huh??? If you don't, i'll get the OH to send that photo he's been threatening you with


----------



## DeadBolt (May 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> what up burner. if you like that pic, i also took one right after i got out of the shower. would you like me to send that one to u?



 i just threw up in my mouth a little bit thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I can't help meself!
> 
> So why arn't you whoring your own journal, along with adding some workouts?? Huh, huh??? If you don't, i'll get the OH to send that photo he's been threatening you with


hey u!
Don't get a lot of time to get on here much anymore...I brought my work out gear w/ me and one of the guys wants to run in the evenings...
We hauled up 5 46" flat screens up a few flights of stairs among other things. legs wore out...


----------



## the other half (Jun 3, 2008)

well had a pretty good weekend, on saturdaymy daughter and i went for a mountian walk, looking for shed antlers, and then when we got home we had some lawn work to get done, before we had a BBQ with some friends, then had to work on sunday, so katt and i relaxed and watched "40 years old virgin", thats a riot. we missed leg day last week so we had to start with legs on monday. that really sucked.

6/2 leg day
hack sled
w/u180-6
290-5x5
30 sec r/p

incline leg press
680-15/7/5
15 sec r/p

sldl
205-10/6/5
15 sec r/p

hs alt. leg curl
50-12/7/4

hs calf raises
100-12/8/6
15 sec r/p

did spinning at 6 last night.


----------



## the other half (Jun 3, 2008)

todays workout pretty much sucked.
i really didnt eat anything after about 2 yesterday, and i have to have blood drawn today at 9 am, so i couldnt eat for 12 hours. no pre workout drink, no food, shitty metal attitude=piss poor workout

flat bench
w/u115-5
w/u165-5
205-5/3/2

incline db press
75-10/2
didnt feel it was worth katt or myself getting hurt by trying another set.

cable cross overs
50-8/4/2
35-4
had really bad form on these, so i dropped the weight and got a few with better form

close grip bench
135-8/4
got little pains in the shoulder-fuck that

cable push downs
85-10/6/5

bw dips
12-6-3

thank god thats over with.


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

count down...to.... Jamaica...... 8 more days..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

hey man dont sweat the workout...next week make sure you plan chest when you know you'll have plenty of rest and food and kill it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

katt said:


> count down...to.... Jamaica...... 8 more days..



  Have fun.  Are you still bringing TOH?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

so...................the workout on 5/30??? MILF press???  is that involving Katt in any way whatsoever?????


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey don't sell that w/o short Brother Half!!! Lookin good my Friend, keep at it and do what you guys do Best!!!


----------



## the other half (Jun 3, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> i just threw up in my mouth a little bit thanks!


hopefully you did just have a clam fish(thats from the 40 year old virgin)!!!!



katt said:


> count down...to.... Jamaica...... 8 more days..


you are taking me right??????



DeadBolt said:


> hey man dont sweat the workout...next week make sure you plan chest when you know you'll have plenty of rest and food and kill it!


yes we have to hit it hard next week, see if i can get a full body pump that will last for 2 weeks.



Triple Threat said:


> Have fun.  Are you still bringing TOH?


 don't give her any ideas. damn it, now i have to be on my best behavior for the next 10 days.



b_reed23 said:


> so...................the workout on 5/30??? MILF press???  is that involving Katt in any way whatsoever?????


i was wondering who would catch that.........i must say im suprised, i thought it would have been TT or goob. and yes it involves katt in alot of ways.



Archangel said:


> Hey don't sell that w/o short Brother Half!!! Lookin good my Friend, keep at it and do what you guys do Best!!!


thanks ARCH, we dont have bad workouts that often so i guess we cant complain when we do. at least we got there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

what can I say OH...I'm just an old horndog


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2008)

A MILF press!!!!!!????

How in GODS HONEST NAME, have I never heard of this exercise before.  I can't believe this has slipped me by.  I'm speechless.

How do you measure PR's though??   (With age...)


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL i read that as mil press for some reason. I bet you like the ROM on that exercise huh?


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 4, 2008)

Hows the cut going OH?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> i was wondering who would catch that.........i must say im suprised, i thought it would have been TT or goob. and yes it involves katt in alot of ways.



  I can't believe I missed that.     I've got a reputation to uphold.


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I can't believe I missed that.  I've got a reputation to uphold.


 
We both missed it.   Standards are slipping TT......


----------



## the other half (Jun 5, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> what can I say OH...I'm just an old horndog


well, im glad to see its not just the guys that have a sick sense of humor. welcome to the club.


goob said:


> A MILF press!!!!!!????
> 
> How in GODS HONEST NAME, have I never heard of this exercise before.  I can't believe this has slipped me by.  I'm speechless.
> 
> How do you measure PR's though??   (With age...)


well i dont know about you, but I measure my "pr's" by the sounds and the looks on her face.



Brutus_G said:


> LOL i read that as mil press for some reason. I bet you like the ROM on that exercise huh?


 only when im on the bottom. if im on the top it can be a little "hard"!!!!!



JailHouse said:


> Hows the cut going OH?


down to 195 this morning, but we have a 3 day weekend planned with a wedding to go to.
so we will be around my family for a couple of days. gonna try to stay away from the really bad stuff(except the wedding cake)



Pylon said:


>


whats up PY????? ya keeping out of trouble?



Triple Threat said:


> I can't believe I missed that.     I've got a reputation to uphold.


well the good side of that is, what's the worst that is gonna happen, your reputation is gonna get worse? like that can happen!!!!!!!



goob said:


> We both missed it.   Standards are slipping TT......


its ok, i will see if i can slip another one in one of these days so that you two can redeem yourselves.


----------



## the other half (Jun 6, 2008)

todays workout

w/g pullups
bw+10-7/5/3
bw-2

iso rows
135-8/8/6

t-bar rows
125-6/4/4

seated db curls
50-5/5/5

didnt do our normal workout, and no set rest pause on this one.


hope everybody has a good weekend, sorry we havent been around much, but next week im hoping to hit all your journals and "whore" them up a little.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> todays workout
> 
> w/g pullups
> bw+10-7/5/3
> ...



You whore, my journal needs your services lol jk.  Nice job on the T rows.  What are iso rows?


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2008)

How did you do BW-2 on the WG chins?

What, did you 'give' them back?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

looking good on the T-bars bro strong back day!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

katt's been posting workouts so how come we're not seeing any in here?


----------



## the other half (Jun 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You whore, my journal needs your services lol jk.  Nice job on the T rows.  What are iso rows?


ya, ive been known to spread my legs like peanut butter. but  only for the right reasons.
iso rows are a seated machine that you load and just pull one arm at a time, with your chest up agianst a pad.


goob said:


> How did you do BW-2 on the WG chins?
> 
> What, did you 'give' them back?


that is where katt has her finger up my ass and assists me on the way up and the way doneyou never even feel the muscles burning out.





Brutus_G said:


> looking good on the T-bars bro strong back day!


thanks brutus, that was last week, this week hasnt been so good.



Triple Threat said:


> katt's been posting workouts so how come we're not seeing any in here?


because im a lazy piece of shit that has been to busy getting ready to go to jamaica, tanning, more cardio, drinking like a sailor.


----------



## the other half (Jun 11, 2008)

ok, a few workouts ( to make TT happy)
last saturday
standing milt
100-5x5

side lat db
27.5-6x3

front raises db
32.5-6x3

shrugs
245-10
335-9
they had the 100# plates-i really liked that

arnold press
55-8

monday 6-9
flat bench
115-6
185-6/5/4

incline db bench
70-8/6/5

pec deck
160-10/6/5

dips
bw+45(is that better goob?)8/6/5

db overhead ext.
95-8/6/5

did tanning and assorted ab work, and spinning that afternoon and night.
6-10
pullups
bw+10-7/5/3

rack pulls
225-5
335-3x5

t-bar row
125-6/6/5

seated db curl
50-3x5

prone incline curl bb
60-8/7/7

todays skipped workout
decided to sleep in, but will do cardio and tan and abs


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> that is where katt has her finger up my ass and assists me on the way up and the way doneyou never even feel the muscles burning out.


 
so does bw-2 mean she has two fingers up your ass??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Jun 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> so does bw-2 mean she has two fingers up your ass??


i might be easy, but im not that easy.



Triple Threat said:


>


what the hell are you laughing at.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> i might be easy, but im not that easy.
> 
> what the hell are you laughing at.



Touched a nerve, did I?    No wait, that was katt.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey OH! Hows it going? Nice to see less workouts and more smut in here the closer we get to your holiday!


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> so does bw-2 mean she has two fingers up your ass??


 
No, it means 3. The -2 is for the fingers _not_ inserted. 

I don't want to be there when he tries hammer _fist_ curls.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 11, 2008)

goob said:


> No, it means 3. The -2 is for the fingers _not_ inserted.
> 
> I don't want to be there when he tries hammer _fist_ curls.


 


Whoa...um....







hope ya'll have a great time OH!!


----------



## the other half (Jun 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey OH! Hows it going? Nice to see less workouts and more smut in here the closer we get to your holiday!


to many works can be harmful, to much smut never hurt anybody. 
goob told me so!!!!!!



katt said:


>


what are  you laughing at, you have stinky fingers!!!!!!



goob said:


> No, it means 3. The -2 is for the fingers _not_ inserted.
> I don't want to be there when he tries hammer _fist_ curls.


it really only hurts when i first wake up. thank god for muscle relaxers...



b_reed23 said:


> Whoa...um....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see how we wont have a good time. i just have to keep katts fingers and hand out of my ass.



Triple Threat said:


> Touched a nerve, did I?    No wait, that was katt.


i think she touched my heart------from the inside.


----------



## the other half (Jun 12, 2008)

anyways. we wont be on here for about 12 days. maybe longer if i cant get the sand out of places that it doesnt belong.

every body take care, and cant wait to get back and start a new program.
ya right.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a great time OH! The new program better be good since you'll be spending 12 days thinking about it ...


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2008)

the other half said:


> to many works can be harmful, to much smut never hurt anybody.
> goob told me so!!!!!!
> 
> .


 
Don't be fooled by Sam's innocent demeanour.  Underneath the sweeter than sugar outside is a twisted deviant waiting to show you the dark side of smut....

Yes, I've got the measure of her now.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2008)

goob said:


> Don't be fooled by Sam's innocent demeanour.  Underneath the sweeter than sugar outside is a twisted deviant waiting to show you the dark side of smut....
> 
> Yes, I've got the measure of her now.



Think so do ya ...


----------



## the other half (Jun 17, 2008)

hey mon, jamaica is so fuuuucccckkkkiiiinnnnggggggg cool. i tink we ar gouna muv er mon.

actually, they have a pretty decent set up for the gym, we went in on sunday morning and did a full body w/o. it felt pretty good, but damn do you sweat here!!!!

taking some pretty good pics, but they dont have card readers here on the computer set up. so will have to wait till we get back to see any nude pics of katt!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2008)

Good to see you and katt are enjoying the vacation.  And make sure you take lots of pictures.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice!  Did you get to smoke any of that Jamaican good green?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2008)

have ya'll worn any clothes since you got there??


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice!  Did you get to smoke any of that Jamaican good green?



No  but we got offered by one of the resort "helpers"


----------



## the other half (Jun 19, 2008)

hello, agian, well we went to check out our new digs down the road, and it took us about 2 hours to make up our mind that it sucked, ok, about 30 minutes. so we went back to our original resort and booked our last five days with them, not as good of a room, but we know that we like it here and that is the reason behind our vacation-to have fun and relax in a comfortable place.

we did hit the gym agian yesterday, did another full body workout. 
but damn it is hard to fininsh a workout, we are sweating just as bad as we do from spinning.

we  took a walk along the beach off of the resort yesterday, and if we would have bought smoke from everybody that offered we would be broke today.

going out to the local club tonight to get our groove on. 

hope all is going well for everybody. 
have a good weekend when it gets here.


----------



## the other half (Jun 26, 2008)

look at that i found my way back to my journal. now if i could just find the gym agian. maybe starting next week.



to all the goods peeps of IM land.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2008)

c'mon OH...I figured you would show us all the pics that Katt didn't want to show us!!!


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> c'mon OH...I figured you would show us all the pics that Katt didn't want to show us!!!


 
They're on pay per view.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> look at that i found my way back to my journal.



Welcome back, TOH.  Now get to posting those pics.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2008)

This journal almost fell into an abyss.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah,, we've been trying to get back into it.... trying... a couple days here, a couple days there...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2008)

the other half said:


> look at that i found my way back to my journal. now if i could just find the gym agian. maybe starting next week.
> 
> 
> 
> to all the goods peeps of IM land.



lazy!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> c'mon OH...I figured you would show us all the pics that Katt didn't want to show us!!!



YEAH!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah,, we've been trying to get back into it.... trying... a couple days here, a couple days there...



Must be that time of year.....


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry for the long disappearing act. 

katt has had me tied up in the basement ever since we got back from jamaica.

GOD!!!!!! the things she has done to me. i wouldnt wish it even on my worst enemy. well maybe GOOB

after all the fun we had, she wanted me to save all of my energy just for her pleasures.
god what a selfish bitch.

i swear im down to about 125 pounds.

anyways, now that i have found my way back to the real world, i hope to start putting some of that lost weight back on by hitting the iron. im going with or with out her.

anyways. thanks to all you wonderful IM's for keeping my journal from falling to the deepest levels of brutus, goob, and gaz.

good to be back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> sorry for the long disappearing act.
> 
> katt has had me tied up in the basement ever since we got back from jamaica.
> 
> ...



Yo fuck you man lol!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2008)

Good to have you back OH.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome back!


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

Fun is over, now its time to WORK!!


----------



## the other half (Dec 2, 2008)

where am i???????  hello?

well hunting season is now over and i can start going back to the gym. we have went the last two days.
i think katt has posted her workouts. mine are the same but half the weight.

hope everybody is doing well. will get around to some journals tonight.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2008)

damn straight.. welcome back.


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 3, 2008)

Look who came crawling back, jk.  Good to see you again old man.


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> damn straight.. welcome back.


how are things goin? well its good to be back. mentally, but damn it hurts physically.
nobodys fault but my own.



JailHouse said:


> Look who came crawling back, jk.  Good to see you again old man.


 after this week, crawling back is a good term. i thought that hunting was keeping the legs in pretty good shape, wrong!!!!!!!!
really they are pretty decent. but you dont do any thing in the form of a lunge while hunting.  and yes, im a year older than when i was posting this summer. but you dont have to rub it in.


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

well after a whole week of workouts and even a short cardio session, i must say it feels really good to be back at it. 
the numbers are going to take awhile to get back to, but i can handle that.


didnt have any luck during hunting season. or shall i say i passed up on a few to many chances. i was really hoping that my daughter was going to be able to harvest a deer while she was with us. but, maybe next year.

i think we are gonna stick to a basic workout for the month of dec. but we are gonna start looking for a new one for the first of the year. if anyone has a fun and taxing new program let us know. we are glutons for punishment.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Back!
Glad to see you two are torturing yourselves again!
Don't worry, the numbers will be back before you know it, muscle memory is a beautiful thing


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

workouts??..lol


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2009)

ya ya. i  know- its been awhile since i posted a workout.
just add ten pounds to what ever katt did, and you have my workouts. they suck.

im not gonna log all my past w/os cause i cant remember that many of them. so i will just start with today


wide grip pull down
140-10
145-10
150-10

seated cable row
160-10x3

one arm dbrow
80-12x3

straight arm push downs
70-12
70-8 60-4
60-9 50-3

standing bb curl
80-10
80-8
70-8

preacher
55-10
60-10
55-10

hammer curls
32.5-12x3

seated calf press
315-12x3

seated calf raises
35-12x3

nothing to get excited about. 

am heading to back to the gym for cardio.
hoping to get 1 hour in on the stair climber.


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2009)

todays shoulder workout.
i worked late last night so i didnt get a good dinner. so i was lacking alittle bit of energy.

db shoulder press
52.5-10
55-10
55-6

db bent over lat raise
20-12
22.5-12x2

barbell front raise
50-12x2
55-12

db seated  side lat raise
20-12
22.5-12x2

shrugs
320-10x3

hanging leg raises
3x12

decline sit up
3x12

not bad, but still lots of room for improvement


----------



## the other half (Jan 30, 2009)

well last workout of the week. thank god
just cardio left for tonight. we  have been doing 45 minutes to an hour just about every day. 

todays leg workout
squats
w/u75-8
155-10
185-10
205-10
cant wait to get done with the high reps. they kill me

seated leg press
375-10
395-10
410-10
that is the whole stack plus 15 lbs so i will  have to go to single leg press
next week

leg extensions
180-12
195-12x2

lunges
20-12x3 (each leg)

straight leg dead lift with forza machine
230-10x3

ran out of time so we will have to do leg curls and calves with our cardio tonight. that sucks!!!!

wont be back into the gym till next wednesday. katt and i are going to vegas for the superbowl. next best place if you cant be in tampa to cheer the steelers on.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats up TOH?  Hows every thing around your way?


----------



## the other half (Feb 9, 2009)

JailHouse said:


> Whats up TOH?  Hows every thing around your way?



hey there j h whats up. things are going really good here. took a week off to recoup from our vegas trip. hit the gym this morning and started the last two weeks of our program. other than that it is just work and wait for the weather to get better so we can enjoy the outdoors.

so you still hittin it hard-the gym that is!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 9, 2009)

todays chest and tri workout

db flat bench
w/u -50-6
70-6
75-6
80-6
85-6
70-4

incline db
60-6
65-6
70-6
70-5
60-3
50-2

cable crossover
35-8
40-8
42.5-7
40-8

dips
12
12
10
8

laying bb tri ext.
70-6
80-6
90-6
90-6
70-5

rope pushdowns
50-6
55-6
50-6
50-6
40-4
30-3

db  kick back
32.5-8
35-8
37.5-8x2
30-6

will hit abs tonight with our cardio.


----------



## the other half (Feb 10, 2009)

back and bi day

frnt pulldown
160-6
170-6
175-6
dropset
180-6
160-5
140-6

seated cable row
140-6
160-6
165-6
dropset
170-6
150-5
130-6

one arm db row
80-8
85-8
90-8x2

straight arm pushdowns
55-8
60-8
65-8
70-8

standing barbell curl
80-6
90-6x2
dropset
90-6
70-4
60-4

hammer curl db
35-8
37.5-8x3

preacher barbell
55-6
65-6x2
dropset
65-7
45-7
35-10

cardio tonight and calves.

did 45 minutes of cardio last night and 4 sets of 15 on both incline situps and rope crunches


----------



## the other half (Feb 10, 2009)

cardio tonight

1 hour-5 min int. of walking at a 4 incline and jogging at 4.5 or 5 at a 4-7 incline


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2009)

weds w/o calves and abs

standing calf raises
90-8x3
drop set
90-8
70-6
60-5

seated calf raises
35-8
50-8
60-8x2

hanging knee raises
bw-8x4

decline crunch
25-8x4

planks
2 flat 30 sec
1 each side 20 sec

cardio tonite
1 hour 5-7 incline at 3.5


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2009)

yo!
Hey homie! Saw ya on, thought Id drop in. Looks like Ms Katt is still whoopin' yer ass! (kina jealous...actually)

Hope all is well!


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yo!
> Hey homie! Saw ya on, thought Id drop in. Looks like Ms Katt is still whoopin' yer ass! (kina jealous...actually)
> 
> Hope all is well!



what up burner?
things goin ok with your bad self?

no really, she is past the whipping part. she had a transmitter installed in me. so now all she has to do is press a button and i get a good zap. just never now when she is gonna fuck with me. and really dont be jealous, it gets old after a while, well not yet, but give it another 10 years or so and i will be tired of her shit. then maybe i will send her your way if you think you can handle it.


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2009)

shoulder workout today

o/h db press
w/u32.5-35-8 silly me i grabbed two different weigths. hahahaha
52.5-6
60-6
65-6
dropset
65-6
50-4
40-3
felt like a puss!!!!!

bent over lat raises
22.5-8
27.5-8x3

front bb raise
60-8x4

seated db lat raises
22.5-8x4

shrugs
320-6x3
dropset
320-6
270-6
180-6

go in for cardio tonight.


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2009)

cardio ranging from 3.5-on a 4 incline to 6 on a 6 incline at 5 min int. then a 10 and 12 incline at 3.5 for 5 min each 

max heart rate up to 157 then walking till it got to 120


----------



## the other half (Feb 13, 2009)

O M F G!!!!!
man do i love doing legs!!!!!

squats
w/u 95-8
185-6
225-6x2
drop set
245-6
225-6
185-10

seated leg press
410-6
that was the full rack plus-so i had to go to single leg press
215-6
235-6
drop set
255-r-6 l-10
215-r-8 l-8
175-r-10-l-10
that was all screwed up. but now i know for next week

leg extensions
225-8x4

lunges w/ db
25-8x4

will do hams and calves tonight with cardio.
now thats funny. what are the chances we dont get to cardio.


----------



## the other half (Feb 13, 2009)

well we did cardio. yaaaaa!!!!!

rom deadlift
185-6
205-6
225-6x2

lying leg curl
140-6
145-6x2

standing calf raise
90-8
100-8
110-8
dropset
120-9
100-8
80-5

seated calf
50-8
60-8x3

half hour cardio
burned 240 calories


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2009)

You and katt are turning into cardio machines.


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You and katt are turning into cardio machines.



hey there TT. how are things going for yourself?

she is making me do cardio. she says that it will help get rid of all the christmas cookies that i ate. believe that.


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2009)

todays workout-chest tris and abs

flat bench db
w/u 55-6
75-6
85-6x2
dropset
90-6
70-4
55-5

incline db
65-6
70-6
75-6
dropset
75-6
65-3
55-3

cable crossovers
35-8
40-8
45-8
42.5-7

bw dips
11/8/9/6+2 neg

lying tri ext bb
80-6
90-5
90-6
dropset
90-6
70-5
50-5

rope pushdowns
60-6
65-5
60-6
dropset
60-6
40-4
30-4

db kickbacks
35-8
37.5-8
40-8x2

cable crunch
87.5-15
95-15
100-12
dropset
100-15
80-15
65-12

lower ab mach
70-8
80-8x3

felt really good not being rushed thru this workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2009)

the other half said:


> hey there TT. how are things going for yourself?



Busy.  Far too busy for my liking.    This past weekend was the first one in a month that I didn't have to work for part/all of it.    The OT is nice, but sometimes having the time off is nicer.  

At least I was able to keep my sanity by getting the gym on a regular basis.


----------



## the other half (Feb 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Busy.  Far too busy for my liking.    This past weekend was the first one in a month that I didn't have to work for part/all of it.    The OT is nice, but sometimes having the time off is nicer.
> 
> At least I was able to keep my sanity by getting the gym on a regular basis.



yes, thank goodness for the gym. between work,home,daughter,dogs,and WIFE, my stress level is throught the roof. not really, none of those bring much stress for me. i m pretty lucky in that aspect.

well hope that you and your wife got a little quality time on the weekend.
that gets rid of stress ya know.


----------



## the other half (Feb 17, 2009)

todays back, bi's workout
front pull down
w/u 140-6
170-6x3
dropset
170-6
150-6
120-6

seated cable row
165-6x3
dropset
170-6
150-6
120-6

1 arm db rows
90-8x4

straight arm pull downs
65-8
70-8x3

standing bb curl
80-6
90-6x2
dropset
90-6
70-3
60-3

bb preacher curl
65-6s3
dropset
70-6
65-4
45-6

hammer curls
37.2-8x2
35-8x2

will hit calves and cardio tonigt


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

Are you planning to do those combos that katt is thinking about?


----------



## the other half (Feb 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you planning to do those combos that katt is thinking about?



that is all up to her. if i piss her off i know that i will be doing them.
she is the brains of this relationship. i just assume that she know what the hell she is always getting us into.


----------



## the other half (Feb 19, 2009)

hit the gym last nite for a hour of cardio. did the eliptical(sp) and my feet  feel asleep. dont know if i really care for that machine.
then finished our calf workout.
standing calf raises
240-6x3
dropset
240-6
200-5
140-7

seated calf raises
60-8x4


----------



## the other half (Feb 19, 2009)

todays workout shoulders and abs

oh db press
w/u 35-8
60-6x3
drop set
60-6
45-7
35-4

bent over lat raises
27.5-8x4

front bb raise
60-8x4

seated db lat raise
27.5-8x4

ran out of time.
have to finish it up tonite with cardio


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

2nd half of the workout.
boy this is getting old.

half hour of cardio
4-8 incline at 3.5

shrugs
370-6x3
drop set
370-6
320-6
270-8

hanging knee raises
2x12-6 to each side
2x8 straight

decline crunch
12
25-12x2
12


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

todays leg workout
first half

squats
w/u 95-6
225-6x3
drop set
245-6
225-6
195-6

single leg press
255-6x3
drop set
275-6
235-8
195-7

leg extensions
225-8x4

lunges
25-8x4

finish hamstrings and calves tonight


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2009)

why the drop set? you should have stayed at 245 on squats so you would feel it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

the other half said:


> 2nd half of the workout.
> boy this is getting old.



No way to get the entire workout in at one time?


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 20, 2009)

i don't know how you guys go to the gym twice a day.  that's crazy and yet admirable at the same time.  glad to see you're still throwing the weights around.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

nadirmg said:


> i don't know how you guys go to the gym twice a day.  that's crazy and yet admirable at the same time.  glad to see you're still throwing the weights around.



its not to bad at this time of the year. there isnt anything better to do till the snow starts to melt. what else are we gonna do but sit our butts on the couch and watch csi alnight?


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> why the drop set? you should have stayed at 245 on squats so you would feel it!



it is just the program that we are on. this was the last day of it.
we will have to see what kind of new program we can come up with next.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> No way to get the entire workout in at one time?



we would have been close to getting the whole thing done, but the didnt open the doors till 5 this  morning. we  knew that we could nt get done so we just did quads. the down side to morning workouts


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2009)

the other half said:


> its not to bad at this time of the year. there isnt anything better to do till the snow starts to melt. what else are we gonna do but sit our butts on the couch and watch csi alnight?





So fuckin' true.  Lol.    


Just a little while longer until the snow is gone.  
Were supposed to get 4-5 inches tonight.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> So fuckin' true.  Lol.
> 
> 
> Just a little while longer until the snow is gone.
> Were supposed to get 4-5 inches tonight.



that licks and not in a good way.

we havent gotten much snow for the last month or so. but we got a shit load from the middle of dec. till the mid of jan.

so how have things been going. still hitting the gym?
i see you are headed to meheco for spring break. dont bring back any illegals (people that is-drugs are ok)


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

so the rest of our workout.

rom deadlifts
225-6x2
245-6
255-6

lying leg curls
140-6
150-6x3

standing calf raises
220-8x3
dropset
220-8
180-7
140-5

seated calf raises
60-8x4

and 15 min of treadmill to start with. just to get loosened up.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh man.  Your hammies are going to be quite sore tomorrow I believe.


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Oh man.  Your hammies are going to be quite sore tomorrow I believe.



they werent to bad.
but this morning we  did squats, and we normally have a week between leg workouts. and after my warmup set i could feel that they were still tired from the last workout.


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2009)

the start of our new diet and program.

PSMF- you  might of heard of this one. katt and i are both giving it a shot and so is danzik.

total cal-1718
fat-35.6
carbs-19.4
protien-315.2

workout was just three major parts
squats
w/u 135-8 wide stance with toes pointed out.
just to see how it felt to do them this way
225-8
245-6x2
legs still felt a little tired from the workout on friday.

db bench
w/u 60-8
90-8/6/5

one arm db rows
90-8
100-8
105-8
we normally do these as the third set on back day. so the weights felt pretty light.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey!
Lookin' all good in the 'hood!
(had to use my daly dose of thug...its in the rules somewhere)
How's things, amigo? Am starting to chomp at the bit here...
life is gonna be pretty simple for yours truely....
when gets a little warmer:
rise, knock out a couple miles
go to work for 12 hours....
go to gym, sleep 
and repeat.
gonna be a bit of a simple life.

I gotta admit..I'm gona really miss driving over here...
ok....maybe not here...but driving.
You ought to see these silly bastards behind the wheel....absoloutely no rules...just point your vehicle in a desired direction and go...and if you have the bigger vehicle, you have right of way...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2009)

How much weight are you planning on losing?


----------



## the other half (Feb 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey!
> Lookin' all good in the 'hood!
> (had to use my daly dose of thug...its in the rules somewhere)
> How's things, amigo? Am starting to chomp at the bit here...
> ...



once you start up with the w/o s agian, you will be able to deal with all the dumb ass people alittle easier. or you will just rip their heads off.
cant wait to see you start to post some numbers agian.



Triple Threat said:


> How much weight are you planning on losing?



hoping to lose about 10 in the two weeks. dont know what is realistic on this diet. i have a pretty active job so i think that will help in the long run.
but i could lose up to 140 pounds, if katt pisses me off enough.
i will be forced to put her on craigslist. "selling workout partner"- strong, pretty, but a real pain in the ass sometimes." think anyone would want her?


----------



## the other half (Feb 24, 2009)

todays diet the same as yesterdays, i added a few snap peas and cucs yesterday. so i might have bumped up the carbs by 10-12.

got the day off, it should be easier to eat and drink lots of water.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

the other half said:


> but i could lose up to 140 pounds, if katt pisses me off enough.
> i will be forced to put her on craigslist. "selling workout partner"- strong, pretty, but a real pain in the ass sometimes." think anyone would want her?




DUDE.... that's not nice


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

the other half said:


> cant wait to see you start to post some numbers agian.


ha! me too! 



the other half said:


> "selling workout partner"- strong, pretty, but a real pain in the ass sometimes." think anyone would want her?


I call dibs! Imagine how fast I'll resemble my  former hot self?


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 25, 2009)

the other half said:


> but i could lose up to 140 pounds, if katt pisses me off enough.
> i will be forced to put her on craigslist. "selling workout partner"- strong, pretty, but a real pain in the ass sometimes." think anyone would want her?



woah.  that's harsh. i think ur lucky, dude.  lol  
you must want a beatdown


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2009)

the other half said:


> but i could lose up to 140 pounds, if katt pisses me off enough.
> i will be forced to put her on craigslist. "selling workout partner"- strong, pretty, but a real pain in the ass sometimes." think anyone would want her?



  Depends.  What else is she good for?


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Depends.  What else is she good for?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2009)

Did I say something wrong?


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ha! me too!
> 
> 
> I call dibs! Imagine how fast I'll resemble my  former hot self?


i have been lifting with her for the past 11 years and still have yet to find my former "HOT" self. im starting to think there never was one!!!!!


nadirmg said:


> woah.  that's harsh. i think ur lucky, dude.  lol
> you must want a beatdown


i do realize that im lucky. i would never sell her. trade for a boat-maybe. that would last alot longer than the money.



Triple Threat said:


> Depends.  What else is she good for?


i cant tell you on this site, but if you go to my other site(not work safe)then you can see some videos!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2009)

todays workout was fun in a weird sort of way. having never done the clean and press before, but it was a different kind of hard workout.

clean and press
105-8
115-8x2

rom dead lifts
225-8
245-8
255-8

chins
6-4 3/4-4
i was suprised at this one. i was sure i could do alot more than that. 

my diet is the same everyday. its boring, but its just easier eating the exact same thing, rather than trying to figure out new macros everyday. lazy or smart-who knows. but it should be working.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2009)

STOP IT!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2009)

katt said:


> STOP IT!!!!!



your at work, now work!!!!!!! or im telling.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2009)

did 45 min of walking this morning. staying with the eating really well.
keeping it at about 1750 calories per day.
not getting to hungry, if anything i am getting tired of eating so often.
im definetly not used to eating 5 times a day.
energy level seems to be ok. but im am going to sleep earlier and easier at night time.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 27, 2009)

the other half said:


> did 45 min of walking this morning. staying with the eating really well.
> keeping it at about *1750* calories per day.
> not getting to hungry, if anything i am getting tired of eating so often.
> im definetly not used to eating 5 times a day.
> energy level seems to be ok. but im am going to sleep earlier and easier at night time.







Damn, I would starve to death on that many calories.  Kudos to you.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2009)

what a journal


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2009)

the other half said:


> i have been lifting with her for the past 11 years and still have yet to find my former "HOT" self. im starting to think there never was one!!!!!


remember the middle-aged motto:
The older I get, the better I was!


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Damn, I would starve to death on that many calories.  Kudos to you.


if i was young and ripped then i would starve also. but then i would have to do this diet either. i have enough around the waist that i keep from getting to hungry.



PreMier said:


> what a journal


is that being said in a good or bad way?



Burner02 said:


> remember the middle-aged motto:
> The older I get, the better I was!


and you arent even that old yet.


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2009)

did an hour of cardio on saturday morning. boy was that exciting.
walking at 3.5 on a 2.5 incline. plus there was no one to watch workout.

today w/o
squats
w/u 95-8
135-6
225-7/6/8

db bench
w/u 60-8
90-8/6/4

one arm db rows
100-8
105-8
110-8

cable crunches
87.5 15/15/12

i had more energy than i thought i was gonna have, but i was very tired at work before. we arent used to working out in the afternoon.

still keeping the diet the same, i am starting to plan what i want to have on our weekend refeed. so many things that i am craving, but i know that i cant have them all.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2009)

yesterday morning we did 45 minutes of walking on the treadmill.
2.5 elevation at 3.5-3.9 speed keeps my heart rate right about 98-100.

yesterday i threw a 5 hour refeed into my diet. mostly a bagel, yogurt, a couple of granola bars and a turkey sand with white roll. added roughly 250 carbs to my normal eating-felt pretty dam good.

todays workout.
cleans
w/u 85-6
135-8/7/5
had a hard time getting my left wrist to flip at the top, and katt said i was starting to use alot of back on the last couple.
will keep it light and work on form the next couple of times

rom dead
225-6-no straps
225-8
245-8

mil press
105-8
115-8
125-5

chins
bw-9/4/3

not an award winning workout, but it still gets the heart rate up and makes me feel like a dam wuss on the pull ups.


----------



## the other half (Mar 6, 2009)

holy shit. this was the first time that i thought i might puke during a workout, in along time.

i had a protien shake and 2 clementine oranges half an hour before out workout. 

full body workout to start our refeed.

squats
w/u front squat 85-8
back squat 225-8x2

leg ext.
225-12
240-11

rdl
225-10x2

shelc-never have done these before. kinda felt a little weird
12x2

arnold press
55-8/6
50-1
these sucked

lat pulldowns
180-8x2

one arm db rows
100-10x2
this is the one that almost brought my shake back up!!

incline bench
70-12
75-5
felt really good on the first set, but went to hell really quick

db preacher curls
35-12
37.5-10

dips
bw-15/11

that was a pretty brutal workout. now to go home and eat some good carbs.
then tomorrow it his gonna be carb heaven.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2009)

hows your weight/physique coming along?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2009)

good lookin' workout, amigo!
Were you running outta steam when you hit the db bench? 

I love clementines. Gotta be in season though.


----------



## the other half (Mar 9, 2009)

PreMier said:


> hows your weight/physique coming along?


i think things went pretty good. my low weight was199. and then after the 5 hour refeed it was at 202 up till sat. i got on the scale this morning and it was 204. so now we are back to the diet for the next two weeks. the physique? that is always tough to say. i have always had a good roll around the waist. doesnt seem to get that much smaller, but it feels looser  and softer. if that makes any sense. i can tell my back got leaner and my legs feel leaner also. we will see if i can get to 195 before vegas.


Burner02 said:


> good lookin' workout, amigo!
> Were you running outta steam when you hit the db bench? i felt like the little train that couldnt. that workout just messed with the mind to much.
> 
> 
> ...


clementines!!! i always get my fill of those. i just hate it when there is a bad one in the bag and we have to break it open to get it out, i have to test a couple to make sure they are still good.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2009)

yesterdays workout

squats
w/u 135-6
185-6
205-6
225-6
really strict form

rdl
245-6
265-6
275-6

leg ext.
210-8
225-8
240-8-with pause at top on last 4

rope crunch
87.5-15
95-15x2

hyper ext. db
40-12x2

calf raises
180-12/10x2


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2009)

how tall are you?


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2009)

right at 6 foot.


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2009)

this mornings workout

incline db press
w/u 55-8
75-8
80-8

1 arm rows
105-8
110-8

chins
bw7/5
full stretch

db side lat raises-1 arm at a time
25-10
30-8

tri pushdowns
100-8x2

rope crunch
100-12x2

leg lifts
8 front
6 each side

crunch machine
70-15


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang, TOH! Yer puttin' up some good weights there!


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2009)

hey burner. how is it going.
the weights are starting to get there. hopefully by the end of april i will be up there were i used to be.

went to do cardio this morning.
50 minutes on the treadmill. it has 4 different screens and one of them is of a mountian and it showes how much elevation change you make. so in 50 minutes at different speeds and inclines i climbed 1154 feet.

that got the heart rate up there pretty good.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2009)

the other half said:


> hey burner. how is it going.
> the weights are starting to get there. hopefully by the end of april i will be up there were i used to be.
> 
> went to do cardio this morning.
> ...


hey buddy!
Me too! Am looking for something in my old journals...ran into some of my old workouts...I've got a long ways to go myself! 
I'm off to the gym in 14 minutes, amigo.
One workout at a time.


----------



## the other half (Mar 16, 2009)

o k so im sucking at posting my workouts.
yesterday i had the day off so we went to the gym around 9 or so, and we took our time doing our workout. it felt pretty good. 

sundays full body workout.
squats
w/u front squat 95-8
reg squats
145-8
185-8
225-8x2
i had some tighness in the upper part of my quads, so i did a couple of extra warmups

rdl
245-8
255-8

leg extensions
240-12
255-10

military press
55-11
60-6

lat pulldowns-diff mach than last week
140-12
160-10

one arm rows
110-8x2

incline bench
75-10/6

dips
bw+25 10/8

preacher curl w/ bar
70-12
80-12

ab crunch
100-12/12/10
s/s
hanging leg raises
6-5-5

all in all it felt pretty good.

doing cardio tonight.
had to work a graveyard shift last night, midnight till 830 this morning,
that is really gonna fuck me up eating and sleeping for the today.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

damn graveyard would kill me..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2009)

the other half said:


> doing cardio tonight.


A) nice workout mi amigo
B) no talking of canoodling...for  those of us who are in a 'no-canoodling-zone'...we no need to hear, pal...


You're only on mids for a night? That would screw ya up...
Hope all is well with y'all!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> damn graveyard would kill me..


hows it going P? ya, we have to do a reset for our summer produce set.
so i had to try and take a cat nap in the middle of the day, then had a good stiff drink at dinner and slept for about 3 hours before going in. felt good for the whole nite, but then had to try and not sleep to much yesterday so that i could get to sleep at our normal time. when we got up this morning at 4 my body was sayin "WHAT THE FUCK?".  i suppose it had better get used to it, cause in a couple of days we will be getting to bed every morning at 4 or 5 and getting up at 9. katt isnt capable of sleeping past 9, no matter how late we get to bed.



Burner02 said:


> A) nice workout mi amigo
> B) no talking of canoodling...for  those of us who are in a 'no-canoodling-zone'...we no need to hear, pal...
> 
> 
> ...


burnerrrrrr, how are the joints and muscles feelin?
ya, working one graveyard really screwed up my eating yesterday. i was really proud of myself, cause when i got off i really wanted a donut and choc milk. donuts and cinnamon rolls smell so good in the mornings. but i came home and had a bowl of healthy cereal and a protien drink, but then when i got up after about 3 hours of sleep i wasnt hungry. so i only ate 3 meals yesterday.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2009)

k, we did cardio last night, half an hour on the eliptical{sp} then my feet fell asleep, so we went to the tread mill. and did 15 minutes, my legs felt like i had already done a marathon. 
so todays workout.

incline db bench
w/u 50-8
80-8/8/7

1 arm rows
110-8x3

bw chins- these are really starting to piss me off
6/4/4

single arm lat raises
30-8
32.5-7/8
not the best form on the couple of the last set

pushdowns
100-8/6/5
dropped weight to 70-4

angled seated calf raises
180-12
160-12
140-12

and yes, cardio tonight. yaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

the other half said:


> burnerrrrrr, how are the joints and muscles feelin?
> ya, working one graveyard really screwed up my eating yesterday. i was really proud of myself, cause when i got off i really wanted a donut and choc milk. donuts and cinnamon rolls smell so good in the mornings. but i came home and had a bowl of healthy cereal and a protien drink, but then when i got up after about 3 hours of sleep i wasnt hungry. so i only ate 3 meals yesterday.


in a word sir: OWIE!
But this too shall pass...hopefully.
Just annoyed/disappointed with the workouut today...just try n move back up in small increments...
Off work now...have a gret day!
(so...if u are on mids...you'll be here while I'm here...sweet!)
has Katt tried Nyquil? that knocks me out when I can't sleep...just sayin'


hmmm....doughnuts...
I was playing darts last night...the 'coffee shop' in the rec center just baked a batch of brownies....it was all I could do to not getting one...I went to bed hungry...so all good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

the other half said:


> o k so im sucking at posting my workouts.



Given the choice of working out and not posting vs not working out and posting that, I'd go with the former.


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2009)

hey burner, its not that she cant sleep, its that she feels she has to be going at all times. shopping, sitting by the pool, playing the slot machines, drinking, there is just to much to do in vegas, that she hates sleeping. not only that but she has me next to her, and you know what guys wake up with everyday.so she weights the options, try to keep sleeping n getting poked with something hard-or just getting up.


good morning TT. it makes you wonder how someone could come to this site for a whole year and never post a workout(dont tell burner, but im talking about him, but he is getting back into it, so that is really cool)
oh, hey burner, didnt see ya there!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2009)

yesterday i did cardio after work, did 45 minutes on the stair climber-536 calories burned. got on the scale today 197!!!
can i lose 2 more in 3 days?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2009)

the other half said:


> you know what guys wake up with



  A hangover?  A woman whose name you don't know?  No recollection of what happened the night before?    Not that it's happened to me, of course, just throwing out some wild guesses.


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> A hangover?  A woman whose name you don't know?  No recollection of what happened the night before?    Not that it's happened to me, of course, just throwing out some wild guesses.



or is it that you are to old to remember waking up with a woody?????
not that its happened to me of course, just throwing out a wild guess!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2009)

katt said:


>


 WTF U LAUGHING AT.  ive woken up with a women,and didnt know her name.
but i found out the next day it was katt in a dark wig!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2009)

alllllrrrrriiiitttteeeeeiiiiiii, now to post todays crappy workout.
my sickness doesnt seem to be getting any better. but what the hell,
you just deal with it right. i mean really how much can a stuffed up nose and sore throat really mess with a leg day rite? 

i chose not to do squats with the bar, and did them on the hammerstrength 
w/u90-8
180-8
270-8
320-7
i keep getting some tightness in the upper part of the quad-assuming the hip flexor.

sldl
245-8
275-6x2

leg ext.
255-10x2
260-9
with a pause at the top on the last set

s/s rope crunch
100-12/12/10
hanging  leg raises
6/6/5

now that i feel like i could puke, not so much from the workout.

no cardio tonight, i have to get home from work and watch gonzaga play in the ncaa tourny tonight. and for those of you across the big blue pond, that is our college basketball tournament.

GO ZAGS!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey TOH.

Sorry you've been sick.  I've had some kind of congestion, sinus junk, and cough for over a week.  Like you, I decided to start working out again anyway instead of waiting for it to go away.

Katt is letting your watch sports instead of doing cardio???  

SLDL - are those Single-leg dead lifts?  
That's some pretty hefty weight for single-leggers!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2009)

nadirmg said:


> SLDL - are those Single-leg dead lifts?
> That's some pretty hefty weight for single-leggers!



I imagine that they are Stiff Leg DLs.  It would be awesome though doing that much weight with one leg.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

the other half said:


> wonder how someone could come to this site for a whole year and never post a workout(dont tell burner, but im talking about him, but he is getting back into it, so that is really cool)
> oh, hey burner, didnt see ya there!!!!!!


whoa...hey...wait a dam min...er...wait...oh...guilty...


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

still going strong OH katt must be crackin' that whip, eh? haha


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> still going strong OH katt must be crackin' that whip, eh? haha



hey whats happen there scar? keep in out of trouble?


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2009)

todays wonderful workout. DAMMMMMNNNN, now im to tired to go to vegas.


NNNNNNOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!
squats
w/u hammerstrenght 100-8
150-8
bar squats
185-8
225-8
245-8

leg extensions
260-8x2
270-8

sdls
225-8
275-6x2

db  milt press
55-8
60-6

lat pull down wide grip
160-8
170-7

db rows
110-8x2
115-8

incline db press
80-8/7

db preachers curls
37.5-8
42.5-6

dips 
w/25-15
w/35-12/10

chins
bw-6


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

NJ on the SLDL. 
How bend do you keep in your legs when you do them? I used t okeep legs locked, but someone told me not to do that. I just keep the 'break' in the bend if that makes any sense? Not locked out but almost?

THey don't have an elevated curling station here or any blocks to stand on to do those here...

I liked sldl's...my hammies really grew with those...


----------



## the other half (Mar 30, 2009)

hey there burner!!!!
how are things going?

on my sldl i keep my legs slightly bent  and push my ass out(kind of like if katt was gonna spank me). they def kick the hammies. and the back when i start to cheat at the end.


----------



## the other half (Mar 30, 2009)

well we finally got back to the gym yesterday for a leg day.
i have been having some problems with pain in my hips, so i have a hard time going low on some of the squats. so i got pissy and just pretty much shot the work out all to hell.

squats-h.s.
90-8
180-8
270-4
just wasnt getting much depth so i said "fuck it"

dead lifts
145-8x3

extensions
225-8x2
240-8

lying leg curl
110-8
140-8

calf raises
60-10/12

rope crunch
87.5-12
95-12x2
s/s
hanging leg raises
6x3

then i did 45 minutes of treadmill today.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

hey bud!
Glad to see ya back at it!
man...you and the missus go nutz on the leg extensions!
wow...you were able to do cardio after working legs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

the other half said:


> i have been having some problems with pain in my hips,



Is this new or something you've had before?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

the other half said:


> hey whats happen there scar? keep in out of trouble?



I've been trying, but sometimes it's just too much fun to not..

ahh, back to the gym after a vacay.. and a leg day nonetheless! how was it? the vacation that is.


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey bud!
> Glad to see ya back at it!
> man...you and the missus go nutz on the leg extensions!
> wow...you were able to do cardio after working legs?


well my leg workout wasnt very much of a workout. with the hip problems.
but cardio was not to stressful. just went up to level 8 at 3.5 for 45 minutes.



Triple Threat said:


> Is this new or something you've had before?


 hey there TT, ya know i just started getting this pain a couple of weeks ago, and on one of the last workouts, i did like 4 warmup sets and it felt ok, but on this last one, once i got to right at 90 degrees the pain started setting in. dont know what i might have done that started this.



Scarface30 said:


> I've been trying, but sometimes it's just too much fun to not..
> 
> ahh, back to the gym after a vacay.. and a leg day nonetheless! how was it? the vacation that is.


hello scarface, aaaahhhhh vacations are always good. they are a bit hard on the body, and the checkbook, but that is why we work and workout, right!!!!!!! but now back at it for the next couple of weeks till we go to seattle and watch the body building show. cant go there looking to out of shape.


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2009)

you wont believe what we woke up to today!?!?!?!?!

yep thats right. FUUUUCCCKKKKIINNNNNGGGG SSNNNNOOWWWW we have already set an all time record for snow fall this year-135+ inches. i dont think we need anymore.

todays workout.
incline db bench
w/u50-8
75-10
80-8
85-4

1 arm db rows
110-8
120-8x2

bw chins
rev grip 7
nuetral grip-4
rev grip-3

db lat raises-single arm
30-8
32.5-7x2

dips
bw+3512/10/5-2bw

ok, that felt pretty good 
i got on the scale today and was 200 pounds, so i put on 4 pounds on my week bulking binge. now back to the good old PSMF!!!!! I am hoping to get to 190 by the time we go to seattle on the 17 of this month.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

dang! You're gonna drop 10lbs in a month?
Gonna have to watch what you do...
Nice lookin' workout, amigo! 
When you do your DB rows, do you do them on a bench or leaning over the weight rack? I do both for variation...kinda like the rack ones better...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

forgot to ask:
do u use straps on those heavy db rows?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2009)

the other half said:


> you wont believe what we woke up to today!?!?!?!?!



Must.Restrain.Self.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Must.Restrain.Self.


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Must.Restrain.Self.





Burner02 said:


>



oooohhhhhh, you two are just so funny!!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2009)

todays workout

h.s hack squat
w/u90-8
180-8
230-8
270-8
hips felt alittle better today.

leg extensions
240-8x3
s/s
lying leg curl
140-8x

rom dead lift
185-8
205-8x2

seated calf raises
70-13/15/12

rope crunch
100-10x3

hanging leg raises
1x6

45 minutes of tread mill last night


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

the other half said:


> oooohhhhhh, you two are just so funny!!!!!!!


*Gordon*: Hey, Honey! 
[_his wife gives the "L" sign_] 
*Gordon*: "L" for love! Good times. 
*Dwight*: "L" for love? That doesn't mean love, Gordon... 
*Peter La Fleur*: No, it's... people have different translations for different things and that's a special bond that you have with uh... with your mail-order wife. I think that's nice. It's fine.


----------



## the other half (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## the other half (Apr 6, 2009)

todays chest and tri workout


db press
w/u55-8
80-8
90-8
95-6

incline db press
75-8/6
70-6

cable x overs
42.5-8/8/7

dips
bw+35-8/7/5
bw-3

skull crushers
70-8
80-8/5

now off to work!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2009)

well we are back to some of our regular workouts for a couple of weeks.
i just didnt feel like i was getting anything from our last program. even thought that is the way it was set up while doing our diet.

todays back and bi workout
pullups med grip
8/6/5

seated rows
160-8
170-8
175-8

straigth arm pushdowns
57.5-8
65-8
70-8

hyperextensions
40-10
45-12
50-12

straight bar curl
80-8
90-8/7

db hammer curls
40-8
42.5-8
40-8
first two sets seated, last set standing

romain chair situps
15x2
hanging leg raises
6x2
bench knee ups?
15


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

the other half said:


> well we are back to some of our regular workouts for a couple of weeks.



Are you now doing a push/pull/legs split or has katt got you on some other evil program?


----------



## the other half (Apr 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you now doing a push/pull/legs split or has katt got you on some other evil program?



yes we are back to the 3day split, although we make it a 4 day workout.
im assuming that when we get back from seattle that we will start a new and different program that will make us HUGE. the bad thing is that we dont have any more trips planned after this one, so we will have to find  new means of motivation-other than not wanting to get fat.

todays shoulder and abs workout

db press
w/u 50-8
55-8
60-8x2

side lat raises
27.5-8x2
27.5-8 one arm at a time

rev pec deck
110-8
110-8
120-8

shrugs
230-10
320-10
360-8-with straps

rope crunch
95-12x2
s/s
roman chair situps
2x15
s/s
hanging leg raises
6/4
4 each side
obliq crunch on roman chair
10 each side


great now that this is done, all we have left is 
freaking leg day


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

dang, beefcake! Some nice looking workouts!


----------



## the other half (Apr 10, 2009)

did you just call me beefcake!?!?!?!?!?
im glad i have the day off. my mind is gonna be off in dream land with burner.

todays leg workout
h.s. hack squat
w/u90-8
w/u180-8
270-8x3

leg extensions 
255-8x3
s/s
lying leg curl
140-8x3

deadlifts
225-8
245-8
255-8-katt said alot of back on this one

angled calf raise
180-12
160-12/11


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2009)

the other half said:


> did you just call me beefcake!?!?!?!?!?
> im glad i have the day off. my mind is gonna be off in dream land with burner.




     Oh, Dude - people are going to run with this one..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2009)

the other half said:


> did you just call me beefcake!?!?!?!?!?
> im glad i have the day off. my mind is gonna be off in dream land with burner.


um........sir? MY dream land is presently based on an 'adult' movie called: 1 footbal player and 100 cheer leaders...I'M THE QUARTERBACK...don't think there is much more room for another, sir...sorry.
Now....you can make your own scenario of one football player and A cheer leader...(katt will be the cheer leader...if there were any questions)
AND TAKE PICS!


----------



## the other half (Apr 13, 2009)

ya know, i used to have a cheerleader fantasy, but when i was in  highschool, i dated one and she had a pom pom fetish. so i have always been a little turned off by them, the abuse that i had to go through after she showed everybody the pic of me with a pom pom up my ass and her blowing me. god it still causes nightmares


----------



## the other half (Apr 13, 2009)

todays workout.

db press w/u 50-8
90-8/8/6

incline db press
75-7/6/6

cable cross overs
42.5-8/8/7

dips
bw+35-9/7/7
bw5

db over ext.
90-8
95-6
90-8


----------



## the other half (Apr 14, 2009)

todays workout

pullups
bw-8/7/4

seated rows
160-8
170-8x2

straight arm pushdowns
65-8
72.5-8
77.5-8

hyperextensions
50-10x2

straigh bar curl
80-8
90-8x2

db hammer curl-standing
40-8x3

should have been a better work out, but last nite when katt got off work
we went on a 3.5 miles run, well, run-walk. we had the wind in our face starting,  but boy was it nice on the way back.  then our neighbor came over and brought us some choc covered macadamias from hawiia. those didnt last very long. what the hell, they were worth it.


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

thank god, leg day is over.

hammerstrenght hack squat
w/u90-8
w/u180-8

270-8x2
320-8

leg ext.
260-8x3
s/s
lying leg curl
150-8x2/7
140-3

rom. deadlift
225-8x3

we ran out of time to do calves, but we are running tonight.

then shoulders tomorrow and off to seattle to watch the emerald cup bodybuilding show.

good times!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

the other half said:


> ya know, i used to have a cheerleader fantasy, but when i was in highschool, i dated one and she had a pom pom fetish. so i have always been a little turned off by them, the abuse that i had to go through after she showed everybody the pic of me with a pom pom up my ass and her blowing me. god it still causes nightmares


as long as you got yours, right?....right?...for the love of God, man! 


Nice looking workout, amigo!
wow...you can still think of RUNNING after a leg day? I remember some words WAY back when: if you can do cardio after a leg day....u didn't train hard enuf...just sayin'...
I'm a little leary of  the steps outta here tonight...'fraid my legs may 'buckle' stepping down. 

Lookin' forward to seeing your delt day!
Mine is tomorrow as well...


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

well the running didnt happen, we had a few things come up that had to be taken care of before our trip-the perfect excuse not to run-

but we are "planning" on running saturday and monday while in seattle.
plus we will workout tomorrow morning.

and yes burner, i got mine, in more ways than one.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

wow...I THOUGHT about going running/cardio ALOT, myself...doesnt' seem to work out too well...


Lemme know how Seattle is. Hope y'all have a great time and take some good pics! Y'all gonna go up to the needle?


----------



## the other half (Apr 17, 2009)

todays quick shoulder workout

o. h. db press
w/u45-8
60-8
65-6/4
not a good sign

single arm side lat raises
30-8x3

db rev fly incline
20-8x3

shrugs
320-8
360-10x2

rope crunch
95-15
100-12

started talking to a guy about vegas and reno, and, well just kind of stopped there.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2009)

where in the wide, wide, world of Oregon are y'all? I was thinkin....when I DO get back home...I'm thinkin' I'm gonna get in the convertible...drive up to y'alls neck-o-the woods, then pont south till I hit San Diego and all cool spots in between.


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> where in the wide, wide, world of Oregon are y'all? I was thinkin....when I DO get back home...I'm thinkin' I'm gonna get in the convertible...drive up to y'alls neck-o-the woods, then pont south till I hit San Diego and all cool spots in between.


well if  you  go to oregon, you are gonna have a hard time finding us cause we are in idaho. just outside of spokane, wa.

but u r always welcome to come and visit. just so you know u get to sleep with the dogs.


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2009)

well seattle was a good time, as usual. give us good motivation and it is always fun to see where u sit with the rest of the general public. i never get any comments, but katt got a few. she was smokin hot.

we did manage to run on saturday, and had a route planned out for sunday, but that didnt happen, so we wanted to run on monday morning in downtown seattle, but some one slept in till 9 am.


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2009)

well we made it to the gym today, yaaaaaa!!!!!!!

db press
w/u 60-8
80-8x3

incline db press
70-8x3

cable cross overs
40-8x2/9

dips
bw +35-8/9/7

skull crushers
70-10
80-8x2
s/s
close grip bb press
80-8x2


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2009)

Idaho???? Isn't that where they grow potatos n such?


eh, I'll just aim a little more NE before heading to the coast.

Hope  y'all took lots o pics!


----------



## the other half (Apr 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Idaho???? Isn't that where they grow potatos n such?
> 
> 
> eh, I'll just aim a little more NE before heading to the coast.
> ...


well we do grow potatoes and such, just dont ask what the such is!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 26, 2009)

fridays back workout

pull ups
bw-8-5-7-had a bit of a rest while chatting before the last set.

seated rows
170-8/8
160-8

straight arm pushdowns
77.5-8x2
80-8

hyper ext.
50-10x3

straight bar curl
90-8x2-6

standing hammer curl
40-8- a bit sloppy
37.5-8x2

we ran/walked 3.5 miles on friday night- took right at 40 minutes


----------



## the other half (Apr 26, 2009)

katt and i went to the body building show in spokane last night, not near the quality that u find in seattle but it is getting better.

got up this morning and ran/walked 5 miles. took right about 50 minutes.

then went to do our shoulder workout
o.h. db press
w/u45-8
60-8
65-4
70-4
i swear that the 70's are lighter than the 65's.

side lat raises
30-8
32.5-8
30-8

front raises
30-8-palms down
30-8-palms up
30-8-palms down

rev pec deck
120-8x3

shrugs
320-10/10-9

rope crunch
80-12
87.5-12/10

hanging straight leg raises
6-6-4-6 bent

decline sit ups
15/13

side planks
20 sec each side


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2009)

the other half said:


> well we do grow potatoes and such, just dont ask what the such is!!!!!


wll, that 'such' is on its way to being legalized in California? 

nice looking workout!


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> wll, that 'such' is on its way to being legalized in California?
> 
> nice looking workout!


cool i can be the first person with a legal "such" addiction. do you think that they have rehab centers for that.


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2009)

yesterday we did a 2.2  mile run, just one more little jont till the big run on sunday. after that the farthest im gonna run is to the fridg, or the bathroom.

todays workout.

db press
w/u 50-8
80-8
85-8
80-8

incline press
70-8x2
75-6

cable cross overs
42.5-8x2
45-8

body dips
bw+35-12/8/7

didnt finish the workout, due to chatting alittle to long. well you have to work all the muscle groups right?


----------



## the other half (Apr 30, 2009)

well today we do our one last run before bloomsday run on sunday, i think we are just going to  run 2 miles.

todays workout.

pull ups
bw-7/5/4
these sucked today. more than normal

seated cable row
165-8x3

standing 1 arm pushdowns
80-8x3

hyper ext.
50-12x2/10

standing bb curl
90-8x2/5-2 negatives

hammer curl db
37.5-8x3


----------



## 33sun33 (May 4, 2009)

Dang, I am really impressed with all the running you guys do!!!  Makes me feel lazy. 2 miles? 5 miles???


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2009)

hey there 33.
we were doing it to "kind" of train for a 12 k run in. i think that we are going to try and run just twice a week  now. but we will see how long that last with summer coming up.


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2009)

ok. so we go to do our run in spokane, and my daughter and her friend were
in the walking group at the back of the crowd(est. about 45,000) and katt and i, and her daughter and her boyfriend were in the orange group-about the middle of the crowd. 

after the race started i broke away from the others and just went at what i thought was a good pace, after the first couple of hills i was really starting to wonder if i was going to fast, but then i would get to a down hill portion,
and it helped me get my wind back, they have what is called "doomsday hill" 
i think it is about a half mile up and is ranked as the 6th hardest hill in an organized run in the us, after i got past that i was really starting to have to wonder if i was going to be able to run the whole race with out walking, i did walk at the water tables long enough to drink with out having it go up my nose. but i mentally won the challenge and forced my self to run till the end.
when i finished the official time was 1 hour 26 mins and 52 sec. but that is from when the elites start and are start time was scheduled at 15 minutes after them.  so i thought that i had a pretty good chance of making it in 1 hour and 10 minutes. at the start of the race you pass over an electronic pad and you are wearing an ankle timer, so it tracks your time for you. so i was a bit suprised when katt called me on monday at work and told me that my time was 1 hour 6 min and 33 sec.  an average of just under 9 min miles.

now i have to train alittle harder for next year and see if i can break the 1 hour mark.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2009)

way to go, amigo!
That's great! 
What we call in the situation where you want to stop, but push thru is: gut check.
Way to get over that hill!


----------



## the other half (May 6, 2009)

thanks burner. it really kicked my ass on monday and tuesday.


----------



## the other half (May 6, 2009)

well today i finally felt like my legs felt up to the task of sitting up and down with dumbbells.  so we picked up on our shoulder workout.

o.h. db press
45-8
50-8x2/6

side lat raises
25-8x3

front raises 
30-8 palms down
30-8 palms up
30-8 palms down

rev lat db on incline
20-8x3

shrugs
230-10
250-10x2

rope crunch
87.5-12x3
hanging knee raises straight
6x3
v-ups
15x2
side obliq
72.5-10 each side

all the abs were done s/s


----------



## the other half (May 13, 2009)

mondays workout
db press
w/u 50-8
75-8x3

incline db
70-8x2
65-6

db flys
incline
45-8
47.5-8
45-8

bench dips
55-12
75-12
85-12-bw-8

single arm pushdowns
30-8x2
32.5-8

tri kickbacks
32.5-8
35-8
37.5-8

todays leg workout
our first one in a  month, so we kept it lite
h.s. squat
w/u90-8
180-8
270-8x2

ext.
210-8x3
s/s
calf raises
160-12x3

leg curl
125-8x3
s/s
seated calf raises
90-10x3

sldl 
180-8
270-8x2


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2009)

hey bud!
WTF y'all been? Been kinda QUIET here w/out you! Sheesh!


----------



## the other half (May 15, 2009)

ya, you know just keepin busy with other things- like sitting on the couch watching CSI, and other time consuming shows. now that it is getting nicer out side we are hoping to start doing more running and biking, and hiking.


----------



## the other half (May 15, 2009)

here are our last two workouts.

thursday shoulder w/o
standing bb press
70-8 w/u
90-8
110-8/7

db side lat raises
27.5-8x3

db front raises
30-8 palms up 
30-8 palms down
30-8 palms up

rev pec deck
100-8
110-8
120-8

cable crunch
95-12x3
hanging leg raises
6x2

todays back workout
pull ups
bw-7/6/5

close grip pull down
140-8
150-8/6
new ex. so we didnt know what to start at

seated high row
80-8
100-8
110-8
same as last one

hyper ext. w/ db
35-10
50-10x2

seated db curl
40-8
45-8
47.5-6

21's
70-1 set

hope everybody has a great weekend. and get to do something fun!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2009)

the other half said:


> ya, you know just keepin busy with other things- like sitting on the couch watching CSI, and other time consuming shows. now that it is getting nicer out side we are hoping to start doing more running and biking, and hiking.


I like CSI Miami best.
The view's are better...
here's a fun fact: Do you know where the CSI HQ Bldg in CSIM is located?

Los Angeles
Right off Aviation and Rosecrans.
Its behind a hotel we would stay at when my team would go to LAAFB to do installs or maintenance work.


----------



## the other half (Jun 19, 2009)

yaaaaa, i did it.now what kind of friends are all of you. dont you think that if katt is  posting and im not, it for a reason. i been locked up in the basement for who knows how long and i cant even describe the hell that i have been thru, i wouldnt wish it on any of you. so next time this happens, either call the police or get my little blue pill perscription refilled.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude, she told us where you were.  We just didn't want to ruin your fun.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Dude, she told us where you were.  We just didn't want to ruin your fun.





exactly. now stop complaining and get back to your box! 

how's everything, OH?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2009)

dude!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

the other half said:


> yaaaaa, i did it.now what kind of friends are all of you. dont you think that if katt is posting and im not, it for a reason. i been locked up in the basement for who knows how long and i cant even describe the hell that i have been thru, i wouldnt wish it on any of you. so next time this happens, either call the police or get my little blue pill perscription refilled.


Has Katt let you out of the basement yet?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Has Katt let you out of the basement yet?



Apparently he went the little blue pill route.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone home?  It's turning into a ghost town in here.


----------



## the other half (Jul 30, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


>


hey B. i just love how you havent aged a bit in you avi!!!!! i always seem to get stuck rereading your posts. dont know why!!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Bumpity bump


 thats what i feel like. a bumpity bump on a log.  its amazing how the motivation goes out the window in the summertime. is it the heat, the long days, or just to much  time to do others things that are a different type of fun.



Triple Threat said:


> Anyone home?  It's turning into a ghost town in here.


ya, im here.  i just started a facebook page and i dont post on that either. i'll try to get better. i should at least post my workouts. i just figure that they are the same as katts, just 20 pounds lighter on all the exercises.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

....dude...time to come out of that closet...


Good to hear from you!


----------



## the other half (Dec 11, 2009)

um, my name is "the other half" and i have an addiction.
i seem to have a hard time getting to the gym because i like to hunt to  much. please help me!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

TOH, not sure if ya remember me, but hopin ya find it in ya to get to the gym loL!!!

Seriously... Wishin you guys nothin but the best!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2009)

the other half said:


> um, my name is "the other half" and i have an addiction.
> i seem to have a hard time getting to the gym because i like to hunt to  much. please help me!!!!



What have you been hunting?  Cougars?


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What have you been hunting?  Cougars?



Let me rephrase that for him... "he likes to take his rifle for a walk"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

the other half said:


> um, my name is "the other half" and i have an addiction.
> i seem to have a hard time getting to the gym because i like to hunt to much. please help me!!!!


shhh...be vewy, vewy quiet....


----------



## the other half (Dec 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> TOH, not sure if ya remember me, but hopin ya find it in ya to get to the gym loL!!!
> 
> Seriously... Wishin you guys nothin but the best!!!


thank you mr. archangel. of course i remember you, you were the only one that was nice to me on here before!!!! lol



Triple Threat said:


> What have you been hunting?  Cougars?


no, cougars arent very good eating....... um im  mean their meat is to gamey...... im mean they run to fast.  ya thats it. they run to fast. 



katt said:


> Let me rephrase that for him... "he likes to take his rifle for a walk"


thats true, my rifle is in better shape than i  am. and it has shot more loads than me lately. haha, not really.



Burner02 said:


> shhh...be vewy, vewy quiet....


kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 11, 2009)

you connect yet?

i only got a average doe this season so far...had to get some meat in the freezer.

hopefully mhy winter season will be better then my early season!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

oh...goody...they're back...tis gonna be a gooood winter....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

the other half said:


> cougars arent very good eating....... um im  mean their meat is to gamey...... im mean they run to fast.  ya thats it. they run to fast.





Perhaps you need some better bait.


----------



## the other half (Dec 12, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> you connect yet?
> 
> i only got a average doe this season so far...had to get some meat in the freezer.
> 
> hopefully mhy winter season will be better then my early season!


ya, i had a good season, shot a spike elk,and a small 3x4 buck, found some really good antlers though. good luck on your winter hunts. i just took my cameras down, and waiting for shed hunting season.



Burner02 said:


> oh...goody...they're back...tis gonna be a gooood winter....


well now that hunting is over i will have so much more time to play on the computer,  i just have to limit my time on the porn sites.



Triple Threat said:


> Perhaps you need some better bait.


funny you should say that. ive been told that my bait just doesnt seem to work very well anymore.
maybe it is to old of bait. do u know where i can find some younger, fresher bait?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

...it comes in the form of a blue pill?


----------



## the other half (Dec 14, 2009)

well a great start to the week, we got up and went to the gym.

still not hitting it to hard, but good enough to get blood flowing through the muscles and get a little pump.

will start posting numbers in the next week or two.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

the other half said:


> well a great start to the week, we got up and went to the gym.
> 
> still not hitting it to hard, but good enough to get blood flowing through the muscles and get a little pump.
> 
> will start posting numbers in the next week or two.



Lookin forward to your return and workouts, glad to have ya back at it my Friend!!!


----------



## the other half (Dec 17, 2009)

good day all,
yester day we did a shoulder workout, 
dumbell presses, 3 sets
side cable raises, 3 sets
rev pec deck, 3 sets
shrugs, 3 sets 
and then a bunch of abs.

today was chest
db incline press 55-60-65 sets of 8
db flat press 70-75x2 sets of 8
pec deck 120-140x2 sets of 8
tri push downs 75-80-85 sets of 8
seated push downs170-190-x2 sets of 8

not a killer workout, but we got there none the less
tomorrow is legs. they hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2009)

TOH is back on track.


----------



## the other half (Dec 18, 2009)

already now. it was leg day, i tried to talk katt into sleeping in  n doing legs tomorrow. but no dice.

hack squat machine
w/u 90-8
180-8
230-8
270-8

angled leg press
450-8
540-8
590-8

leg ext.
180-8
195-8x2
s/s
leg curl
90-8
100-8x2

calf raises
160-12x3

im gonna hate myself tomorrow for doing this.
felt good to have a leg work out with a little weight.
they will start going up now.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Great returns to the Weight Game my Friend!!! Thats not good trying to convince Katt not to do The Ol Wheels 

Glad to have ya back at it Brother!!!


----------



## the other half (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks Arch, just so you all know, i did work out all last week, i just had to work at 6 am everymorning, so straight to work after the workout. and i kept forgetting to post. so just take 
the workouts that katt did and add 5 pounds to all hers and that was pretty much my workouts.

sunday- leg day
strecthing asst.
squats
w/u 95x8
135x8
155x8
175x8

wide stance dead lifts
155x8x3

hammerstrenght leg ext.
35/sidex8x3

butt blasters
80x8x3

today-shoulders
db press
50-8 
55-8
60-8

side lat raises
30-8
32.5-8x2

bb upright rows
70-8
80-8x2

shrugs
320-8x2
370-8

nothing stellar, but starting to feel better at least.


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 30, 2009)

Yooo TOH hows it going?  Long time no talk.  Lifts still look good.


----------



## the other half (Dec 30, 2009)

hey there jailhouse, what has been going on? u keepin out of trouble? still liftin?

so today was back day.
wide grip pull down
160-8
170-8
180-8

seated row
160-8
170-8
180-8

straight arm pushdowns
85-8
92.5-8
90-8

hyperext. machine
190-8x2
210-8

preacher curl bb
85-8
95-8 with help
95-6 with help 

db hammer curl
35-8
37.5-8
40-8

to much fun.


----------



## the other half (Dec 31, 2009)

last workout of the year, 

chest 
db flat bench
w/u 65-8
75-8
85-8
90-8

flat db flys
35-8
45-8x2

db tri ext. behind head
80-8
85-8
90-8

dips
bw+25-8/5
bw-6

narrow stance pushups
5


wishing everyone a safe and happy new years eve. and a great 2010!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years Toh!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey buddy!
Welcome to 2010!
Still taking the rifle for a hike? 
Saw some pics a friend had fishing on some river right outside Boise...nice looking country yer in!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, TOH!


----------



## the other half (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks to all of you for wishing me a happy new year, i know its gonna b a good one, cause i have katt as a life partner and she makes every thing easier. gotta love her!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 4, 2010)

k so on to sat and todays work out.

sat
squats
w/u135-8
155-8
185-8
225-8

leg ext.
195-8
210-8
225-8

sldl
180-8
230-8x2

then some ab work

todays work out
front squats
w/u 95-8
115-8
135-8
155-5
165-8

mach hack squats
180-8
200-8
230-8x2

sissy squats
bw-8x5
s/s
standing calf raises
120-12
100-12
100-10
100-8

starting a new workout program. doing legs twice a week. 
gotta see if i can get some growth out of 2 of my 3 legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

the other half said:


> starting a new workout program. doing legs twice a week.



Nothing wrong with that.  There's lots of programs that hit legs twice a week.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2010)

are you doing 2 full leg wourkouts a week or split quad one day and ham the next?


----------



## the other half (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Nothing wrong with that.  There's lots of programs that hit legs twice a week.


yes but that means going to the gym 5 days a week, when the hell am i gonna get to sleep in?



Burner02 said:


> are you doing 2 full leg wourkouts a week or split quad one day and ham the next?


hey burner, as u have probly seen in katts post, its gonna be a quad/ham
split. should be interesting.


----------



## the other half (Jan 5, 2010)

this mornings workout.

incline db press
w/u 35-10
60-10
65-10x2
s/s with
incline db flys
w/u 35-10
45-12/10/7

flat db bench
75-7
70-9/7


tri press down with rope
60-10
65-10
s/s
over head tri ext with rope
60-12
65-6
60-5

hanging leg raises 
bw-8/6/6

rope crunches
87.5-12/12
95-12

pretty good workout, 
i just hate having to figure out the weights when u start something new.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey amigo!
Lookin' good!
Hear you're having a bit of a problem getting onto the curling rack to do legs?
ever try using a heavy DB or pair of heavy DB's if the rack is unavailable?
....or just unleash Katt on them and she'll shredd them....either way....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2010)

the other half said:


> pretty good workout,
> i just hate having to figure out the weights when u start something new.



That's always a problem.  I take the approach that the first cycle of a new program is just practice and the program starts for real on the second cycle.


----------



## the other half (Jan 6, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey amigo!
> Lookin' good!
> Hear you're having a bit of a problem getting onto the curling rack to do legs?
> ever try using a heavy DB or pair of heavy DB's if the rack is unavailable?
> ....or just unleash Katt on them and she'll shredd them....either way....


or just eat something really bad the nite before and just do the weights rite next to them.



Triple Threat said:


> That's always a problem.  I take the approach that the first cycle of a new program is just practice and the program starts for real on the second cycle.


well now that is what someone with common sense would do, but we dont 
fit into that catagory.


----------



## the other half (Jan 6, 2010)

todays whack out workout

pullups(hahaha thats funny)
bw-5/4/4/3

close grip lat pulldown
160-8/8/9
s/s
wide grip seated row
140-8/8
145-10

incline db curl
32.5-10/10/12

standing bb curl(drop set)WTF!!!!! SOMEONE CHANGED IT AT THE LAST MINUTE
90-7/70-6/50-6
90-6/70-5/50-6

so after we got finished working out, a NEW trainer from the gym came over and introduced himself to us. ask if he could show us an exercise to really put our biceps over the top. so he showed us the "incline curl". and we were like, ya we just did those today. its good to see a trainer that is willing to show peeps new exercises or proper tech, but i feel there are alot better(or worse) people to deal with than us. but we are always up for good constructive criticism and ideas. also it really helps when they at least look like they have lifted weights. which he really didnt fit the bill for that.

but on another note, we have been doing cardio and will go agian tonite. it always fun doing cardio with katt!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 7, 2010)

shoulder and ab day

db front raises
30-4
s/s
db overhead press
30-8
47.5-8/6
45-6

rev peck dec
120-8
130-8
135-7

forza shrug
320-8
360-8 w/straps
380-8 w/straps
270-6

hanging leg raises
8/6
s/s
cable crunch
87.5-12x2


----------



## the other half (Jan 8, 2010)

second leg day of the week

barbell hack squats
bar 1x8 felt pretty awkward.
95-8
115-8x2
135-8
felt alot better at the end, starting getting the hang of it.

romanian deadlift
185-8
225-8
245-8x2

lying leg curl
125-8
someone jumped in on machine
hs leg curl
90-8
100-8x2
s/s
seated calf raises
80-12/10/10/10

now to see how we feel tomorrow.

last nite 30 minutes of cardio


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2010)

you'll probably feel like shit.... and I'll be at the gym running on the treadmill...

oh yeah...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

BB hacks are tough to get a feel for.  Nice work!


----------



## the other half (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, so im slacking on posting the workouts. katt got me hooked on mafia wars, and i spend to much of my little bit of free time playing that dam game.

monday

squats
w/u 95-8
135-8
225-8x2
245-8

db lunges
32.5-8x2
35-8x2

good mornings
65-8
85-8
95-8
105-8
havent done these in 15 years. will start heavier next time

calves
seated angled calf raises
160-12x4


tuesday

db bench
w/u 60-8
75-8
80-8
85-8
90-6

incline db bench
60-8
65-8x2
70-5

lying tri ext. barbell
80-8
90-8x2
s/s
close grip bench
80-8
90-8/4
god i hate the tri burnout

abs
hanging leg raises
1x6
cable rope crunch
87.5-12
95-15

cardio tonight


----------



## StanUk (Jan 12, 2010)

Good job with the hack squats! I found them quite difficult to get to grips with especially with any kind of decent weight.

Anyway, keep up the good work!


----------



## the other half (Jan 13, 2010)

hey stan, thanks for stopping by.
that was a first time doing hacks like that, definitely felt them the next couple of days after.

todays back and bi workout.

pull ups
bw 5/5/4/3
they will get better!!!!!

t-bar rows
90-8
115-8
125-7x2

1 arm db rows
95-8
100-8
105-8x2 
used straps for last three sets

seated  hammer db curl
35-8
37.5-8x2

straight bar curl
80-4
70-7x2

i worked up more of a sweat doing this than cardio the night before.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 14, 2010)

nice work TOH.
I've been considering adding barbell hacks myself.
Glad to see I'm not the only one to find them awkward as hell!


----------



## the other half (Jan 20, 2010)

hey  lucifuge, how are things going? still hitting it hard?

ok, here is our last leg workout from last thursday.
sumo dead lift
w/u 135-8
185-8
225-8
245-8

seated leg press single leg
275-8
295-8
305-8
315-8

leg ext
210-8
225-8
240-8
255-8
contracting at the top and holding for 2 sec.

hs seated calf raise
70-12/12/11/10

did a shoulder work out while in vegas
db press 3 sets
side raises 3 sets 
front raises 3 sets 
db shrugs 3 sets
smith mach behind back shrug 2 sets
they had db up to 100s, but they had rubber going around the weights, and they were really bulky. made it look like we did a lot of weights. but alittle awkward.

todays workout
vertical chest press
w/u80-12
110-12
130-12
150-12/10

hs incline
70-10
75-5
70-7
65-10

lf tri press
170-12
180-10
190-10
200-10

seated db overhead ext.
80-10/10/9/8

cable crunch
95-15x3
bench v ups
15x3


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey TOH, how's things?

Looks like you and katt are really hittin' the weights nice and hard again.

Mafiawars, eh? Try Farmville yet? I haven't played either, and don't plan on.


----------



## the other half (Jan 26, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Hey TOH, how's things?
> 
> Looks like you and katt are really hittin' the weights nice and hard again.
> 
> Mafiawars, eh? Try Farmville yet? I haven't played either, and don't plan on.



hey there scar. we are trying to find our gym mojo agian, but its been hard this time around.

but about the mafiawars and farmville and farmtown, you are right, dont get started on them. just a waste of mind space and time. yet we do them.


----------



## the other half (Jan 26, 2010)

mondays workout

front squats
w/u 95-10
135-10x4

machine hack squat
230-10x2
270-10x2

sissy squats
10x4

seated calf raise
80-10x4

tuesday workout

pullups- or something that kind of resembled them.
6/5/4/2

seated row- with individual handles
70-10x4

hyper ext.
40-10x4

standing db curl
35-10/7
30-10x2

straight arm push down
80-10
87.5-10
80-8
72.5-8

ya just friggin great workouts, but atleast we are there i guess.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2010)

if it makes you feel any better...its better than my workout that day...


----------



## the other half (Feb 2, 2010)

todays great leg workout.

barbell hack squats
w/u 65-6
w/u95-8
115-9/8
135-10x2
its weird, but these seem harder to do the lighter they are. or maybe its just  me.

romainan dead lifts
185-10
225-10x3

h/s leg curl
90-10
100-10/10-last 3 asst.
90-10
who would of thunk that adding 10 pounds would hurt so much


----------



## the other half (Feb 2, 2010)

k, so here is the new deal, i had my blood checked for like a 100 different things, since im starting to get old, and the found that my testosterone was low(259). so my new doc put me on 5 gr. of testim. so i just started taking that on monday.

im am really excited to see what this will do for me. the information on the box says it will help with muscle mass, losing body fat and of course raise the libido. 

so, now i just need to clean up the diet and add some cardio and hopefully by summer i will have lost some fat and gained alittle bit of mass.
i should take some pics for reference, and no i am not gonna post them.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2010)

cardio last nite for a half hour. 

todays workout
db bench
w/u55-10
80-10x3

pec deck
150-10
160-10/9

incline db press
65-6
60-9/7
alright i thought that putting the pec deck in the middle of the workout would make the inclines easier. WRONG!!!!

rope push downs
70-10/8
s/s
overhead ext with rope
70-9/6

bench dips
bw-12

this workout just didnt feel  right, we wanted to do 4 set of 10 and we ended up doing just 3 sets on most, and it was still tuff as hell.


----------



## the other half (Feb 4, 2010)

went back in yesterday morning and did 35 minutes on the stair climber and some ab work.

todays workout
wide grip pull down
w/u120-8
160-10x2
160-8

db rows
95-10x3
95-8

straight arm push downs
87.5-10
80-8x2

straight bar curl
70-10/8x2

dam we just cant seem to get a good workout done.
not alot of energy, could be with the new found love for cardio(ya right), that we are using up all our reserves for that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

the other half said:


> k, so here is the new deal, i had my blood checked for like a 100 different things, since im starting to get old, and the found that my testosterone was low(259). so my new doc put me on 5 gr. of testim. so i just started taking that on monday.
> 
> im am really excited to see what this will do for me. the information on the box says it will help with muscle mass, losing body fat and of course raise the libido.



Was that katt's idea?


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Was that katt's idea?



actually,no. one of the gals the i work with, her and her husband go to this doctor that believes in hormone replacement. so i got my perscription,and katt had her blood taken and will see what she needs to help her out with staying young and great looking,and with huge muscles


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2010)

think that one will get me in trouble?

so here is the last 3 workouts
we slept in on friday, thought we would do the work out on friday nite, ya rite.

so we did 2 on sunday and one this morning.

sunday
legs
back squat
w/u 95-8
185-8/10
195-10
205-10

db lunges
35-10x4

good mornings
95-10x2
105-10x2

seated calf raises
180-10/10/12/7
120-5

shoulders
seated db press
50-10
52.5-10x2
52.5-6

side lat raises db
30-10x2
27.5-10x2

rev db fly
20-10x3

monday morning
back workout
pullups
bw-6/4/3/3
these suck shit

bent over bb row. under hand
90-10
110-10x2
115-10

shrugs
320-10x4

db preacher
35-10x2
35-8

cable curl
25-8x2

then i went for a nice 5 hour walk in the mountains. figured i burned a couple hundred calories doing that. great day to be out.
45-3


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2010)

That's _allota_ squats!

What sort of routine are you doing?

How's it going?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2010)

the other half said:


> think that one will get me in trouble?



  It's been a few days since that post, so perhaps the answer is yes?


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That's _allota_ squats!
> 
> What sort of routine are you doing?
> 
> How's it going?


routine, shit i just do what ever the master tells me to do. and i usually hurts like hell the next day.
we are doing good, just trying to get the gym  mojo back. 
how bout yourself?



Triple Threat said:


> It's been a few days since that post, so perhaps the answer is yes?


well, she didnt tie me up in the basement this time, so i guess she wasnt to mad about that  post. i have just been busy, it was a crazy week in the store getting ready for valentines. alot of 6 and 7 in the morning shifts. and then doing cardio after work on a couple of the days.


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2010)

ok, so now to post a few of last weeks workouts.
wed, 
incline db
w/u 50-10
65-10x2
70-10x2

db flat bench
75-10
70-9/6
65-7
ok, that didnt work

db flat fly
45-10
47.5-10
45-10x2
ran out of time
did cardio on wednesday nite.

did cardio on thursday morning
then finished the prior workout

db overhead ext
90-10x4

db kickbacks
40-10x3
37.5-10

then some abs.

fridays leg day

sumo deads
w/u135-10
235-10x4

single leg seated leg press
395-10x4

leg ext.
225-10/9
210-8/9

todays leg workout. agian. this sucks
front squats
115-15x4

machine hack squat
230-15x4

sissy squats
bw-12x4

i think she is trying to kill me, i better check the insurance policies and see if they have been raised recently.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

the other half said:


> i think she is trying to kill me, i better check the insurance policies and see if they have been raised recently.



You might want to hire a taster for your food.


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2010)

now that i think about it, she cooks alot of dinners, then makes herself something else.


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2010)

todays shoulder  workout.

standing overhead press
80-15/15/13/10

side lat
25-15/15/13
22.5-15

rev pec deck
100-15/15/14

shrugs
270-15/15/12

running out of time, so i had to cut a set off of the last to exercises.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 18, 2010)

TOH - what's going on man?

I just saw your picture from 2008.  Wow - you've made some really good progress!  How are things in 2010?


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2010)

nadirmg said:


> TOH - what's going on man?
> 
> I just saw your picture from 2008.  Wow - you've made some really good progress!  How are things in 2010?



hey nadirmg. how are things going. good to have u back.
we are just doing the usual thing, trying to keep up the workouts and have fun in life. thanks for the comment, but now i have an extra 20 pounds of "fun" added to that pic. working on getting it off.


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2010)

and once agian-time to get caught up on a few workouts.

2/19 back and bi's
pullups
bw-6/5/3/3

seated row
140-15x4

straight arm push downs
72.5-14/12/10
65-12

hammer curls
30-15x3

bar curl agianst a pole
50-10
40-15

this 15 rep shit sucks!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2010)

2/19

chest
incline db
50-15
60-15
65-15/13

db flat bench
65-15
60-14/15/11

pec deck
110-15
120-15/15
130-15

didnt get to tri's


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2010)

todays workout
legs

sumo deads
135-15
185-15x3

romainan deads
185-14/15/14/15
cant............breathe!!!!!!!

leg curl
110-15
110-11-95/2
95-12

i can feel the cramping already!!!!
this is the last time katt finds our "new" workout routine.
just one week left of the 15 rep crap. cant wait to be able to finish a workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2010)

the other half said:


> this is the last time katt finds our "new" workout routine.
> just one week left of the 15 rep crap. cant wait to be able to finish a workout.



Take that magazine away from her.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2010)

the other half said:


> routine, shit i just do what ever the master tells me to do. and i usually hurts like hell the next day.
> we are doing good, just trying to get the gym  mojo back.
> how bout yourself?



I just gave up on a routine for the first time.   I was doing Chad's Get Lean in a Hurry.  It's starts with 5 minutes of jump rope and 5 minutes of squat thrusts.  Then you do an exercise (e.g. Back Squats) for about 4 sets of 6.  Then you do 5 minutes of HIIT running (15 seconds _full_ sprints, 45 seconds, repeat each minute).  Then you do three more exercises with HIIT after each.

It felt like my head was going to explode, and I've come close to puking a few times.  Cardio is not my thing.

I've been doing Huge in a Hurry, but I think I'm going to take a break and do Big Boy Basics.

Getting your mojo back yet?


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2010)

hey doms.  i dont blame u for exiting that routine. i have never been a fan of the quizy and puking feeling unless its from a killer leg workout.
i still choose to get most of my cardio in the mountians when i can, but being in idaho, i still have to go to the gym for cardio alot. but i think we have got our  mojo back, we just need to plan another trip so we have more incentive.
are u still down in boise?


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2010)

todays split workout.
5 am chest
h.s. incline
70-15/15/12
65-15

seated chest press
110-15x3
120-15
was waiting for the burnout and it never happened.

cable flys
30-15
35-15
40-15
42.5-11/35-4

went back at 8 am for cardio
45 minutes on the stair climber-580 cal.

tri workout
dips
bw+25-15
bw+25-12/bw-3
bw-12

bench dips with db
60-15/15/12

pushdowns-shouldwidth grip
50-15x4

db kickbacks
30-15x2
30-12

hanging leg raises
8/6

rope crunch
80-15
87.5-15

planks
2@45 sec.


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

the other half said:


> todays split workout.
> 5 am chest
> h.s. incline
> 70-15/15/12
> ...



DUDE!  since when do you do 4 exercises for tri's????  

I guess I'll do my cardio first, after work,,, then by the time I'm done all the ppl will be gone


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2010)

katt said:


> DUDE!  since when do you do 4 exercises for tri's????
> 
> I guess I'll do my cardio first, after work,,, then by the time I'm done all the ppl will be gone



buck up and just do it. my god woman!!!!!! after you said just to write down what ever i do and you would do it after cardio, i thought well, the tri's are alittle rested so might as well give it a go. 

have fun with the dips


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2010)

the other half said:


> hey doms.  i dont blame u for exiting that routine. i have never been a fan of the quizy and puking feeling unless its from a killer leg workout.
> i still choose to get most of my cardio in the mountians when i can, but being in idaho, i still have to go to the gym for cardio alot. but i think we have got our  mojo back, we just need to plan another trip so we have more incentive.
> are u still down in boise?



You moved?  The last time we talked about it, you lived in Oregon, correct?

Yeah, I still live in Boise.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2010)

howdy partner


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You moved?  The last time we talked about it, you lived in Oregon, correct?
> 
> Yeah, I still live in Boise.



no, we have always been in north idaho. i moved here from montana in 89.
dont see me moving anytime soon, but if i did, it will be back to montana to retire(another 30 years from now).


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2010)

whats up burner? 
keepen your sanity over there?


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2010)

so yesterdays workout ran long. believe that. 

back squats
95-8w/u
135-15
155-15
175-15x2
my legs never burned out, but it takes the wind out of you. what is that telling me?

lunges
30-15
27.5-15
25-15x2
ok, this one really suck!!!!!

went back  this  morning to finish

good mornings
65-15
85-15x2
95-15

db preacher curl
30-15x4

hanging leg raises
8
crunch machine
70-20
v-ups
20
obliq crunches
12 each side
plank
1x45

hoping to go back and do shoulders later this morning and some cardio.
then we will have gotten thru the whole weeks workouts.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2010)

holy shit im tired now!!!!

the rest of the workout
45 min stair climber

standing bb press
90-15x2
80-12/8

side lat raises
27.5-15/13
25-12x2

rev pec deck
120-15
100-12x2/10

shrugs
270-15x2
320-13
360-12
180-10-slow and holding at top


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2010)

the other half said:


> back squats
> 95-8w/u
> 135-15
> 155-15
> ...



That you need to work on stamina, just like me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2010)

the other half said:


> went back at 8 am for cardio
> 45 minutes on the stair climber-580 cal.



Went BACK at 8am!?!  What time were you there first? I am just getting outta bed at 8. 

You're tearing up the iron/cardio TOH.


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> That you need to work on stamina, just like me.


hey you dont have to get personal, ya know.  oh, you mean like improving my cardio stamina. ok.



Scarface30 said:


> Went BACK at 8am!?!  What time were you there first? I am just getting outta bed at 8.
> 
> You're tearing up the iron/cardio TOH.



well, you know the "iron madian"  makes me go at 5 in the morning, and i had the day off so i went back to finish. we had plans every nite of the weekend and i had to work so we werent gonna be able to get back in till this week.
just gonna be glad to go back to a workout that we can get the whole thing done in 50 minutes.


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2010)

k, so we took monday off. busy weekend and not alot of sleep. felt good to sleep till 630. still didnt get out of bed till 830. had to watch some hunting shows
took the doggies for a little walk. temp for the first day of march was 61 degrees. missed the record by 2 degrees.


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2010)

our drool monsters


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2010)

so we started a new program. doesnt have a name. it is gonna be based off of just 2 excersizes per body part (3x6-8) and lots of abs. we never seem to have time for them, and only do them maybe 2 times a week on a good week.

todays workout
db flat bench
w/u55-8
75-8
85-8
90-8

db incline flys
50-8
52.5-8
55-8

dips
bw+25-11/9/8

bar push downs
70-8
80-8
85-8

incline sit ups-15
v-ups-15
hanging leg raises
straight-8
bent-8l-8r-8front
side obl.-10 l-10-r
rope crunch-95-12x2

hoping to tighten the stomach up abit, then i wont have to lose as much wieght, right?


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2010)

todays back and bi workout.

pull downs
160-8
170-8
180-8x2

seated row 2 handles
120-8
140-8
160-8

seated curls
40-8
42.5-8
45-8

bb curl agianst pole
70-8
80-8/8

hyper ext.
40-12
50-12

hanging leg raises
8x3
hyper rack sit ups
15x1
ball crunches
15x2


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

the other half said:


> incline sit ups-15
> v-ups-15
> hanging leg raises
> straight-8
> ...



If it were only that easy.     That's an area I need to work on as well.


----------



## the other half (Mar 6, 2010)

fridays shoulder and abs

o.h. bb press
100-8
110-8x2

side lat raises
30-8
32.5-8x2

front db raises
32.5-8
30-8x2

shrugs
360-7/8/8
270-8

abs
hanging leg raise 2x8
v-ups 15
plank 45 sec

saturdays workout
stepups dbs
40-8x2
50-8

seated leg press single leg
295-8
275-8x2

hs hams curl
100-8
125-8x2

hs leg ext.
90-8
140-8
140-4/90-4

seated calf raises
80-15/12/14

sissy squats 1x8


----------



## the other half (Mar 8, 2010)

mondays chest and tri workout

flat db bench
w/u 70-8
85-8
90-8
95-7

db incline flys
52.5-8
55-8x2

dips
bw+25-10/8/7

pushdowns
85-8
90-8x2

rope crunch
95-12x2
leg raises 
1x8
1x12-4 front/4 each side
v-ups
12
plank 1x45


----------



## the other half (Mar 9, 2010)

tuesdays leg workout

front squats
w/u 75-8
145-8x2
155-8

hack squats
270-8x3

icarian leg ext.
220-8
240-8
260-8

seated calf raises
180-15/15/12

just never got into it today, couldnt get my hip flexors to loosen up.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2010)

sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug....
It might not have been 110%, but you went and broke down muscle and will be better next time, right?


----------



## the other half (Apr 9, 2010)

really nothing to post. just saying HELLO!!!
and wanted to get back on the first page.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2010)

Well in that case,


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2010)

Hey hack where you guys been?

I just got my new bow rigged up I'm now capable of shooting through any animal in north america!!  Whens elk season


----------



## the other half (Jun 13, 2010)

hello fellow im'ers.
things are going great. we have been tearing up the gym pretty good. have dropped almost 20 pounds since the beginning of the year. down to 202. seem like the test gel is working pretty good. had my blood drawn a couple of weeks ago and the doc called and told me to cut back my amount cause my level was close to 1200. i dont see anything wrong with that, but it was higher than they want. im really liking it cause im only sore for about a day after a good hard workout.
will start posting agian let you know what the weights are looking like.

hope everybody is doing great!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2010)

It's about time!  

Glad to hear you've been keeping at it!


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2011)

hello, my name in ben, and im an ironaholic.

sorry it has been so long since i have posted. but life just gets in the way sometime.
hoping to be better this time around.

katt and i have been hopping around a few different programs since last fall and are now just going to go back to the basics.

weight is back to 210 give or take. looking to get down to 190 by the end of april. possible, just have to be strict with the diet.

todays workout.
bar bench
135-8
185-8
225-6
225-4
i really need to work on this

incline db press
70-8
75-6
75-7

pec deck
120-8
140-8
150-8

body dips
b/w plus 45
8/5
b/w
5/7

db kickbacks
35-8
37.5-8
40-4

off to work.
hope you all have a great day.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2011)

the other half said:


> just have to be strict with the diet.
> 
> .



  wasn't sure whether to  use this icon or the hysterically laughing one.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2011)

Good to see both of you back!


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2011)

katt said:


> wasn't sure whether to  use this icon or the hysterically laughing one.......



ya know i would tell you to BITE ME!!, but i know im not on your diet.


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks jersey. how have things been going for yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2011)

the other half said:


> thanks jersey. how have things been going for yourself?


 2010 sucked for me, but 2011 has gotten off to a fantastic start!

How have you and Katt been?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 22, 2011)

There's no Ben here.......................






















glad you are back dude!


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2011)

jersey, just keep the head up. dont know the details, but at least you know that keeping the IRON faith always help. 

premier and dg806. how are things? 
hope all has been good in the land of IM.

todays w/o
pullups
6/6/5

god how i hate these after not doing them for awhile, and adding a few pounds doesnt help.

straight arm push downs
72.5-8
80-8
87.5-8

close grip
seated rows
140-8
160-8
170-8

seated hammer curls
35-8
40-8
42.5-8

21's
70-1 set
s/s
forearms curls
70-15 front
70-12 behind

hyper extensions
50-12/10/10


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2011)

im grand, thanks.  get anything hunting this last year?


----------



## the other half (Feb 24, 2011)

that is a sore subject. it was probably the worst year of hunting i have had in my life.
they (forest service) put a new 4 wheeler road in our hunting area. we saw 1 elk in 9 days of hunting. and then deer season was a fun year, i got to spend alot of time hunting with my daughter, but i lost alot of hunting hours driving her back and for so she could go to work and such. hoping that this year will be better. 

and how bout yourself?


----------



## the other half (Feb 24, 2011)

well, we didnt make it to the gym today, one of the dogs seemed to have problems last nite and wanted to go outside 3 times during the nite, conviniently about 2 hours apart. not a good nite sleep for either of us. 

will hit it tomorrow, have 2 workouts left, should we do shoulders or blast the legs????


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2011)

the other half said:


> well, we didnt make it to the gym today, one of the dogs seemed to have problems last nite and wanted to go outside 3 times during the nite, conviniently about 2 hours apart. not a good nite sleep for either of us.
> 
> will hit it tomorrow, have 2 workouts left, should we do shoulders or blast the legs????



Legs!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

the other half said:


> have 2 workouts left, should we do shoulders or blast the legs????


 YES
So, what's test gel? Saw that in an earlier post...


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

*EVERYBODY LOVES LEG DAY!!!!  *I do not know you but welcome back brother (& sister).  WOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2011)

i was 'relocated' to florida.  the deer here look like big dogs.. i did go hunting but its GAY.  people have these little plots of land, and they put up blinds and feeders.. and wait for the deer to come to them.  i like to actually walk around and HUNT for them, in the mountains.  fuck the east coast


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2011)

im not bitter at all..


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> im not bitter at all..



lol  that is gay!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> im not bitter at all..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I like to hunt thru the steak section at the super market.
Jut saying...much easier...and guranteed food!


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> YES
> So, what's test gel? Saw that in an earlier post...



it is a testosterone gel that the doctor prescribed me for having low testosterone.
it 50 mg of test and i put on 75 mg a day. took my test from 259 up to right around 850. i will use a bit more when i know im not going to get my blood tested for a while. last time i messed up and had my blood drawin and it was at 1250.
but it helps with the alot of the alliments that come with getting older.


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2011)

2B1 said:


> *EVERYBODY LOVES LEG DAY!!!!  *I do not know you but welcome back brother (& sister).  WOOOOOO!!!!!!



welcome to my thread 2B1. katt and i show up every now and then for a little visit.
hoping to do better this time. keep up on the journal and chat with all the old IM'ers.


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> im not bitter at all..



as much as i would hate it, i would probly just give up hunting till i could get back to the mountians. what took you to florida?


----------



## the other half (Feb 25, 2011)

NOTE TO SELF: dont let katt make up the workout.

todays LEGS

back squats
95-10
145-8
185-8/8

sumo deads
135-8
225-8/8

sldl
185-8
225-8
275-8

leg extensions
255-8
255-8/8 holding at the top for 2 sec.

h.s. calf machine
90-10/8
70-10

seated leg press
calf 
295-10x3

this was our first leg workout that was alittle more back to basics. the last couple of programs had machine work and such. so we started alittle lighter and kept to good form. 
i think we are going to try and do legs twice a week, first being quad dominant movements, the latter being hamstring movements.
any suggestions on exercises to do, we always like trying new things.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2011)

ever try kettle bell deadlifts?
Stand on two platforms, the KB in between, reach down w/ one hand, and do the set. it takes you DEEEEP. Pretty cool.

Think I may try the oh, woe is me being...40...depressed, weak...need hgh, test and deca prescrip....yeah!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2011)

That is quite the leg workout.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of throwing some front squats in the mix.  Granted they hit both quads and hamstrings but they are a quad dominant exercise.  I also have been doing reverse calf raises on the smith machine.  It takes a bit to set-up but they're beneficial.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2011)

the other half said:


> as much as i would hate it, i would probly just give up hunting till i could get back to the mountians. what took you to florida?



i got a friend that always wants to go.. i might try and hunt hog.  im in the airforce


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ever try kettle bell deadlifts?
> Stand on two platforms, the KB in between, reach down w/ one hand, and do the set. it takes you DEEEEP. Pretty cool.
> 
> Think I may try the oh, woe is me being...40...depressed, weak...need hgh, test and deca prescrip....yeah!



we have done the barbell squat then swing it above the head. but we dont have kettle bells.

and if you can find a doctor to give you all that stuff send me his/her name.lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

the other half said:


> ....and if you can find a doctor to give you all that stuff send me his/her name.lol


No doc in the US will prescribe deca..... but test and HGH are easily obtainable. Check out anti-aging clinics.  Better have deep pockets though!


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> That is quite the leg workout.


that is what happens when i let katt write the workout.  thanks for stopping by. dont think i have seen you around. oh, thats right, im the one that hasnt been here for along time.



2B1 said:


> I'm a big fan of throwing some front squats in the mix.  Granted they hit both quads and hamstrings but they are a quad dominant exercise.  I also have been doing reverse calf raises on the smith machine.  It takes a bit to set-up but they're beneficial.


yes gotta love the front squat. i get much better depth with them, just alittle harder when the shoulders and biceps start getting tired. i have to do the cross armed hold. wrists dont bend very for for the traditional hold.



PreMier said:


> i got a friend that always wants to go.. i might try and hunt hog.  im in the airforce


well, i guess if you get out and get to shoot and kill something that is grillable, it still works. and thank you for doing what you do, so that people like myself may be able to own guns and protect my family and enjoy hunting. you rock!!


JerseyDevil said:


> No doc in the US will prescribe deca..... but test and HGH are easily obtainable. Check out anti-aging clinics.  Better have deep pockets though!


i hear ya on the deep pockets. thank goodness for insurance. i get 2 boxes of testim per month on my perscription, and the gal at the pharmacy said they are $300 per box. i guess that is my new pay raise. $7200 a year, hell ya.


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2011)

OK, so KATT wrote todays workout agian.

leg workout number 1
front squats
w/u 95-8
115-8
135-8
155-8

db lunges
30-8
35-8
40-8
now my "glutes" hurt. gotta be politically correct around here.

leg extensions
1 set icarian machine
240-8
dont like this machine
next 2 sets life fitness
255-8
265-8

step ups
40-8
45-8x2

cable ab crunch
80-1x15
hanging leg raises
1x6
decline crunch
1x15
crunch
1x15

next week we will bump up the weights, still alittle light on some of the movements.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

the other half said:


> OK, so KATT wrote todays workout agian.


 
She did a good job of kicking your glutes. 

Good to see anther set of couples who get along lifting together.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like a good workout to me! I would probably lose the leg extensions and do leg curls instead.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Need some good morning's to. 

I'm addicted to those damn things now.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

the other half said:


> gotta be politically correct around here.


 where's the fun in that?????


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to hate front squats.  They just felt wrong.  And I know some of it is balance and comfort, but it was just off somehow.  But once someone drew the connection to the clean and jerk, and how the front squat is just a component of one of them, the light bulb went on.  Changed the way I did the lift and the way I felt about it.


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> She did a good job of kicking your glutes.
> 
> Good to see anther set of couples who get along lifting together.


well, the getting along part is still yet to be seen. lol not really, we met at a gym, and have been lifting togther for over 13 years. couldnt ask for a better partner. well, i could.................na, i wouldn't.


JerseyDevil said:


> Looks like a good workout to me! I would probably lose the leg extensions and do leg curls instead.





omerta2010 said:


> Need some good morning's to.
> 
> I'm addicted to those damn things now.


we will hit the hamstrings later in the week, we are gonna do 2 leg workouts per week.  but i do like the goodmornings also. dont do them often enough.


Burner02 said:


> where's the fun in that?????



i havent been here for awhile, and i dont want people to think that im weird or something.


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I used to hate front squats.  They just felt wrong.  And I know some of it is balance and comfort, but it was just off somehow.  But once someone drew the connection to the clean and jerk, and how the front squat is just a component of one of them, the light bulb went on.  Changed the way I did the lift and the way I felt about it.



i really do like them, but it is hard to go very heavy on them. but getting there.
maybe i need to work on the way i hold the bar. i cant do traditional hold. i have to have my arms crossed and hold it on my shoulders.


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2011)

yep, made it to days in a row.

back and bi day.

pullups
bw
3x6
weight is 210.

1 arm rows
100-8
110-8
120-8
used straps on last 2 sets

straight arm push downs
80-8
87.5-8
92.5-8

rack pulls
225-8
315-8
335-6
straps used on last 2 sets.

decline crunch
8 to each side
hanging leg raises legs straight out
10
hanging leg raises supported
10
romain chair situps
15
ran out of time. so we are gonna have to go back and finish tonight after some cardio.
woofrigginhoo!!!!!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

the other half said:


> i havent been here for awhile, and i dont want people to think that im weird or something.




It's good to be different. 


Good start to a back and bi WO.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

the other half said:


> i havent been here for awhile, and i dont want people to think that im weird or something.


Your secret is safe with us 

Work outs looking solid!  It's good having you and Katt back in the mix.  Now if we could only get Triple Threat back...... Hell, I think he was the only one on here older than me!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2011)

and albob is an old ass


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

I still can't get used to the feeling of the bar on my throat on front squats...


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2011)

well, i wussed out last nite, and we didnt get back to do cardio and biceps. it is really hard after having the whole day off. and just getting relaxed at mid afternoon, and then "OH', i have to go back to the gym agian.

so i at least did my cardio this morning after our shoulder workout.

45 minutes on the stair climber.596 calories burned.

shoulder workout
bb standing press
90-8
110-8
115-8

leaning side lat raises
225-8x3

rev. db flys
25-8
27.5 8x2

db front raises
25-8
30-8
32.5-8

shrugs
320-8
360-8
410-8

an assortment of abs after wards.

im not counting calories like katt is, but i am definetly not taking in as much as before, and cutting out ALMOST all sweet.
im thinking im prob around 2200-2500 cal/day


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

ALMOST?????   WTF?  Are you still eating cookies at work?


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2011)

katt said:


> ALMOST?????   WTF?  Are you still eating cookies at work?



UUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..................of course not honey!!!!!
i was refering to our really good protien bars.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

so...by saying 'protein bars'...you mean: oreos?
good call, sir! But I think she's on to you!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nutter Butter's technically have protein. they have peanutbutter in the middle. 

Nice workout but what the hell are these:
leaning side lat raises
225-8x3

Since I don't know what kinda side lat anybody does with 225.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

You guys are like the Sonny and Cher of IM


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

ok JD  he totally starts the smack talkin'......    and no, those are the fresh baked cookies from the bakery, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nutter Butter's technically have protein. they have peanutbutter in the middle.
> 
> Nice workout but what the hell are these:
> leaning side lat raises
> ...


 he's on that gel...and of course..cranking that crazy creatine! He's jacked!
Did you know...that scene in the movie: Commando, where Arnold was holding that guy over the cliff w/ just one hand? yeah...that was Arnie's body double: TOH.

TOH is so jacked, even Chuck Norris says: ho-lee-crap! It's TOH!

Go ahead, bro...eat those fresh baked deli cookies! Chuck Norris AND Arny would approve!


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys are like the Sonny and Cher of IM


WOW!!!! we have had alot of compliments. but im not sure where that one ranks.



katt said:


> ok JD  he totally starts the smack talkin'......    and no, those are the fresh baked cookies from the bakery, if I'm not mistaken


first of all, i start the smack talkin, she just does the SMACKIN!!!!  on for the record, they are the day old cookies........ hahahahaha so FYYFF!!!!


Burner02 said:


> he's on that gel...and of course..cranking that crazy creatine! He's jacked!
> Did you know...that scene in the movie: Commando, where Arnold was holding that guy over the cliff w/ just one hand? yeah...that was Arnie's body double: TOH.
> 
> TOH is so jacked, even Chuck Norris says: ho-lee-crap! It's TOH!
> ...


OK,  so yesterday i did have a cookie from the bakery. it was awful. i will never have one again. because i love my wifey so much.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

yes, i got to write the leg workout today.
most of the weights will be moving up. just looking to find where the strength ends.
hammy dom.

deadlifts
w/u
135-8
185-8
225-8
245-8

1 legged deads
30-8
32.5-8
35-8
really, i didnt realize i had no sense of balance. is there an exercise for strenghtening your ankles?

glute ham raises
5/6/8
first set, i thought my hammies were gonna snap. each set got a bit easier, but by the end of the 3rd set, i was getting a tricep pump from pushing myself back up.

good  mornings
95-8
115-8
125-8

while i was spotting katt on these, i realized what burner was talking about. i felt like i was getting ready to HIT IT!!! 
i think i got a little wet spot in my panties!!!!

felt like a pretty good workout, only time will tell. im thinking in probably about 4 hours.


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nutter Butter's technically have protein. they have peanutbutter in the middle.
> 
> Nice workout but what the hell are these:
> leaning side lat raises
> ...



what the hell. you mean you dont have a 225 pound dumbell in your gym?????
i think i just did what all men wish their wives would do. miss their period.....


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

ummm... and when did you start wearing 'panties'????  

Damn it!   STAY OUT OF MY UNDERWEAR DRAWER!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2011)

the other half said:


> OK,  so yesterday i did have a cookie from the bakery. it was awful. i will never have one again. because i love my wifey so much.



that should be good for some positive points with Katt


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2011)

the other half said:


> while i was spotting katt on these, i realized what burner was talking about. i felt like i was getting ready to HIT IT!!!
> i think i got a little wet spot in my panties!!!!
> 
> felt like a pretty good workout, only time will tell. im thinking in probably about 4 hours.


see? If more people wold follow my lead, this would be a better place.
That home gym is looking better and better...in a public gym, one can't grab their hot spouse and bend her over the nearest piece of equipment and uh....HIIT it....just saying.

AND!!!!! URSULA! WHAT THE FUQ! I get npo props from my awesome post...elevating you over the great Chuck Norris himself? That's dam near blasphemy...and I get....nuttin'. 
Step into my office, cause you're fuqqin FIRED!


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

:QUOTE=Burner02;2206705]see? If more people wold follow my lead, this would be a better place.
That home gym is looking better and better...in a public gym, one can't grab their hot spouse and bend her over the nearest piece of equipment and uh....HIIT it....just saying.

AND!!!!! URSULA! WHAT THE FUQ! I get npo props from my awesome post...elevating you over the great Chuck Norris himself? That's dam near blasphemy...and I get....nuttin'. 
Step into my office, cause you're fuqqin FIRED!
[/QUOTE]

[


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

the other half said:


> what the hell. you mean you dont have a 225 pound dumbell in your gym?????


 
Well yeah I have way to many.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

the other half said:


> i think i just did what all men wish their wives would do. miss their period.....


Good looking work out but if there's one thing I don't want it's my girlfriend telling me she didn't have her period this month haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

the other half said:


> :QUOTE=Burner02;2206705]see? If more people wold follow my lead, this would be a better place.
> That home gym is looking better and better...in a public gym, one can't grab their hot spouse and bend her over the nearest piece of equipment and uh....HIIT it....just saying.
> 
> AND!!!!! URSULA! WHAT THE FUQ! I get npo props from my awesome post...elevating you over the great Chuck Norris himself? That's dam near blasphemy...and I get....nuttin'.
> Step into my office, cause you're fuqqin FIRED!


 
[[/QUOTE]
thank you! Now trhe world is in balance again. The planets are aligned and life in general is good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

225 lb DB, Ursula, no period..... wtf is going on here?


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> 225 lb DB, Ursula, no period..... wtf is going on here?



you really dont want to know JD


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2011)

chest and tri work out

bar bench
w/u 135-8
185-8
225-6/5

db incline press
70-8
75-5
75-8
second set i went down alittle to far, ok, alot to far

cable cross overs
42.5-8
47.25-8
50-5-dropped down to 42.5-2

body dips
45-8/6
bw 8- slow and deep and straight

overhead db ext.
85-8
90-7
90-5

db kickbacks
35-8
40-8
45-8

this was a really good workout.
we dont usually have as much time to do as much as we did.
i havent had an upper body pump like this in a long time.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice. Like the over heard DBs!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice workout yesterday.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

225 6/5 means 6 sets of 5 right? good workout!


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> 225 6/5 means 6 sets of 5 right? good workout!



unfortunately not. it was a set of 6 and a set of 5. bar bench is by far my weak point.


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

Ursula = TOH?


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

sunday was nice, i was our cheat meal. had a couple of slices of papa murphys pizza, and a piece of cake.  
now back to the fun food for the week.

got to the gym this morning and the gal broke the key off in the door from the inside, so we lost about 15 minutes of our 45 minute workout.

quad dominant 
bb front squats
w/u95-8
135-8
155-8
165-8

db lunges
35-8
40-8
42.5-8

leg extensions
255-8
265-8x2
s/s
hammerstrenght calf raises
90-12/10/10

just getting ready to go for my first outdoor run of the year. 
still abit nippy out, but should feel good


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

hellya, got the first run done.
3.6 miles. stopped once to retie the shoes.
i forgot to check the time when i left, checked it at about .7 miles into the run. took me 24 minutes after that to finish, so im thinking should have been right about 31 minutes.
nothing flashy, but it works.

had a couple of first time run errors. 
1. did check start time.
2. didnt put any gum in.
3 didnt use the bathroom before i left. ran the last mile with a very tightened a#*hole.
dont know if that made me run faster or slower.
dont think it will happen agian.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey congrats on the first one outdoors this spring.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

the other half said:


> ran the last mile with a very tightened a#*hole.



That couldn't have been very pleasant.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

Good looking workouts TOH!  I hate when number 3 happens, lol


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

the other half said:


> hellya, got the first run done.
> 3.6 miles. stopped once to retie the shoes.
> i forgot to check the time when i left, checked it at about .7 miles into the run. took me 24 minutes after that to finish, so im thinking should have been right about 31 minutes.
> nothing flashy, but it works.
> ...



Well maybe if you had put the gum in your @$$, you wouldn't have had to worry about # 3....


----------



## the other half (Mar 8, 2011)

katt said:


> Well maybe if you had put the gum in your @$$, you wouldn't have had to worry about # 3....



hahaha, you are so friggin funny! you would have loved to see me blowing bubbles out my ass. you are one sick woman


----------



## the other half (Mar 8, 2011)

have you ever had one of those days that you feel like you weighted 20 pounds heavier when you woke up?

i did today and it should at the gym. just couldnt find a groove.

back and biceps
wide grip p/u
bw-7/5/5

db 1 arm rows
110-8
120-8x2

straight arm pushdowns
87.5-8
87.5-6
87.5-5
WTF!!!!!

rack pulls, couldnt do cause some a dumb ass was doing shoulder presses with just the bar.
and some other crap movements. really, we have one squat rack and he has to do that.

bb preacher curl
65-8
85-8
95-6

db hammer curls
40-8
42.5-8
45-8

hyper extensions
50-12


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

katt said:


> Ursula = TOH?


moviequote: Sooper Troopers.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

the other half said:


> hellya, got the first run done.
> 3.6 miles. stopped once to retie the shoes.
> i forgot to check the time when i left, checked it at about .7 miles into the run. took me 24 minutes after that to finish, so im thinking should have been right about 31 minutes.
> nothing flashy, but it works.
> ...


no shit?
HA!
Nice on the run! I've still evaded that early am 'bullet'... but I gotta do it....I bet an ex gf that I'd drop more weight than her by the time I visit home in June....I get a steak dinner, paid for by her...she gets lobster from me. I SHALL be victorius...so, will have to get up... 
Her husband can buy her that lobser!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

the other half said:


> rack pulls, couldnt do cause some a dumb ass was doing shoulder presses with just the bar.
> and some other crap movements. really, we have one squat rack and he has to do that.


 
**cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough**

Ok I feel better now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

^


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

I think O is giving you a hint....


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough**
> 
> Ok I feel better now.





ihateschoolmt said:


> ^





JerseyDevil said:


> I think O is giving you a hint....



yes, that was a possibility, but we still would have had to use the rack, at least that is where i like to do them. and also the deads are on our second leg day. which is friday. we will have to use our imagination a little better next time.


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2011)

got to sleep in a bit yesterday and took the day off from weights and cardio. 

today was shoulder day and cardio

standing military press
w/u95-8
115-8
125-8
135-4
135-3

front db raises palm down
30-8
32.5-8x2

upright rows- dont normally do these, they used to really bug my shoulder and wrists.
80-8
90-8
90-7

incline reverse db fly
27.5-8x3

shrugs
360-8
410-8
410-7
was trying to get a good hold at the top, i feeling a head ache coming on already.

abs
hanging straight leg raises
10
8

rope crunch
85-15

roman chair situps
15

decline sit ups
12

cardio 45 minutes on tread mill
4.2 miles.


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough** DEADLIFT **cough**
> 
> Ok I feel better now.



That's EXACTLY what he does if he feels I don't lift enough..

**cough** LOSER  ** cough** LOSER .. **cough** LOSER....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great looking work out man, careful doing cardio directly after weightlifting without eating. It causes a rise in cortisol I've heard.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

the other half said:


> upright rows- dont normally do these, they used to really bug my shoulder and wrists.
> 80-8
> 90-8
> 90-7


me too....I took my grip to the outter curve on the ez bar, and it doen'st affect much now.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

I love upright rows, but I hear you on the aches.  sometimes I'll move my hands to the center of the bar to change the angle a bit, that seems to help as well.  Or you could switch to DBs.  Feels very different.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Great looking work out man, careful doing cardio directly after weightlifting without eating. It causes a rise in cortisol I've heard.



i have never heard of that, but will def check into it.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

burner and py, i usually use the straight bar,but will try the curl bar next time, i know i cant go in really close,  that will really tweek my wrist, maybe i will just skip the shoulder workouts, they arent that important,right?


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

todays hamstring workout.

sumo deads
w/u135-8
225-8
255-8
285-8

sldl
225-8
255-8
275-7

good mornings
135-8x2
155-8

glute/ham raises
8x2

i really like this workout, but dam, they(my hamstrings) sure are tight afterwards.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate upright rows and shrugs.  In the long run give me injuries and even mild pinched nerve in the neck.  I think doing compound movements like deadlift and military work those areas just fine.  But to each, his own 

Nice sumos and GMs!!  Your hams will be loving you tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2011)

ooh good mornings.  cant wait to do gm's next week


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome high rep numbers on the deads!


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks all, the hammies were definitely a bit tight most of the day, good thing i didnt do much else for my day off.

today they arent to bad, so i know i can push harder next time.

todays chest and tri workout

bar bench
w/u
135-8
185-8
225-5
225-4
i really have to try and find out what my mental problem is with these.

incline db. press
70-8
75-8
80-6

cable cross overs
42.5-8
47.5-8x2

dips
bw+45-8
bw+45-4
bw-4
bw+25-7

overhead db ext.
85-8
90-8/7

db kickbacks
40-8
45-8x2

bench dips-15/20/20
katt cant touch this!!!!!

a few abs

good workout, i wish we had this much time everyday, but gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2011)

have a great weekend to all

bangs some weights,(or anything else that comes to mind) knock down a few drinks and eat a few to many calories. that is why we all work so hard on the weekdays


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2011)

the other half said:


> have a great weekend to all
> 
> bangs some weights,(or anything else that comes to mind) knock down a few drinks and eat a few to many calories. that is why we all work so hard on the weekdays



that is why I go to the gym


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

the other half said:


> have a great weekend to all
> 
> bangs some weights,(or anything else that comes to mind) knock down a few drinks and eat a few to many calories. that is why we all work so hard on the weekdays


I like your thinking


----------



## the other half (Mar 15, 2011)

hey all, hope everyone had a good weekend. 

i had to work, so not much fun in that.

yesterdays workout
quad dom.

bench squats
w/u135-8
205-8
245-8
255-8
felt really good. 

db lunges
35-8
40-8
45-8

leg ext.
255-8
265-8/6
s/s 
calf raises
90-12/10x2

step ups
40-8
45-8
50-8

roman chair situps
15
cable crunch
100-15
85-15

started to get pretty winded at the end, really no rest, we did abs between sets of stepups.


----------



## the other half (Mar 15, 2011)

todays workout 

back and bi's

pull ups
7/6/5

bent over rows
115-8
135-8
155-8
need to start at 135.

close grip pull downs
160-8
170-8x2

rack pulls
275-8
315-6
345-6

seated curls
40-8
45-8
50-6

hanging leg raises
8
roman chair sit ups
12

did half an hour of treadmill, but my ankle has been bugging me since my run outside last week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice workout 

Looks like you didn't have to kill anybody for using your squat rack today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to see someone doing rack pulls. You start with the bar right below the knees?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2011)

after watching vids, and reading, i switched from bent rows to yates rows.  hits the lats more, and its easier on the lower back. plus an underhand grip wrecks the bi's.  just a friendly suggestion


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work there, TOH!


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 on Yates rows.  Love that movement, may have to start doing them again soon.  Bent overs are great, but I find they put too much stress on my lower back (since I do them after doing deads).  But good numbers all around!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

For some reason Yates rows have never felt comfortable to me.  But I have elbow issues, and that may be why.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Glad to see someone doing rack pulls. You start with the bar right below the knees?



yes, we usually have it set for katt, which is a little to low. but this time around she did hers off of a flat bench, so i had it a couple inches below the kneecap.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2011)

premier, we will have to throw those in next week and see what the verdict is on them. always looking for something that hits ya from a different angle.

thanks 33, i think back day is one of the favs right now. i like to think my back is getting bigger, but since i cant see it, i dont know for sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2011)

the other half said:


> i think back day is one of the favs right now. i like to think my back is getting bigger, but since i cant see it, i dont know for sure.



   Can't you ask katt?


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2011)

todays shoulder and cardio

standing bb press
w/u95-8
115-8
125-7
135-5/1
i had a really weird stance going on today, havent ever noticed it before, but katt said that i had one foot back a bit and was the toes. so i tried one more with both feet shoulder width, and got one then started laughing. thats fucked up!!!!

leaning side lat
22.5-8
25-8
27.5-8

front db raises
30-8
32.5-8x2

upright rows
80-8
90-8
100-7

incline rev fly
27.5-8
30-8x2

shrugs
360-8
410-8x2
270-6 slow with a hold at top

did some asst. abs and 45 minutes on the stair climber burning 597 calories.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Can't you ask katt?



like she would give me an honest answer!!!!

would probably be something like, i dont know, i cant see your back, because your ass is connected to your traps!  or, if having a set of man boobs on your back means it is getting larger, sure!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

the other half said:


> burner and py, i usually use the straight bar,but will try the curl bar next time, i know i cant go in really close, that will really tweek my wrist, maybe i will just skip the shoulder workouts, they arent that important,right?


exactly!
As a matter of fact, you should from now one....ONLY bench press and curl. Alot.
oh, and flex in the mirror and kiss the biceps in between sets....chicks dig that.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, and try not to tire out your legs with lifting.  Just walking back and forth in front of the mirror should be enough.


----------



## the other half (Mar 21, 2011)

alrighty, back to the journal. we took friday off, cause i wanted to go to the mountains with my daughter and do some hiking, figured i didnt need to do a leg workout first. hiked about 4 or 5 miles, found one deer antler. but good quality time with my kiddo.

so on saturday someone had this stellar idea(me) to do both our friday workout and sat workout together. hahahahahahaha, never fucking agian.

started with chest and tri's
bar bench
w/u 135-8
185-8
225-6x2
ok, so today i didnt resist the weight nearly as much on the way down, and i got both sets with pretty much no help from katt.

incline db press
70-8
75-8
80-7

cable cross overs
42.5-8
47.5-8
50-7

dips
bw+45-8
bw+45-6/bw-5
bw+25-7

over head db
extensions
85-8
90-8
95-7

db kickbacks
40-8
45-8
47.5-8

bench dips
25/25/22

now on to the hamstring workout

sumo deads
w/u185-8
255-8
275-6
295-6

sldl
245-8
265-8
285-7

glute/ham raises
8x2

good mornings
135-8x3

seated calf press
235-15
155-15/12

then home for a good breakfast and then off to work.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dang that's one long workout. Glad you had a nice time with your kiddo.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, that was a lot of volume.  Bet your feeling that one.  How much do you weigh now TOH?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

the other half said:


> so on saturday someone had this stellar idea(me) to do both our friday workout and sat workout together. hahahahahahaha, never fucking agian.



Too soon old.  Too late smart.  

Kuddos for making it through the workout, though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2011)

how long did that take?


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dang that's one long workout. Glad you had a nice time with your kiddo.


thanks omerta, i get to go out agian on wednesday, but probly by myself. do alot more walking when its just me.



JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, that was a lot of volume.  Bet your feeling that one.  How much do you weigh now TOH?


im weighing right around 210, and yes on sunday, my body was a bit tight. 


Triple Threat said:


> Too soon old.  Too late smart.
> 
> Kuddos for making it through the workout, though.


thanks TT, now i know not to sleep in during the week.



PreMier said:


> how long did that take?



PreMier. we took about 2 hours and 15 minutes. i didnt have to work till mid day, so we got to take our time, alittle longer breaks between sets. i wish we had atleast 30 minutes more on the weekdays. 45 minutes just cuts us a bit short alot of the times.


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

todays workout
quad dom.

front squats
w/u 95-8
135-8
155-8
165-3
got a major stinger in my left hamstring on the 3rd rep. guess maybe saturdays workout was still taking a toll on me. did have any issues on sat. with any pain, but who knows.

skipped the lunges, and step up.

calf raises-icarian
200-10
180-11
160-9

did 23 minutes of aliptical. did 2.8 miles. 
and climbed into the tanning bed for 10 minutes. this has been such a long winter, and now it is going to rain almost every day for the next week. cant wait for better weather.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

That sucks it's gonna rain for a week it's been nice here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2011)

the other half said:


> this has been such a long winter, and now it is going to rain almost every day for the next week. cant wait for better weather.



We're getting crappy weather on the east coast, too.  Doesn't Mother Nature know it's spring?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2011)

Its been 70s all week, 40s for the next 7 days.  Blech.


----------



## the other half (Mar 24, 2011)

well yesterday turned out to be the only good day in the last 5 and for the next 6. so i went to the mountians and did some calorie burning the fun way. nothing like walking thru the snow and breaking thru up to you mid thigh, my legs were burning so bad after awhile, had to find the dry ground and try to work my way around the deep stuff.

yesterdays workout.

shoulders
standing milit. press
w/u 95-8
125-8x2
135-4/2

leaning side 
lat db.
25-8
27.5-8x2

front db raises
27.5-8
30-8
32.5-8

up rite rows
90-8
100-8
90-8

incline rev flys
30-8x3

ran out of time will hit shrugs later in the week.


----------



## the other half (Mar 24, 2011)

todays workout.
back and bi's

pullups
8/5/5

close grip pull downs
160-7/8/8

yates row
135-8
155-8x2
will have to check  a video, make sure i was using proper form

rack pulls
275-8
315-8
365-8
i think the rack was a bit to high, these seemed really easy today.

bar curls
80-8
90-8
100-4-2neg.

shrugs
270-8
360-8
410-8x2

then 28 minutes of cardio on the tread mill. did quarter mile sprints.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2011)

how do you run out of time? what time does your gym close?


----------



## the other half (Mar 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> how do you run out of time? what time does your gym close?



it doesnt close until 10 at night, but we go at 5 a.m. we have to be out by 5:45 for katt to get home have breakfast and get ready for work. i will stay some days and finish up and do cardio, depending on what time i have to work.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

I kinda liked being on the 'clock
...only have so many minutes to knock out your workout. Forces you to be productive. I'd sometimes take too long RI. Having the 'dead line' I KNEW I had to get thru my sets. I'd leave the gym wore out. Good stuff.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 26, 2011)

How do you like the Yates rows so far?  Ive always loved them, but am never sure if my angle is right.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I kinda liked being on the 'clock
> ...only have so many minutes to knock out your workout. Forces you to be productive. I'd sometimes take too long RI. Having the 'dead line' I KNEW I had to get thru my sets. I'd leave the gym wore out. Good stuff.



Having a time limits does force you to cut out the distractions, but sometimes you just an extra minute or two between exercises, and when there's a time deadline, you're sorely tempted to hurry things along.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't say it was perfect.....GAWD!


----------

